# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Strange Aeons: The Thrushmoor Terror, Part 2 [IC]

## lostsole31

This is Part 2 of this campaign's version of ...



While the defeat of the oneirogens caused much of the mist covering the   grounds to begin dissipating, the fog's grip on Briarstone didn't  loosen  until Zandalus' defeat. Once its clear that the mist is gone,  though,  the Apostles in Orpiment almost immediately fell apart. Many of  the  former patients raced onto the grounds, reveling in the return of a   familiar sky and dawning sun. Some attempted to flee the island, but   most had no place to go. Fortunately, Winter and her survivors, as well   as Elbourne, quickly rise to lead the refugees and provide critical   medical attention.

If the PCs havent already drawn the links between themselves and the   amnesiacs described in Administrator Losandros notes, Winter engages   them in a discussion of where theyll head next. She draws attention to   any mention in the notes of mysterious patients and that the PCs and  the  amnesiacs are obviously the same. In any case, now that the PCs  have  escaped Briarstone, they can follow the clues of their missing  memories  to Thrushmoor, home of the obsessive Count Haserton Lowls.

Free of the asylum, the PCs and other survivors can follow the road in   front of the asylum to a dock on the southern end of the island. A boat   remains tied to the pier, though its too small for everyone to board  at  the same time. One of the other survivors, Captain York, offers to  go  along on the first trip to Thrushmoor, and then row the boat back to   Briarstone Isle to ferry the remaining survivors off the island in as   many trips as are needed.

Welcome to ....
*STRANGE AEONS:
THE THRUSHMOOR TERROR*
*

*
_DRAMATIS PERSONAE_

*Strange Aeons 2:The Terror of Thrushmoor
**Character
[Player]
*
*Color
*
*AL
*
*Gender
*
*Race
[Ethnicity]
*
*Side #1
*
*Side #2
*

*Brother Jaume
[BlackHawk101]*
*Dark Orange*
LG
M
Human
[Chelaxian]
Cleric 4
(Erastil)
Monk 4
[Drunken Master]

*Cesadia Wrentz
*
*Indigo
*
?
Female
Human
[Varisian]
??? ?
??? ?/
Sleepless Detective ?

*Dorn Krolaeg 
(St. Dorn the Protector)
[NPC, Tribute to PSinger]
*
*Gray
*
LG
M
Holy Human
[Varisian]
Paladin 3
[Soul Sentinel]/
LA 1
Saint 4
(Torag)

*Krisztina Boyka Marquering ("Kris")
[NPC]
*
*Blue
*
CG
F
Human
[Varisian]
LA 2/
Spell-Less Ranger 
[Infiltrator] 2
Sorcerer (Accursed Bloodline) 4

*Lillian Wilde
[DarkOne7141981]
*
*Golden Rod
*
CN
F
Half-Orc
[Varisian]
Cleric (Calistria) 5
[Divine Paragon]
Investigator 5
[Hallucinist]

*Seresy Wilde
[farmerbink]
*
*Purple
*
CG
F
Half-Orc
[Varisian]
Barbarian 5
[Hateful Rager]
Inquisitor 5
[Sanctified Slayer + Urban Infiltrator]

*Vilma*
*[Silphael]*

*Maroon*

CG
F
Human
[Varisian]
Fighter 4
[Mutation Warrior]
Inquisitor 4
(Milani)

*Winter Klaczka
[DrK]
*
*Dark Green
*
N
F
Changeling
[Varisian]
Psychiatrist Bard?
Cleric (Pharasma) 5

*Vessex the Wilde-Wasp, Lillian's Familiar
[NPC]
*
*Navy Blue
*
CN
F
Wasp
Familiar
--NA--

----------


## lostsole31

There have been no post-battle actions made, other than to verify that Jens is really gone.

The group now gets their first cursory look at the large room they're in, as they failed to have time to do so during the battle with what Flair referred to as as "hound of Tindalos."

This long hall, clad with fine wood paneling, looks like an oversized curio cabinet, with hundreds of items and art objects on display on small tables, in vitrines, and on benches. Dozens of paintings and tapestries of various sizes hang from the walls and muffle the echoes that would normally be present in this marble-floored chamber. A double door leads outside, while two other doors go deeper into the manor (one of which is the one leading to the kitchen).

What do you do?

----------


## silphael

Vilma shakes her head.

"*Jens is dead, and our resources are drawing thin, but if we pull back now, we risk having the noble come back, and hide their tracks after hiding anything incriminating. And even if there was anything incriminating, I doubt the local tyrants would like any of us.*"

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume gathers the group together sadly and prays for Erastils healing power as two burst of golden radiance suffuses the party. Afterwards, he speaks to the group.
*This challenge extracts a heavy toll. We must remain strong if we are to defeat these dangerous foes and free this town of their blight. Jens has fallen but we must not relent! Let us search this room and find the kitchen for supplies before returning to the guest house to recover. I am out of channel heals and low on spells. Who knows what other fell denizens lurk these halls. Should we press on in a weakened state, more of us may fall.

*

----------


## lostsole31

A single burst is enough to fully heal Vilma and provide *14* to Dorn. He is the only one wounded, and seems to be at 75%.

Brother Jaume, will you provide a healing spell, or leave Dorn as is for now?

Something you all have noticed over time, is that Dorn seems to have some minor protection against mundane injuries, as has been noticed in many combats previously. This "hound" seems to have had the power to rip into him as easily as any other.

Dorn adds, *"Then we should not tarry. Yes, there are legal issues. But legality is not going to help if everyone is dead. The only problem is that we did take prisoners, and now we have two more. This might be a better room for watching them all in, rather than split up in the college and those currently in the kitchen."*

----------


## digiman619

Flair nods, *"Let's gather them all here, then. I have something I wanna try to get information from them anyway."*

----------


## lostsole31

Brother Jaume, Vilma ... would you rather search this room first, or gather your prisoners here first?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume shakes his head.
*This room is not defensible. Too many exits and that creature may return from any crack or crevice. The guest house is small but close to the gate if we have to flee and it has good sight lines so we can see if enemies approach. I think it is still the best option. I say we move back there once we have supplies.*
BJ scratches his beard thoughtfully.

----------


## digiman619

Flair pauses, cutting himself off from a snippy reply.* "Good point. My point about wanting to get all our prisoners in one place so I can ask them some questions remains, however."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"It's already problematic,"* Dorn says, adding as the second wave of healing full heals him, *"thanks by the way, since we have prisoners on two stories of the cottage already. That's already putting a strain on Kris' watchfulness. Regardless of 'defensible,' this way we can be more vigilant."*

Now only Brother Jaume has the faintest abrasion remaining.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume nods to Dorn. *
Let us see what can be accomplished here to make it secure.
*BJ will take the time to explore the room they are currently in, paying attention to the tables and cabinets (and such) to see if a defensible position could be created.

----------


## lostsole31

Although some of the halls paintings have been removed from the walls and sold by Lowls in order to purchase occult tomes to fuel his research (leaving the hooks on the walls where they once hung), the collection of curios and artwork at Iris Hill remains impressive. More than quality, however, the Lowls family seems to have favored originality and oddity in their choices. Among many other things, the collection includes the following:
Portraits in various artistic styles of the counts, their wives, and a few relatives and domestics wearing all kinds of expressions and outfits line the walls. A portrait in a freestanding picture frame on a small tea table with a single chair features Lowls as a child (Haserton at age 5, 4681 AR, is written on the back of the frame) posing near a kitten at the foot of a luminous window, seemingly terrified. Flair and Dorn get the hint that the painter intentionally created a frightening situation for the child and then expended great efforts to seize his wide-eyed expression.Marble busts of scholars from the Sincomakti School of Sciences, including three effigies of academically renowned ancestors of Lowls sit on small plinths. The sculptures with the Lowls name on their bases have been smashed against the floor and damaged.Small-town perspectives of Thrushmoor and a half-dozen large paintings of the surrounding landscape hang here. The large pictures include a historic piece, in which the first settlers of Thrushmoor are shown living in two clusters of huts on low hills, hard at work to reclaim the surrounding land from the swamps. The Star Stelae have been depicted almost as an afterthought.Statuettes of dragons, giants, and strange beasts litter the shelves. Among these is a poorly executed, 1-foot-tall, clay figurine of an elephant-legged, multi-mawed, tentacled aberration. With Vilma's help, Flair can tell that this hideous figurine is a representation of a dark young of Shub-Niggurath.Set on an ebony pedestal is a human skull that has been marked with elaborate carvings of geometric shapes and lines. Small, worked garnets are set in the teeth, and a thin line of silver rings the eye sockets.Porcelain and ceramic dishes, jugs, teapots, and vases, some of which are of excellent quality, are kept in a glass showcase. A small ceramic vial contains a silvery metallic dust. With Brother Jaume and Vilma both casting _detect magic_ together, it is difficult, but they determine that the silvery metallic dust is actually magical, possessing a faint aura of conjuration. Once Flair is armed with that knowledge, it is pretty easy for him to determine that it is a single dose of _dust of appearance_.Worthless, bizarre, and sometimes grotesque souvenirs from across Ustalav and beyond are displayed here: coffee cups made from uncapped monkey skulls; a stuffed three-eyed bat; multicolor-dyed freshwater sponges; a mummified ogres ear; and more.A battered shield hangs on a wall, bearing the device of Mendev. According to a plaque fixed under it, the shield belonged to Fassimar Lowls, a cadet who died just beyond the northern border of Ustalav during the Second Mendevian Crusade. The shield is a nonmagical heavy steel shield.Finally and most garishly, a man dressed in a fine nobles outfit appears frozen in a shimmering field of amber. According to Flair and Vima, the subject is in suspended animation after falling victim to a _sepia snake sigil_. it is unknown how much longer it will last. 

In looking at all the items here, checking them, and looking for any other weird stuff (traps, secret doors, etc.), the party spends nearly an hour of searching, casting, and appraising. Brother Jaume's _bull's strength_ has ended, as well as Vilma's _divine favor_ and mutagen.

Okay, what now?

----------


## digiman619

Flair ponders the man in the amber, addressing the rest of the party without looking at them. *"Is this the lord of the manor? I don't know the local politics well enough to recognize him one way or the other."* If this _was_ the Lord, then conceivably they could recover him, return to town claiming to have rescued him and hope that he wasn't involved with the whole 'trying to summon outer gods' bit. Because if he _was,_ that complicates everything, as he can cover everything up and/or charge the party with breaking and entering, and that would be disastrous for both the party and the town. 

The tricky part is that it'll be impossible to figure out which way it'll go without talking to the man, and that could take upwards of a week for the spell to fade. The loss of Jens was even more tragic now, as his ability to create a collective would be really handy now. But most damningly, unless they were able to find the kitchen (and this find the food to feed themselves and their prisoners), they might be forced to do that anyway.

----------


## lostsole31

Dorn shakes his head. *"The lord of the manor is Count Haserton Lowls IV, if I recall correctly. There is no way that boy in the picture grew up to be this man ... and the trapped man's clothing isn't up to snuff with most of the people we've beaten who weren't savages. Namely, they all seem to be wealthy such-and-sos. This man is likely upper middle class, but not nobility."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ uses his own knowledge and interviews of the other party members about their knowledge of engineering and such to determine if buy using the furniture in this room (and in the dining room) or some other method, the inner doors of this hall can be secured. If nothing else the furniture can be piled up for a barricade.

----------


## Blackhawk101

*It is not perfect but we can barricade the doors and make this do for now. We should check the kitchen for food and water and then return to the guest house to retrieve the prisoners.
*If there are no objections, he picks up his staff and heads for the kitchen.

----------


## lostsole31

There is some water in the dining room, but interestingly enough, no food. The cultists had finished a meal, and there are some remains of that, but the dining room has no type of larder. Note that it is more of a dining room, not a kitchen.

The group works together to put barricades in front of the double doors and unknown door as best as possible. It's not really a great obstacle so much as it is a stealth deterrent, but it's something.

Then comes the work of bringing the prisoners over from the cottage to the Manor, which goes by without any issue. The prisoners are still too weak and wounded to really offer any lip, but that means the lip they don't offer is any type of helpful information, either.

After about 45 minutes of work, this task is complete.

With Kris now also in this house, she asks, *"So, what do we do with Jens?"*

Dorn looks to Brother Jaume, *"Do you think you can ask Erastil to watch over and protect his body until we can have him buried properly?"*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume shakes his head sadly. *I am unsure if Erastil will send me aid at this point in the day but since I have not used all the blessings he granted me, it is possible that he will heed my prayers. 
*Brother Jaume will kneel and pray to Erastil to help preserve their fallen friends body.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


pray to Erastil to swap 1st level spell Detect evil for sanctify corpse.
pray to Erastil to swap 2nd level spell Lessor Restoration for Gentle Repose.

----------


## lostsole31

Brother Jaume needs only 10 minutes ... not the full 30 minutes ... to realize that Erastil will not answer his prayers in this hall!  :Small Eek:

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume grunts and rises from his lotus position on the floor.
*This place is blocking my connection to Erastil somehow. I will try outside.
*He moves outside to try again, not going far.

----------


## lostsole31

Finally, outside, Brother Jaume feels a connection, though tenuous at first. The weather is miserable, but he is still protected by _communal endure elements_, so he is able to pray for a half hour and receive those substitutes he seeks (as above).

----------


## silphael

Vilma checks their rations.

"*We should probably have someone do a quick travel to town to bring back food. We cannot let the prisoners starve.*"

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume will cast the preservation spells on Jens body. 
He gathers the others together to speak a few words about Jens. 
* Today is a sad day. Our community has lost a valuable member and we are lessened for it. Although our hearts are burdened with sorrow and loss, we must press on as Jens would have wanted. His sacrifice must not be in vain. The Chaos and Evil being visited upon the town of Thrushmore must be eradicated, no matter the personal cost.
Jens past sins are now forgiven and may his soul rest easy. Goodbye our friend. You will be missed!
*
Later, BJ addresses the food issue. *There are provisions nearby if they were eating here. I dont think we should send someone back to town alone. The prisoners will not starve immediately. We have time to search.*

----------


## lostsole31

You already searched the guest cottage, the dining room, and this great hall .... thoroughly. Where were you thinking of searching?

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ suggests the we check the stairs off the dining room for provisions.

----------


## lostsole31

Pretty sure you attempted that already. It doesn't have a pantry or larder. Food was served there, not kept there.

By the way, I know it is probably forgotten, and you still have a barricade at the dining room door, but remember there are stairs going up in the dining room.

----------


## digiman619

Flair exhales frustratedly. *"This is getting us nowhere. I'm gonna interrogate the nobles and find out where they keep the food."
**Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Apparently I have to announce that in the next scene I intend to use Milo's Truth Telling on the nobles.

----------


## Blackhawk101

*Ask questions as you like Flair, but I will not sanction torture. My thinking is that we should definitely keep the foul seductress bound and gagged for everyones safety. Who knows what fell arts she possesses!

*He grabs his staff. *Anyone want to see what is upstairs of the dining room. The kitchen must be close by!*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Well,"* says Dorn with a sigh, *"we did just barricade the entrance to the dining room. But I guess we could."*

Kris says (now that the prisoners have been brought over), *"I'm good to go, but then someone would else would need to stay with the prisoners to guard them. I don't really care for the whole imprisonment thing, anyway. Either kill your enemies, or let them go once you've defeated them."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Bj will dismantle the barricade into the dining room and explore the stairs up as long as he has some company. He will pick up his staff.

----------


## lostsole31

Dorn will guard the prisoners, and Kris will go with Brother Jaume.

Flair, will you be interrogating prisoners, or going with Kris and Brother Jaume?

Vilma, what will you do?

----------


## silphael

Vilma will go to the potential kitchen with Jaume and Kris.

----------


## digiman619

Flair seems genuinely insulted that Jaume would think that he would torture the prisoners. *"I would never stoop so low. How dare-"* He stops himself; tamping down his outrage for the time being. Once they were done with this stupid mission, he'd have a long talk with the cleric, but right now that won't help anything. 

After taking a deep breath, he told the part of the party that was venturing forth to wait. "Let me try my thing before you go." He then goes to one of the prisoners and places him hand on their shoulder, asking in a slightly authoritarian voice *"How do we get to the kitchens from here?"* Those of you looking at Flair see worry lines spread across his brow.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Using *Milo's Truthtelling* to get an answer from one of the prisoners. Probably the lowest ranking looking male, moving up the apparent chain of command until someone fails their save.

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Flair*
Show

Normally, YOU need to determine who is where on the totem pole, not me. But honestly, it doesn't matter, because ...
The second person that Flair attempts to affect with Milo's truthtelling shows that further questioning won't matter: he/she simply refuses to answer any questions.

----------


## digiman619

Flair balled his fists. Of course there wouldn't be an easy way. Of course. He felt Flavio, the man he once was, in the back of his mind once more; all he had to do to release this frustration bubbling within him was to take it out on the prisoners. They were the cause of it, after all. Hell, that might also loosen their tongues. It was a win/win! 

Except to do that would be to surrender himself to the madness; to abandon the foundation of his being and the ethos of his choices mattering. _To let that stronzo win._ So he instead excused himself grabbing one of the books strewn across the floor before stepping past the barricade that Kris and Jaume were about to venture forth from, hoping to break line of sight for a bit, at least to the prisoners. 

He left his frustration out, slamming it against the wall as he grunted, not really caring that he was likely audible to the other room. He wanted something bigger, stronger to smash, but there was nothing as helpful as a spare plank to pick up, so he made do with what he could. After thoroughly wrecking the book's spine, he began tearing pages from it, until soon its loose pages covered the floor. 

All in all, this process didn't take more than a minute or two, and it left him panting. After another deep, calming breath, he returned to the party. *"Okay, let's get searching."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Flair won't move more than 10 feet from the door, and if he sees anything approach, he will snap out of it and will call the rest of the party.

----------


## lostsole31

The party reaches the second floor of the manor via this flight of wooden stairs, which creak ominously as they make their way up.

It is dark up here, and you need light. The assumption is that, per usual, Brother Jaume casts _light_ on his quarterstaff. The stairwell ends at a door (to the east).

Vilma, because of the tight corners of the stair well, and an unknown layout up here, will you also cast light on something of yours?

----------


## silphael

Waiting to advance, Vilma casts Light on her weapon.

----------


## lostsole31

Plenty of light right now in this cramped landing/ hallway.

Without even needing to try to listen, Brother Jaume, Kris, Vilma ... and even Flair (though he is 15' away ... and down the stairs by the door) all hear a strange noise from the other side of the door. It is not quiet, and it is an inhuman sound that somehow expresses or characterizes half-suppressed laughter or amusement.

What do you (plural) do?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume motions for the others to back down the stairs.

----------


## lostsole31

The party backs down the stairs, pushing Flair as they do so into the dining room.

----------


## Blackhawk101

*I dont know what that is but we should rest first before taking on any new threats. Do we have any rations left?*

----------


## lostsole31

Out of al five of you, only one person has any food whatsoever .... Vilma has a half-ration of food.

----------


## digiman619

Flair sighed. *"Yeah. At least one of us gonna have to head back into town to pick up supplies. Which is going to be risky; pending our successful investigation, we're technically kidnapping these people, so we have to be subtle about this. If we tip off the constabulary before we get the evidence we need, everything falls apart."*

----------


## silphael

Vilma nods.

"*I can go get food for everyone and come back, I just need to know where would the shop for it be. Wouldn't be the first time I'm lying to authorities, if that's what you're worried about.*"

----------


## lostsole31

Dorn says, *"I'm just used to eating at one of the two taverns."*

Kris says, *"I don't need to eat."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume speaks up. 
* I can run to town and back carrying food and make good time. I know it may not look like it, but I was always good in the races at the monastery. Kris can fly so she is a good choice if she wants to go. Anyone else?*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Sure,"* says Kris.

*"No more to go, though,"* warns Dorn. *"That is just myself, Vilma, and Flair remaining."*

----------


## silphael

"*Are you sure you'll be okay ? We need food for all of us, and the prisoners, preferably for a few days. That's a lot, even with fresh food.*"

She asks Jaume.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Let's find the food first,"* says Kris, her peabrain a little overwhelmed at trying to think what the end result would be. *"One problem at a time."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

*​I can buy a backpack and the load shouldnt be a problemno armor and just a stick. Everyone pitch in some money for the provisions .*

----------


## digiman619

Flair bites his lip throughout this exchange. He didn't want to stand around doing nothing. If they brought in unwanted attention, there was nothing he could do until it was too late. On the other hand, he had to agree that he wasn't particularly useful as far as being a pack mule went, and they needed it to be quick. *"Okay. I'll stay here."* He paused, arguing with himself for a few seconds before adding*, "You might want to check in with Ms. Wretz.If anyone will know how to surreptitiously get supplies up here, it'll be her."*

----------


## lostsole31

Kris is going with Brother Jaume, but she is completely broke.

Dorn coughs up three gold for his part.

----------


## silphael

"*We'll probably need as much as you can carry, with the prisoners. Take this.*"

She hands him her last platinum coin, and 4 gold coins.

----------


## Blackhawk101

*I have 30 gold pieces and a platinum piece. All together it should be more than enough.*He scratches his beard thoughtfully.
*What should I say to Ms. Wrentz about what we are doing?*

----------


## silphael

"*I'd say 'We are investigating near the town, and can't come back right now. Once it bears fruit, we'll be back. It shouldn't take too long from now on.' If she asks for more details and you think you cannot hide it from her, add where we are, and 'What we have found so far is highly suspicious, but wouldn't yet constitute proof in front of a jury, so if the inhabitants come back, the best way you could help would be by delaying them without taking risk for yourself.'. You think you'll need the details ?*"

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume grins sheepishly.
*Well I prefer the direct approach; I am not comfortable with subterfuge. I think we can trust her and that she has the towns best interest at heart. I will do my best and we will see how it goes. Come on Kris! Stick with me and keep an eye out.
*He will remove the barricade from the exterior entrance and head out moving quickly but on alert. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


Double moves at 40 each until outside the gatehouse where he will open up to full run  speed back to the Sleepless Detective agency.

----------


## lostsole31

Kris has no problem keeping up, and you both get to the Sleepless Detective Agency, whereafter you knock, enter, are offered warm tea (oh, so warm) and only sit for a few minutes before Ms. Wrentz comes to greet you.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume stands and bows slightly at the waist.
*Good day to you Ms. Wentz.*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Ms. .... Wrentz,"* she corrects Brother Jaume. *"It's an older Varisian name, and you don't look Varisian, so I suppose it's forgivable. How may I help you? The Silver Wagon says that you and your friends didn't show up last night. You can bet that all sorts of worries abound in the rumor mill right now. And where are the rest of your friends?"*

----------


## Blackhawk101

The portly friar blushes as he scratches his beard.
*"My apologies, Ms. Wrentz. I am not so good with names!"
"As to your question, we have been following up on some leads and we went to visit Ivy Hill. The day before yesterday (in the rain), we walked to the manor and inquired to see the count. At the gatehouse, we were told unceremoniously through the door that we were to leave or there would be trouble. We insisted and we were attacked by several rough men; two cannibal barbarians called Kuru from Garund and a roguish gentleman. We defeated and captured all three alive. Upon inspection of his person, we learned that the rogue was some sort of follower of "The King in Yellow" by the holy symbol he carried. The King in Yellow an ancient god and not a good one. We ran into some of his followers during our time in the asylum."
"As we pushed further into the compound, we were attacked by some animated shrubs; protectors of some sort. We were able to destroy or drive them off eventually. We sought shelter in a near-by guest house and were met by two well dressed gentry. They called themselves Asa Lalith and Daelene Spence of Caliphas. The gentleman was a rogue or assassin of some skill and the woman used evil sorcery. St. Dorn and I could sense the evil in them and they attacked us. We managed to overcome them and captured the woman but her consort was killed in the exchange. We rested overnight in the guest house and continued our investigation in the morning."
"We are running low on supplies, so we headed around back of the main manor building to seek the kitchens. Trying a likely entrance, we were again accosted by three evil cultist that attacked us using channeled negative energy! They were dressed in yellow robes and were holding silver holy symbols that look like a three-armed triskelion. After a fierce battle, we were able to overcome and subdue the cultists. We moved on into the dining room and finding little of interest, we moved into an adjacent hallway. It is there that we were attacked by a horrifying creature of nightmare! We managed to drive it off and it disappeared but not before it killed our brother Jens. Flair called it a Hound of Tindalos. It seemed like if was after us specifically and was not necessarily part of the household."
"We explored the next room which housed a collection of Lowls family artworks and strangely a well dressed man in some sort of stasis spell. At that point we decided to move the captured folks to the main house and hunker down there. I was sent back with Kris to gather supplies and report in."*
Brother Jaume sits down and takes a sip of tea. 
*"Something evil has taken root at Ivy Hill. We must get to the bottom of what is happening there for the good of the town! Do you have any advice or support to provide? Otherwise, I must gather supplies."*

----------


## lostsole31

Ms. Wrentz listens carefully to Brother Jaume's telling, who took nearly no breath between each new change of thought. She sits quietly for at least a minute before nodding twice very slowly as she is digesting everything.

*"Personally, all I can say is that I am a private business owner, and you are looking into something for me, and while the legal issues reflect on me, at the same time fortune can render easy an ill deed, such as you uncovering a cult and monsters at the home of our absent Count Lowls."*

She has to think a bit more, while sipping some tea. *"So, the Druman mercenaries that remained - for many of them left when the Count couldn't keep up payment for the 20 or so we had before - are at Fort Hailcourse. That is what passes as our local military garrison and police force. Have you gone there? It's also where you will find the Magistrate Tillus Padgett and can plead your case there. I would advise that as soon as possible, because even though you state that those you have subdued are 'evil' and there are monsters, we are still a nation of laws, and everything you said - while impassioned - is getting wildly out of hand without any legal oversight. If you want, I can accompany to show you where it is and perhaps to smooth over as best as possible any misunderstandings. But you have to prepare yourself for the very real possibility that .... legally? This might not go the way you had hoped. But it is illegal to hold hostages when we don't know the status of the count's home at this time."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume beams a full wattage smile at his employer.
*Ms. Wrentz, your assistance is very much appreciated! We realize that we were possibly overstepping our authority but please understand that while we have the best interest of the town in mind, this is also a personal matter for us. We cannot remember our pasts and this cult seems to be involved.
The law must be upheld and we are not above it. We will accept punishment for our actions, if need be.
*Brother Jaume finishes his tea and rises.*
Lets visit the Fort and see what assistance they can offer.
*

----------


## lostsole31

She gets herself dressed nice and cozily for the weather, and the three of you head out....

As you walk, she informs you that Magistrate Padgett has been missing for days ... or at least not seen in the town, and many of the mercenaries protecting the fort defected after not being paid for weeks. In response to the lack of protection and the missing magistrate, second-in-command Constable Barawyn Cesyll ordered the fort closed and hasnt allowed in any visitors. But Ms. Wrentz wants to see _what_ type of response is at the fort right now, sort of what she calls a "data point."

Built entirely of stone on one of Thrushmoors hills, Fort Hailcourse is the seat of the town magistrate and houses a small garrison to protect the town.

Ms. Wrentz tells you that supposedly a person from the capital named Royal Accuser Omari suspected some type of foul play and was supposed to force an inspection of the for over a month ago. None of them have been seen since. The only member of Omari's entourage was a junior cleric named Winter Klasczka, who was sent instead to investigate rumors of ill dealings at the Briarstone Asylum, and as you well know, she ... and you ... had quite some adventures, each in your own way. Brother Jaume (et. al.) saved the day, while Winter was the one trying to deal with basic survival and taskings for the less heroic survivors that escaped the Apostles in Orpiment.

Now everyone in town knows that something is amiss in Fort Hailcourse, but they're too afraid to break into the building to find out what. Of course, like she said, Ms. Wrentz is more interested in seeing if there is ANY reception at the Fort, and its external material condition.

The main area of Fort Hailcourse is 20 feet high, with the five round towers and the donjon reaching a height of 40 feet. 

The only entrance to the fort is a set of 10-foot-high double doors located on the south side of this large stone building. Tarnished brass door knockers carved into the shapes of perching birds hang on the doors, and the hatch for the spyhole remains shuttered.

*"Are you ready?"* Ms. Wrentz, as much for verification as a signal that she will not be knocking.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume nods and thumps his staff on the ground.

----------


## lostsole31

.... and his quarterstaff makes muted thukking sounds on the cold ground.

Yup. And the two women look at Brother Jaume, curious what that was supposed to accomplish.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume waits for Ms. Wrentz to knock and then realizes she is waiting on him.
*Oh..you want me toright!
*He steps up to the door and raps the knocker several times.

----------


## lostsole31

Nothing happens right away, so no "doorman," and in this milieu people know to allow a little bit of extra time for a door to be answered. But at some point, it seems like maybe the first knock was missed/ ignored/ forgotten.

Brother Jaume, are you persistent, and keep knocking after every 30 seconds or so ... or do you give up after the first knock goes unanswered?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume looks to the women and shrugs. He will rap harder and again every minute or so for 5 cycles before giving up.

----------


## lostsole31

The first knocks on the main doors dont immediately draw a response, but after a few moments of persistence the spyhole opens, revealing a harried-looking, young blond woman. [See Discord handouts.]

*"Constable Cesyll, Ms. Wrentz here from the Sleepless Detective Agency ... and my junior colleagues Brother Jaume and Ms. Marquering. Brother Jaume, you are closer to the action. You should be the one to mention the issue."*

The woman's eyes furtively track to Brother Jaume and calls out, *"Why are you here?"*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume bobs his head at the constable.
*Good day constable. My name is Brother Jaume of the Green Abbey.*

He pauses as he gathers himself to push forward. *
During a recent visit to the Ivy Hill Manor, my companions and I encountered people and events most disturbing! 
The place is overrun with cannibals, evil sorcerers,  animated shrubs and yellow robed cultist! We have been unable to locate the count or his vassals. One of my companions was killed by some tentacled, teleporting hound!
You and your fellow constables are needed there right away!
*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Fort Hailcourse is shuttered!"* she says.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume looks to Ms. Wrentz for assistance. 
*What does that mean?* ​he asks the constable.

----------


## lostsole31

Ms. Wrentz carefully comes closer to the door hiding what seems to be a beleaguered woman. She speaks more softly, but still Brother Jaume hears easily enough.

*"Barawyn, what's happening? Why is Fort Hailcourse shall we say, 'closed for business?'"*

The constable replies, *"I'm just following orders from Magistrate Padgett, and only a command from Count Lowls could supersede them."*

*"Constable Cesyll,"* Ms. Wrentz says with a bit of a harder edge, but trying to appear compassionate, *"a noble has a duty to the people on his lands. This friar brings well-wrought claims of murder, death, kidnappings, and monsters that exist past the edge of belief. The noble's duty exceeds the man himself."*

The constable replies with exasperation, gripping the edge of the spyhole as a child gripping a security blanket. *"The disappearances in town .... of course I'm aware of them, as are the few retainers we have here in Fort Hailcourse. I've spent sleepless nights trying to come up with a plan to deal with the situation, and I sent messenger pigeons out days ago seeking reinforcements, but as of yet no one has replied."*

There is a long pause while Ms. Wrentz seems to consider this with a very neutral mask. Finally, she says, *"Barawyn, peace be upon you. Pharasma help us all."*

The harried woman shuts the spyhole.

*"Let us not speak until we've returned to my office, Brother Jaume, for I fear every breath removes necessary heat from our bodies."*
*Spoiler: Brother Jaume*
Show

Ms. Wrentz has given Brother Jaume the impression that there is something she wishes to discuss, but not at this location, and she seems concerned.

----------


## Blackhawk101

*Yes Ms. Wrentz. Let us hurry. Time is short and I fear events are in motion that will have dire consequences for this town if we do not act!*

----------


## lostsole31

Back at the Sleepless Detective Agency (or "SDA," as the lazy Kris is dubbing it), Ms. Wrentz says, *"Fort Hailcourse has been taken over by an unknown enemy. I know Constable Cesyll. That was not her. The scar that should be on her right hand was on her left. You no longer can support on any local governmental functions. We do not know for sure, but we can assume that the force you are meeting against in Iris Hill is either an opposing camp, or more likely an associated entrenchment of whatever group has Fort Hailcourse at this time. I recommend you pull your friends out of Iris Hill. You do not have the means to properly care for prisoners, and it will not happen here. Say what prayers you have for your prisoners but then speed them to Pharasma. All worries about legality are now forfeit as Thrushmoor is now effectively under siege-by-subtlety."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume looks at her aghast. *Kill them?! There must be an alternative. I think I will check with Winter at the church. Maybe there are some people there that can assist us?
*He rises to leave. *Can you provide any assistance with a backpack and provisions? I have funds to purchase them but I am not certain which establishment would be appropriate.*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Backpack? No. Provisions for the employees of this venture and not a single heartbeat more ... as in, I am not feeding prisoners because of your folly ... not 'provisions' that are like rations, but come to the agency during this time and we can make this your base camp,"* she says. *"But, if you insist on dragging around cultists for foolish concerns, then food, lodging and other concerns relating to prisoners are your own concern ... and also will not be accepted at The Silver Wagon or The Stain."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume frowns at Ms. Wrentz comments regarding the prisoners. 
*I am sorry you feel that way. Preserving a life no matter how tarnished or misspent is not foolish. I have enough sin to atone for without killing helpless people. I am no executioner! The disposition of these prisoners will be up to the proper authoritiesassuming there are any to be found.
*
BJ asks Ms. Wrentz if Winter is at residence currently or if she is out. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


If she is there, he will request an audience. If not, he and Kris will head to the new temple thanking Ms. Wrentz and bidding her adieu. 


*


*

----------


## lostsole31

Ms. Wrentz gives a noncommital response of some sort. *"Winter Klasczka has decided to spend more time at New Chapel with the inclement weather."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Thanking Ms. Wrentz, BJ and Kris head for the new temple with haste.

----------


## lostsole31

Ta-da! You're there.

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ will ask around to find Winter.

----------


## lostsole31

Winter shows, asking how she may be of help, and how the rest of the party is doing.

----------


## Blackhawk101

*Winter, there are things happening that are most disturbing! Can we speak privately?*

----------


## lostsole31

She takes you and Kris to a side area for privacy.

----------


## Blackhawk101

*Winter, there are strange events occurring in Thrushmore that may be connected to what happened in the asylum! During our investigations, our group entered Ivy Hill Manor and found it over-run with cannibals from Garund, yellow robed cultists of The King in Yellow, evil nobles from Caliphas, and a dimension hopping hound! Not to mention when I visited it, Fort Hailcourt was closed and we were met with an imposter at the gate!
*The portly friar takes a deep breath to collect himself.
*We lost Jens to the hound and we have collected prisoners but we are low on supplies. We have a secure room in the counts manor where we have holed up while Kris and I went to get help. Ms. Wrentz said we could use the detective agency as a base of operations but she would have us kill the prisoners instead of providing for them. We could really use some help with food and any able bodied people to help hold the post we established at Ivy Hill. Can you help us?*

----------


## lostsole31

Winter shakes her head. *"Sounds like they made their bed, and they await my Lady's judgement. I am already low on food which is from the good graces of townsfolk for these patients here. I will not give an apple to those that likely led to the death of my leader before this trouble began. There are not many prisons in Ustalav like there are in some places, such as Andoran. Either a person can be fined and sent on their way, or they are not likely to change, and they are sent to judgment. I don't understand why, in the absence of secular authority, you are unable to do what is needed."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume looks profoundly sad. 
*I believe that the spark of life is a divine gift. I dont have the right or authority to take the life of another person. If they attack me and they should die as a result of me defending my life and the lives of my community, then so be it. To take the life of a defenseless person is wrong and I wont be a part of it!*
 Brother Jaume scratches his beard and looks pleadingly at Winter.
*If you cannot provide provisions or personnel, is there a place in town we can purchase food?*

----------


## lostsole31

Winter gives you directions to Farmer's Square. They _should_ be open, but it is so bitterly cold that they may have shuttered the market for today.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Kris and BJ make haste to the market. BJ keeps an eye out for a place to pick up a large sack or backpack on the way.

----------


## lostsole31

You don't find anyplace to get a container on the way. You get to....

*Farmer's Square:* This series of buildings in eastern Thrushmoor houses a granary, a bakery, and an ox mill run by the community as a whole. The few halfling citizens of Thrushmoor reside here, as well as the towns freeholders. Most of the residents of Farmers Square are rarely seen in town during the day, as their farmlands lie beyond the towns edge, sometimes as far as an hours ride away.

They have firepits going strong here, despite and because of the weather, as nobody can afford to not do business at this time.

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ will approach the bakery to see what they have for sale. He wants to gather as much semi-perishable provisions as he can afford and carry. If the farmers have large sacks, that will do. Bread, cheese, dried meat and or fish, fruit, nuts etc. Once done, he will jog back to Ivy Hill if possible with the load.

----------


## lostsole31

Between the two of them, and with cheap burlap sacks (that will not be worth any type of effective reuse), the currency Brother Jaume gives several vendors (dairy, butcher, fishmonger, farmers, etc.) will be enough for 72 pounds of food (eff. 72 rations).  The two of them head back to Iris Hill Manor.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume and Kris shout their names so the barricades are removed. The weary monk slumps down on the floor and motions to the others to gather around. 
*We did not encounter any enemy forces. We hurried to the Sleepless Detective Agency to see Ms. Wrentz. I relayed our progress and encounters over the past several days at Ivy Hill and asked for her aid. She was concerned that we had stepped outside our legal authority to invade Ivy Hill and urged us to visit Fort Hailcourse to petition the constable for help. She came along and after knocking for awhile we were turned away! The fort and the constables inside are essentially shut down. After leaving, Ms. Wrentz told me that the woman that had answered at the gate was an imposter! She had a scar on the wrong hand. 
*BJ scratches his beard.
*Ms. Wrentz urged us to continue and to protect the town from the influence of this insidious cult. She also told me that to keep the prisoners alive was a foolish waste of time and resources. I disagreed and so set off to check on Winter to see if she had any manpower or food to spare. Unfortunately, she did not. She also preached killing the prisoners and could spare no food. We then made our way to the market to purchase food and came back here.
*The big man looked sad but resolute as he recounted his days events. 
*We shall not stoop to murdering defenseless prisoners because it would be more expedient to do so! 


*

----------


## silphael

Vilma nods.

"*I'm not really surprised at the authorities being... what they are. I don't think it really changes anything, except maybe that we now know they won't move. As for the prisoners, regarding the cannibals, do you think we can convince them to reform ? I doubt that if they have been recruited and brought here as mercenaries I doubt they will change, but it's probably worth a try ? We probably won't be able to convince them to fully change their ways, but at least we ought be able to convince them to stop hunting people.*"

----------


## digiman619

Flair chuckled to himself after hearing Jaume's update. Of _course_ the constabulary were out of commission. When was anything working in this _macchia di merda_ of a town? On the other hand, that took some of the pressure off; without the threat of the cops cracking down, they had much more leeway in finding the evidence they needed. On the other, that meant more work once they were done here; as then they'd have to deal with the imposter as well.

*"Of course we won't"* Flair says to Jaume. *"If they fall trying to stop us, so be it, but attacking them whilst they're helpless is just bad form."* He then turns to Vilma.* "I rather doubt it. While they don't have a physiological need to eat sapient flesh like ghouls or other montrous humanoids, they are predispositioned toward it because of their adrenal systems. And if nothing else, it's a huge cultural thing. It'd be like dropping a pacifistic follower of Cayden Cailean into the middle of Cheliax and expect them to be okay with with all the slavery and devil worship."

*​*Spoiler: translation*
Show

sh*t stain

----------


## silphael

She shrugs.

"*First, I doubt there are pacifist followers of the Drunkard. But even if there was, pacifist doesn't mean non-violent. You realize that if we cannot change their anthropophagy, we cannot let them go, because they will kill again. Helpless or not doesn't matter.*"

----------


## digiman619

Flair sighs. *"Yeah, probably. I'm kind of hoping we can hold them long enough to get the town guard sorted and make it their problem"*

----------


## Blackhawk101

*I agree with Flair but the disposition of the prisoners is a problem to be solved in the future. Now we must deal with the forces of the King in Yellow here in Ivy Hill and then we can try to sort out Fort Hailcourse. It is a daunting task yet it seems we are on our own to complete it. We must persevere!
*He pushes up from the floor with some effort and he extends his hands towards the group.
*If anyone wishes to join me in my prayers to Erastil in the morning, I would welcome the company. It must be done outside as the evil of this place blocks my ability to pray to him. You would be most welcome.

*Later he will distribute the food they brought and divide the rations among the group first and then the prisoner; giving them rations. 
He will look for a good place to store the remaining food. 
Before bed, BJ will give the group and then the prisoners a medical examination to determine health status.

----------


## lostsole31

If you are guarding the food outright, it is cramped quarters but food can go in this area. Everyone is fed, but Kris holds off.

All prisoners are badly wounded to even comatose in some cases (which does not mean they "stay stable" if not tended more often).

Still, it gets to be evening. and Kris has the watch. For whatever reason, the gods decreed she need not sleep (or eat for that matter, though she enjoys it when she can, as it helps her emotional outlook).

Does anyone do anything else before going to bed? (It is assumed that Brother Jaume has already gone to sleep, her player's post.)

----------


## silphael

Vilma nods.

"*That means we won't have much time to explore here, then the watch. Let's see what we can do tomorrow.*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Nothing specific to do.

----------


## lostsole31

Kris takes the watch as the party sleeps.
*Starday, 7 Lamashan 4715 AR
Waxing Crescent. 35 / 15 F [Wind Chill: 10/ -15F]. Light snow (1"). Winds SW 20 mph. Low humidity.*

The next morning, what changes do you (plural) make (if any) to your normal setups? 

Flair, spirits/ constellation/ vestigial bond (if any), and binding checks, please.

----------


## digiman619

Flair ponders his options. Seeing that they weren't in the same legal jeopardy they were yesterday and that they were worried about keeping themselves and the prisoners fed, he opted to bind Humble Obhai rather than Milo, despite the prior being a bit trickier. Since they were down their healer, he thought sadly, he also picked Urbo, focusing more on its positive energy aspect. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Binding check on Obhai (1d20+14)[*24*]. 20 for a good check, 25 for capstone. Choosing Secret Lore (Perception) as the constellation aspect, and Vestigal Bond (air elemental).
Binding check on Urbo: (1d20+14)[*16*]. 17 for a good check, 22 for capstone. Choosing Radiant Missile as the constellation and the Vestigal Boon (giving me 2 more channel energy and the ability to use it to harm undead.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume works up a good sweat doing his morning katas outside before praying to Erastil. Hopefully the weather has improved. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


pray for spells =
(1st level) : magic weapon (1), bless (domain) , shield of faith (1), touch of truth telling (1), mighty fist of the earth(1)
(2nd level) : barkskin (domain), bulls strength (1), admonishing ray (2).
(number of spell slots)

----------


## silphael

Vilma makes sure her usual strength based mutagen is ready.

----------


## lostsole31

Okay, the party is ready for its day. What do you do?

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ checks on the group, the prisoners and finally the stasis guy. If nothing has changed, he says; *Allright, let us go see who is making the noises up stairs.
*He grabs his staff and opens up the barricade to go into the dining room and upstairs.

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: St. Brotherwhere*
Show

St. Dorn assists you in this endeavor...
Blue Cultist is awake, but barely, not disabled or comatose. Also, he had healed the physical ailments he had suffered to balance and strength.
Green Cultist is still comatose, but with the ministrations you and St. Dorn have given last night and today, she is not in danger of destabilizing without trauma.
Daelene Spence is at about 30%.
Cultist-Green (from the gate) is still comatose. He had quickly healed the most basic dangers to musculature and organs, but Brother Jaume and St. Dorn had been unable to properly set the shattered hand. He will have use of his hand, but it will be limited and likely something he carries with him for the rest of his life. He had also suffered some horrible wounds to the face that are beginning to heal, but have a way to go yet.
Kuru-Red is ~30%.
Kuru-Blue is ~50%.

The stasis field is still in place. Kris, as before, will stay behind to guard the prisoners.

The blockade is moved from the door to the kitchen .... and while the door is shut, it is blustery cold in here, albeit without the wind that is moaning outside promising even greater chill should one be foolish to go out in it. Of course, sitting comfortable as you please, and having come in from it is Winter Klaczka, working on some paperwork. She had started a small fire in a brazier, but it hasn't yet had time to provide its warmth to the dining room.

*"Well,"* she says, taking off her eponymously-named coat to reveal the chain hauberk she wears, *"you aren't dressed for outside, so my guess is we're going up the stairs?"*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume laughs at seeing the unexpected guest. *Winter! Praise Erastil you are here!* He gives her a welcoming hug.

----------


## digiman619

Flair raised an eyebrow. Since when did Winter take the field? Was she combat ready this entire time and just chose to say back when his team fought and died fighting the Tatterman? Or was she something else taking a familiar form to deceive them?
*
"Yes, this is an unexpected arrival. What brings you away from your patients?"*
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Asking for Sense Motive/appropriate knowledge checks

----------


## lostsole31

> Brother Jaume laughs at seeing the unexpected guest. *Winter! Praise Erastil you are here!* He gives her a welcoming hug.


Which she is completely powerless to stop, and looks confused and even a little miserable. Oh, wait, that's not misery .... that's lack of oxygen.

She needs a few recovery breaths once the big man lets her go. *"They were never supposed to be my patients, if you remember. I was Royal Accuser Omari's administrative assistant, sent to review Briarstone Asylum's records while Omari conducted her business with the office of the count. That's why I was at the asylum when The Recent Unpleasantness occurred. But my bardic training came with psychiatric and medical training, and nobody else had the wits about them to create a redoubt for the survivors. Recently, Corbin was released on his own recognizance, but since extreme stress could make him a liability to any adventuring group, he has moved on. Meanwhile, the surviving staff knows full well how to handle the rest of the patients and they do have a regimen.

"Ms. Wrentz told me last night of your progress and the issues at Fort Hailcourse, which only clues me in further that Royal Accuser Omari did, indeed, meet with misadventure or malfeasance. With Jens' death; a closer step to solving my boss' death or at least whereabouts; the kidnappings and graffiti in town; sightings of malformed ghosts in the street; and so much else going on ..... I think Pharasma has made it clear to me that I may die sooner, but in real service rather than hiding as an 'inherited shrink' for the mentally afflicted of Briarstone.

"That, and Ms. Wrentz seemed to imply .... or I inferred ... that my warm lodging and sumptuous food has come with strings. So, here I am, the Priestly Puppet prepared to position myself in peril for your party and the praise of Pharasma."*

----------


## digiman619

Flair exhaled, the tension he was holding releasing now he was sure of her bona fides. *"Yeah, that tracks. I wish we had a better situation to greet you with, but things are what they are."* He sighed. *"We never seem to catch a break, do we?"* He smiled (a bit wearily, to be honest), but nonetheless offered her his hand *"Regardless, you're more than welcome here."*

----------


## lostsole31

She doesn't "shake" hands with Flair, not properly, but rather she does offers her hands in the way that some ladies do, by clasping over the top of the proffered hand, and then simply pressing warmly. It is possible because this is because she is prissier than she lets on. Or, more likely, because shaking Flair's hands the normal way with her claws poking through her gloves it would open up the terminus of the brachial artery and vein in his wrist.  

At this exchange, Flair's arm, hand, upper chest, and cheeks become noticeably warmer and his pulse double-times, but his mouth becomes dry and his throat a little hoarse. It could be because Flair is embarrassed or otherwise generating his own hormonal response, but it is more rational to believe in such a stoic creature so completely in control of himself as Flair that surely it is Winter somehow generating that heat artificially. Yes, surely that's the answer.

So, how will you advance up the stairs? You have Brother Jaume, St. Dorn, Vilma, Winter, and Flair.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume takes the lead moving up the stairs. To Winter he says, *Some sort of disturbing creature upstairs. Let us take a look!*

----------


## lostsole31

Assuming that is a request for co-clerical backup, Winter will fall in line behind Brother Jaume. Today, St. Dorn will take the rear.

That leaves determining who will be in the very middle, and who follows that person .... which order for Flair and Vilma?

----------


## digiman619

Flair offers the middle slot to Vilma; he does most of his combat at range if he can help it.

----------


## lostsole31

It is assumed .... and will be the lighting effects for tokens ... that Brother Jaume, Vilma, and St. Dorn all put a _light_ spell on their weapon.

The group gets up to the door, and as before, everyone can hear that awful, strange, vaguely laugh-like chittering from the other side of the door.

What do you do?

----------


## Blackhawk101

With a nod to the group to check if they are ready, Brother Jaume will open the door once everyone confirms.

----------


## digiman619

Flair draws and reloads his crossbow before nodding to Jaume.

----------


## silphael

Shield and weapon out, Vilma nods, ready.

----------


## lostsole31

St. Dorn and Winter both have a mind to cast spells, but then think the better of it on the very (small) chance they might surprise whatever is chittering in the next room.

Brother Jaume opens the door, and he sees some type of large room, but only a portion of it, when he does so ... and he doesn't see anything dangerous, only hears it.

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ moves toward the sound being quiet as he can but knowing clanking is sure to follow from the stairs.

----------


## lostsole31

Meanwhile, the rest of the buffet follows him. Brother Jaume steps a few feet into the room, and is uncomfortably close (he thinks) to the noise, and is about to move a little bit more....

*Surprise Round ...

S17:* Something bites Brother Jaume in the left knee for *13*, but Brother Jaume manages to just wriggle away from getting grabbed.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T17:*  Before Brother Jaume can cry out, he hears a snap of something about  him, and then another. With the second snap he is struck in the head for  *10 (+1d4 bleed)*.  Brother Jaume's sixth sense is operating well, though, and at the sound  of the third snap he puts out his quarterstaff, feels resistance, and  hefts it towards the northern wall and there is the sound of impact and  pain.

*R1T15:* Brother Jaume, you take *1 bleed*.  What do you do? There is something big, invisible, with a mouth or beak  and sharp-ended tentacles. Your monastic senses actually helped you  unwittingly counterattack. What do you do?

----------


## Blackhawk101

**Grunt!* I need some healing! Its invisible and right here!
*The portly friar steps to the South and unleashes a flurry of rapid strikes at the invisible beastie. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


Five foot step to the South. FAA, flurry of blows, Channel Smite first attack, spend 1 ki for extra attack. All attacks with attuned fist.
 Ki strike: All unarmed strikes are considered magic for the purposes of damage reduction.  
*to hit1* - (1d20+9)[*22*]
*to dam1* - (1d8+5)[*11*]
*to hit2* - (1d20+9)[*13*]
*to dam2* - (1d8+5)[*9*]
*to hit3* - (1d20+9)[*26*]
*to dam3* - (1d8+5)[*8*]
*channel* - (2d6)[*9*] DC Will sv 15 for half

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15: *Grunt!* I need some healing! Its invisible and right here!* Brother  Jaume calls out. The portly friar steps to the South and unleashes a  flurry of rapid strikes at the invisible beastie. His first fist,  glowing with positive energy, hits nothing. The glow diffuses. The  second hit likewise hits nothing, but the third, ki-infused hits  something muscular and wet. It is a solid blow, and yet something about  the landing tells Brother Jaume that it might not have hurt the creature  as much as he hopes.

*R1T14:* Vilma, there is _light_  on your morningstar, and your shield is readied. You saw Brother Jaume  step south, and from the rapid succession of attempted attacks, he only  moved 5' total. Vilma doesn't see anything, but guesses where the  creature probably is. What do you do?

----------


## silphael

Casting a spell, Vilma calls on her goddess' help before stepping in.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard action : Divine Favor.
Swift action, judgement (Justice so +1 sacred bonus to attack)
Move action, 2E to get into melee.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Casting a spell, Vilma calls on her goddess' help before stepping in. 

*R1T12:* St. Dorn casts a quick spell on Flair, *"For when you need a little extra focus,"* before he sets off into the room beyond, heedless of any danger from a large invisible opponent.

*R1T11:* Flair, St. Dorn cast _guidance_  upon you. The creature is not yet visible, but based upon the movements  of others, you can get a sense of its "boundaries." What do you do?

----------


## digiman619

Flair quickly went over his options. An invisible enemy was going to tricky to fight, as his radiant missiles required line of sight to fire. Indirectly hitting it via area effects might be a good idea, but not one we can capitalize on if it's not undead. And while a lot of invisible things are undead, not all are. He needed more data to determine specifics on this thing.

And a surefire way to tell if something was undead? See how it reacted to positive energy. Add that to Jaume's cry of pain, Flair stepped forward and sent out a healing wave of energy, both to aid his friend and to test if it also healed their enemy.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5 foot step forward, channel positive energy to heal Jame and stop his bleeding/see how that effects the baddie. (2d6)[*6*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Flair quickly went over his options. An invisible enemy was going to  tricky to fight, as his radiant missiles required line of sight to fire.  Indirectly hitting it via area effects might be a good idea, but not  one they could capitalize on if it's not undead. And while a lot of  invisible things are undead, not all are. He needed more data to  determine specifics on this thing.

And a surefire way to tell if something was undead? See how it reacted  to positive energy. Add that to Jaume's cry of pain, Flair stepped  forward and sent out a healing wave of energy, both to aid his friend  and to test if it also healed their enemy. An average burst of energy  blew forth, and Brother Jaume was just visible enough to get *6 healing*. Unfortunately, since the enemy is invisible, Flair has no idea if his burst affected the whatsit or not.

*R1T7:* Winter casts _sanctuary_  on herself, asking the Lady of Graves for her protection. This means  that whatever Winter does, it is likely to be passive aid for the party  and not offense, which tracks with what she said of herself.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T17:*  When Brother Jaume countered and the big thing apparently bonked  against the wall, the teetering-laughing noise had stopped. In fact,  there wasn't much sense of movement. Now, however, it begins again. In  the middle of battle, there is that awful, vaguely mocking laughter-like  sound. There is a snapping sound and a slash appears on St. Dorn's  right lower leg for *4 mod (+1d4 bleed)*. Another snapping-slashing across Dorn's chest for *4 mod*.  A third snapping sound, but Brother Jaume has been listening for it and  senses he ducks just in time. Vilma, however, senses a large beak-mouth  try to bite her, and she pushes back; she even thinks she almost had a  chance to push the thing back a few feet but its mass resisted her.

*R2T15:* Brother Jaume,  you are no longer bleeding. As before, the creature is still invisible,  but you are pretty sure of where it is. What do you do?

Vilma on deck, St. Dorn on deck ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume moves to the South ten feet hoping to avoid any attacks of opportunity. He draws his silver MW dagger on the way. Once in position, his form ripples and twists as he enlarges to strike at the invisible foe.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA: 10 ft move South 
SwA: Enlarge
slash with dagger (slashing damage)
*to hit* - (1d20+9)[*14*]
*to dam* - (1d6+6)[*8*] enlarged

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Brother Jaume moves to the South ten feet hoping  to avoid any attacks of  opportunity. Unfortunately, hope is Vilma's  gig as there is a horrific snapping sound.

Brother Jaume, roll a Ref save (you are not yet enlarged, so no DEX penalty)!

----------


## Blackhawk101

Obligatory text to appease the GITP gods. 
*Spoiler: REFLEX Save*
Show


(1d20+7)[*26*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Instead of losing fingers, Brother Jaume "only" has his left arm holding his staff mauled by a horrific toothed beak for *29 + grabbed*,  causing the friar to call out in extraordinary pain as he is held in  the clutches of the monster. Unable to freely expand he slashes at  whatever is holding him, his dagger bouncing off of a slick, rubbery  hide.

*R2T14:* Vilma, you are filled with Milani's demand for justice. What do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Seeing her ally grabbed, Vilma sweeps around with her morningstar, attempting to bash the creature.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Well, standard action, attack with Risky Strike.

*Attack* - (1d20+9)[*27*] (with +2 from Divine Favor + judgement not counted)

*Damage* - (1d8+10)[*16*] (+1 from Divine Favor not counted)

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Seeing her ally grabbed, Vilma sweeps around with her morningstar, attempting to bash the creature, but doesn't hit anything.

*R2T12:* Dorn suffers *4 bleed*.  He steps back and away a little bit, and puts his faith in the  likelihood that if Brother Jaume is being held, he is taking all of the  monster's focus. He performs first aid on himself to stop the bleeding.

*R2T11:* Flair, you still have _guidance_. What do you do?

Winter on deck, Critter in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Flair makes an educated guess and rushes into the room. Once he gets past the invisible thing, he gets some distance between him and it and touches Jaume on the back. For an instant, Flair seems to shrink and Jaume disappears, but in the blink of an eye, Flair returns to his normal size and Jaume reappears behind the beast, teleported out of its grasp.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

MA: Move past my allies into the room. 1 square east, 1 square southeast, and one square southwest. On the move to southwest, I will Acrobatics to try and avoid the AoO. I can take 10 on this check, so the result is 17.
If I get attacked and grabbed, I will spend my standard action to attempt to break the grapple.
Otherwise, I will activate the Ethereal Jaunt major granted ability of Humble Obhai to teleport Jaume out of the grapple.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:* Flair makes an educated guess and rushes into  the room, realizing that he can't fully clear the invisible monster  because of his desire to jump defensively in the places he thinks it  might be. Once he safely gets  past the invisible thing, he touches Jaume on the back. For an instant,  Flair seems to shrink and  Jaume disappears, but in the blink of an eye, Flair returns to his  normal size and Jaume reappears 10' away from where he was, teleported  out of its  grasp, but at a new attack vector.

*R2T7:* Winter  comes strolling right through. When she sees that she isn't attacked,  she brazenly casts a spell and touches Brother Jaume for *14 healing*. *"Either  my sanctuary spell protected me, or when it attacked Brother Jaume when  he tried to move it was too focused to attack others that open  themselves up."**Spoiler: OOC*
Show

In other words, no Combat Reflexes from big ugly.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T17:*  The ti-ttering sounds seem to go right over Vilma's head and behind her  into the narrow passageway behind her! If this thing is a normal large  creature, that is hard to conceptualize since the ceiling is only 10'  high, and Vilma never felt it brush by her. Vilma gets attacked, by  something big trying to bite her, and it just barely is unable to get  through her armor!

*R3T15:* Brother Jaume,  quarterstaff in one hand ... dagger in another. Still seriously wounded  even after Winter's healing. Unable to get to the monster that is now in  the hallway with Vilma blocking the door. What do you do?

Vilma on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume, who is feeling a bit like an over-used dire wolf chew toy, sighs with relief. *Whuff! Thanks Flair and Winter. That beastie packs a punch!
*Blood drips from several deep puncture wounds in his robe, pattering to the wooden floor. He drops his dagger and grasps his holy symbol and prays to Erastil for aid. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


swap a second level spell (bulls strength) for CMW. 
(2d8+4)[*17*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Brother Jaume, who is feeling a bit like an over-used dire wolf chew toy, sighs with relief. *Whuff! Thanks Flair and Winter. That beastie packs a punch!
*Blood drips from several deep puncture wounds in his robe,  pattering to the wooden floor. He grasps his holy symbol and prays to  Erastil for aid, giving himself *17 healing*. 

*R3T14:* Vilma,  this thing chose to go into the passageway and surely must be squashed  into it uncomfortably. Usually, squeezing means diminished defenses and  attacks. Do you hold the breech and just do what you can yourself,  taking all of the hate unto you? or, do you start to try to lead it back  into the larger room? What do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Raising her shield, Vilma holds the breech, hitting from behind it.

"*Come closer, I can hold it !*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'll use Defensive Stance during my attack, at -2 attack, +2 dodge bonus to AC (total 26. I'll get +1 sacred bonus to AC per adjacent ally if people get closer as per Phalanx Fighter (with Solo Tactics) as long as the creature is Evil).

*Attack* - (1d20+9)[*25*] +2 from spell and judgement.

*Damage* - (1d8+8)[*9*] +1 from spell.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Raising her shield, Vilma holds the breech, striking at where she thinks it is, but not hitting anything. "*Come closer, I can hold it !*" 

*R3T12:* While he has a spare moment, St. Dorn casts a spell on himself and then moves up behind Vilma. *"I'll give you some more protection here in a second,"* he says to her.

*R3T11:* Flair, you have guidance ready to go. What do you do?

Winter on deck, Critter in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Flair moved to Vilma's side and touched her on the shoulder, concern in his currently opaque eyes. *"This should help!"* he says as a symbol seems to spread cross his hands and forehead, though it vanished soon thereafter.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Obhai cooldown:4
5 foot step to just 'below' Maeni. If I have to MA to get there instead, so be it.
SA: Activate Urbo's major granted ability, giving Vilma 4 temp HP (lasts 1 minute or until used).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:* Flair moved to Vilma's side and touched her on the shoulder, concern in his currently opaque eyes. *"This should help!"*  he says as a symbol seems to spread cross his hands and forehead,  though it vanished soon thereafter, and Vilma feels an infusion of  fortification (*4 THP*).

*R3T7:*  Winter moves in to the last adjacent spot behind Vilma. "Here, to give  you a little insight to conquer this fiend," she says, and casts a  spell, touching Vilma's shoulder and filling Vilma with some fleeting  sense of the future.*Spoiler: Vilma*
Show

You have _guidance_ cast on you.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T17:*  There is a snapping sound, and Vilma feels impact at her leg. But it  isn't a normal direct impact so much as something attempting to pull her  down. It happens again, and this time she has something briefly hook  around her shin and pull towards "it" until Vilma falls. Something  slashes her chest for *7 (+1d4 bleed)*, blasting right  through the protection Flair had provided, but at least it was there for  this strike. And there on the ground, something bites Vilma in her left  shoulder for *7*, but her prone position means she  actually has better leverage than expected to use her full body weight  to pull down and not be grabbed.

*R4T15:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

*Flair, can you do your teleport trick to get me behind this thing on the stairs?
*BJ asks before moving to the corner of the room and channeling healing power.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA: move South 15 and East 5
SA: channel energy (you can roll)

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* *Flair, can you do your teleport trick to get me behind this thing on the stairs?* BJ asks before moving to the corner of the room and channeling healing power (*9 healing* to self, St. Dorn fully healed, *6 healing* to Vilma).

*R4T14:* Vilma, you are currently prone, and with the friar's help you are no longer bleeding and your wound is very light. You have _guidance_ at your disposal. What do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Vilma stands up, and strike at the creature, her shield still up.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action to stand up, standard action to attack on the defensive.

*Attack* - (1d20+9)[*28*] +1 from judgement
*Damage* - (1d8+8)[*13*]

Current bonus to AC/CMD, +5

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T14:* Vilma goes to stand up, but is bit in the right shoulder in the attempt, taking *12*,  but she is so defense-focused with friends around her that she rolls up  out of a potential grasp like a resolute and angry pillbug. This time,  when she attacks, her blow finally lands solidly against something  rubbery-hard, yet giving. When she looks at her morningstar after the  strike, there is some type of transparent fluid on her weapon's spikes.

*R4T12:*  St. Dorn calls on Torag to protect his servant's ally, and he touches  Vilma's back. There is a faint glow of a downward hammer that surrounds  Vilma.

*R4T11:* Flair, what do you do? You have a _guidance_ still extant on you.

Winter on deck, Invisi-critter in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Flair shouts back to Dorn. *"It takes a bit to recharge, sorry!"* He then charges forward to the beast, slamming his fist into the side of it. Intellectually, he knew this was a bad idea; he wasn't exactly amazing in melee, but he'd had lost enough allies to just stand around and wait for them to drop it.  
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Obhai Cooldown: 3
Urbo Cooldown: 4
MA: Move to the invisi-baddie. I don't think I have a line to charge at the thing, but I'll charge instead if I can.
SA: Attack. I've got Blind Fight, so it's effectively only got a 25% miss chance vs me. I've instead got my crappy attack bonus to worry about. 
(1d20+3)[*22*]. If the number on the die is at least 12 and no more than 17, I will spend two points of Inspiration on the attack. (1d6)[*3*]
damage (1d6)[*6*] I don't remember what the [1d6+2] notation is for, but if it's applicable, use that instead. Regardless, I trust you to roll the miss chance.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T11:* Flair shouts back to Brother Jaume, *"It takes a bit to recharge, sorry!"*  He swings his fist around the corner, but missing. Intellectually, he knew this was a bad idea; he wasn't exactly  amazing in melee, but he'd had lost enough allies to just stand around  and wait for them to drop it. 

*R4T7:* Winter  looks back to Brother Jaume, knowing he'll do more in close quarters  than she will. She nods from his direction to the floor at her spot, and  then she steps back. She starts speaking, but instead of telling a  story, she starts to act out a monlogue of a famous Ustalavan high  drama. She speaks with such intensity and verve, it has a surprising,  buoying effect on the members of the party.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T17:*  Once again, the tittering sounds shift .... from the west of Vilma,  echoing in the corridor .... to overhead of Vilma and Flair and St.  Dorn, and into the room. The table in the middle of the room, shudders,  indicating that it brushed against or is next to it, and the sounds of  the tittering continue south until the creepy, quasi-laughing sounds  aren't adjacent to the party anymore, but definitely sounds like it is  coming slightly above Brother Jaume. That is when he gets bitten in the  head for *11*, but doesn't grab him. Again, because of  the weird, noisy nature of whatever you are fighting, you all have a  good sense of where it is, despite its invisibility.

*R5T15:* Brother Jaume,  quarterstaff in off-hand and silver dagger in right. You know where  this thing is (and you know it is 5' off the ground, with a height  advantage against you, but as before ... it is invisible. What do you  do?

Vilma on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ fights back against the invisible assault.
* Get to the stairs and close the door. I will try to follow!* 
He moves along the wall.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


FRA:flurry of blows, risky strike, drop dagger, spend ki point for additional attack; stunning fist all three attacks Fort save DC 16
*Hit1* - (1d20+7)[*21*]
[roll=dam1]1d8+9[/roll]
*Hit2* - (1d20+7)[*8*]
[roll=dam2]1d8+9[/roll]
*Hit3* - (1d20+7)[*16*]
*dam3* - (1d8+9)[*14*]
five foot step West

Get to the Choppa!

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T15:* BJ fights back against the invisible assault.  His first two attacks completely miss, and his ki attack doesn't strike  solidly enough against some type of rubbery, slick surface. *Get to the stairs and close the door. I will try to follow!* he calls out as he inches west along the wall. 

*R5T14:* Vilma, you are currently in Defensive Stance, with a guidance at your call. What do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Vilma waits at the door, letting her allies pass but ready to strike at a sign of the creature approaching.

"*Then come, I'll hold it here ! Or dispel its invisibility ?*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'll ready an attack. Since the creature is so noisy, it'll be when it arrives in melee range, with Risky Strike.

*Attack* - (1d20+9)[*18*]
*Damage* - (1d8+12)[*20*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T14:* Vilma waits at the door, letting her allies pass but ready to strike at a sign of the creature approaching. "*Then come, I'll hold it here! Or dispel its invisibility?*" 

*R5T12:* *"As a paladin of Iomedae, I cannot allow others to stand in my stead,"* says St. Dorn. *"Yes, Vilma, hold the breech here; but I will go aid Brother Jaume. I cannot allow others to die while I live again."*

St.  Dorn bolts forward, trying to avoid the thing but going underneath it,  but the older man isn't so acrobatic. His lower left arm gets bitten for  *9 mod*, and then he is grabbed. It seems a bad place to be, but he calls out, *"My guilt is my guidance to redemption!"*  and there is a slight glow around him as he swings his hammer in the  grapple, but he does not land a blow, and the faint glow disappears.

*R5T11:* Flair, what do you do? You still have that _guidance_ waiting for use.

Winter on deck, Monster in the hole ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T11:* Having little to help, Flair listens to Villma  and withdraws all the way downstairs to the exterior door of the dining  room, crossbow trained on the stairs.

*R5T7:*  Winter maintains her dramatic monologue, taking a quick, defensive break  to cast a spell on Dorn to fully heal him. She then steps back by the  window.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T17:* The creature holding St. Dorn continues to hold him and can't seem to hurt him, despite biting him.

*R6T15:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, St. Dorn in the hole...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume surveys the room for anything helpful to identify this foe; specifically to determine if this is a haunt or a creature he can analyze. 
Then BJ moves 5 ft to the East before unleashing another flurry of kicks and strikes.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


move 5 ft East
FAA, flurry, spend ki point for extra attack 
*to hit1* - (1d20+9)[*15*]
*to dam1* - (1d8+5)[*12*]
*to hit2* - (1d20+9)[*23*]
*to dam2* - (1d8+5)[*10*]
*to hit3* - (1d20+9)[*18*]
*to dam3* - (1d8+5)[*9*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T15:* Brother Jaume surveys the room for anything  helpful to identify this  foe; specifically to determine if this is a haunt or a creature he can  analyze, but he does not have enough information. He moves 5 ft to the  East before unleashing another flurry of kicks and strikes. His first  strike misses, but he makes an upward knee strike with a jump that  connects! He knows he contacted hard as he lands, but it does feel its  weird rubbery nature resist some or all of his power, but he's not sure  by how much. The laughing does change, though, and heartened by this,  Brother Jaume does an upward cartwheel kick but doesn't connect.

*R6T14:* Vilma,  what do you do? Only Flair went past you, and he continued out of  sight. You heard him trundle completely down the stairs, you're sure.  Also, you have an unspent _guidance_ still.

St. Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

"*Flair ! They aren't going to fall back ! We fight !*"

Vilma steps in melee, and attempts to hit the creature.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action directly south (2S).

Standard action, attack with Risky Strike, using the Guidance on the roll.

*Attack* - (1d20+9)[*17*]+1 from judgement, +1 from Guidance.
*Damage* - (1d8+12)[*15*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T14:* "*Flair! They aren't going to fall back! We fight!*"  Vilma calls down. She then steps into melee, and attempts to hit the  creature, calling on a split-second insight she receives. Amazingly, her  Hail, Milani! pass is successful as she feels her morningstar solidly  strike and likely pierce the creature.

*R6T12:*  St. Dorn concentrates but nothing  appears to change visually or in the status of either combatant.

*R6T11:* Flair, you are downstairs, covering the stairs with the crossbow, and now you are being called back upstairs.

Winter on deck, Critter in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Flair's eyes darted across the room. He had only now realized the huge gap in his repertoire invisible enemies represented. He looked for a bag of flour or other container of particulates to try and negate its invisiblility. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

MA: Look for a bag of flour or similar. 

If I find it, I spend my other move action holstering my crossbow and 5 foot step towards it. 
Otherwise, Flair will swear and start running back up the steps.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T11:* Flair's eyes darted across the room. He had only  now realized the huge  gap in his repertoire invisible enemies represented. He looked for a bag  of flour or other container of particulates to try and negate its  invisibility. He simply thinks through his memory palace of when he went  through the cupboarded dining room previously, cataloguing far more  dishware and tableware than anything like a larder, and definitely no  from-scratch baking needs like flour. Convinced there is nothing in the  dining room to help, he colorfully swears in Infernal (that which will  not be reprinted here, for want of corruption checks from the listener),  and begins to head up the stairs again, annoyed that it takes longer to  go against gravity than it did coming down the stairs.

*R6T7:* Winter is still there, still giving her dramatic monlogue. Vilma recognized the effect of the _guidance_,  but realizes that the dark-haired changeling's verve might have  something to do with her success on that last strike as well. Winter  casts a spell and steps up and touches Vilma, who now feels protected  somewhat against the forces of darkness and malice.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T17:*  St. Dorn, who isn't tasty at all, is released. The teetering laughter  sounds move slightly .... still above folks' head, but slightly  northeast against the eastern wall. There is a slash against Winter's  left foot for *8 (+1d4 bleed)*. Then there is a slash against Brother Jaume's right hand for *5 (+1d4 bleed)*.  St. Dorn gets struck by something, but not wounded. Finally, Brother  Jaume's defensively spinning quarterstaff protects him from a bite.

*R7T15:* Brother Jaume, you take *1 bleed*. What do you do?

Vilma on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ flinches away from the stinging attack and tries something different. 
*Going to try to harm it with positive energy.
*The moneric clasps his holy symbol and a burst of positive energy spreads from him filling the room. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


five foot step to the West 
channel positive energy to harm undead. 
(2d6)[*3*]
DC 15 will save for 1/2

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T15:* BJ flinches away from the stinging attack and tries something different. *Going to try to harm it with positive energy.

*The  moneric clasps his holy symbol and a very weak burst of positive energy  filters throughout the room. Brother Jaume has no idea what the effects  might have been - if he harmed the thing at all. 

*R7T14:* Vilma, what do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Hoping to put an end to this fight, Vilma steps into melee before swinging her glorified club.

"*Let's get this over with !*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5 foot step SE, then standard action to attack with Risky Strike.

*Attack* - (1d20+9)[*16*]+1 from judgement
*Damage* - (1d8+12)[*14*]

----------


## digiman619

Flair continues running back to the action, hoping that his failed plan to circumvent the invisibility hasn't doomed any more of his teammates.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T14:* Hoping to put an end to this fight, Vilma steps  into melee so she can swing her glorified club. She brushes past St.  Dorn, and in so doing opens up a bite from it. She swings her weapon,  but misses. Annoyed, she calls out, "*Let's get this over with!*" 

*R7T12:* St. Dorn puts a hand on Vilma to give her *2 healing* before stepping all the way back against a door on the west wall.

*R7T11:* Flair continues running back to the action, hoping that his failed plan  to circumvent the invisibility hasn't doomed any more of his teammates, and steps back into the room.

*R7T7:*  Where Winter had been struck, she had been steady in the performance of  her dramatic monologue. There is a brilliiant white glow from the gash  on her foot; as the wound closes, that brilliant white consumes her and  then flashes throughout the rest of the room to provide *7 healing*  to Brother Jaume and Vilma (stopping the former's bleeding). Winter no  longer seems to be wounded. She DOES however, seem to be confused by  this turn of events, and moves to the far side of the room. To her  credit, she maintains her performance.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T17:*  While "above" everyone's head, or at least in a relatively high  position, the malicious laughing sound seems to move a little bit so as  to be somewhat over the table in the room. Brother Jaume's belly gets  struck for *11 (+1d4 bleed)*; Flair's upper right arm gets slashed for *9 mod (+1d4 bleed)* and his lower arm for *7 mod*;  Brother Jaume manages to instinctively block a fourth slash. Then, the  bite comes, striking Vilma in the side of her abdomen for *14*. This time, it maintains a hold on her!  :Small Eek: 

*R8T15:* Brother Jaume, you suffer *4 bleed*. What do you do? You can tell from Vilma's bodily position, that she is held by whatever the monster is.

Vilma on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

The bleeding monk staggers to the West and clasps his holy symbol to pray for aid once more. 
*Now what?*
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


five foot step to the west
channel energy for healing
(2d6)[*4*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T15:* The bleeding monk staggers to the west and  clasps his holy symbol to pray for aid once more, providing up to 4  healing in a burst for those that need it, and stopping all bleeding. *Now what?* 

*R8T14:* Vilma,  you are currently being held in some unseen, monstrous beak, though you  do have a host of protective/offensive spells on you. What do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Since the creature now holds her, somewhat revealing its presence, Vilma strikes again.

"*Come here ! It's there !*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Since I'm using a one handed weapon I'm fine afaik. Standard action to attack with Risky Strike.

*Attack* - (1d20+9)[*17*]+1 from judgment
*Damage* - (1d8+12)[*15*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T14:* Since the creature now holds her, somewhat revealing its presence, Vilma swings wildly in its embrace. "*Come here! It's there!*" 

*R8T12:* St. Dorn doesn't do anything special, but looks towards the west, trying to get some perspective. *"I sense the evil, but I don't have it pinpointed yet."*

*R8T11:* Flair, you still have _guidance_ available. Also, Urbo's major ability has reset. What do you do?

Winter on deck, Critter in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Flair moves up to strike this thing, shouting in frustration at his otherwise uselessness thus far.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

MA: Much like last time, I'll move to the invisi-baddie. I don't think I have enough distance for a charge, but I'll do it if I can.SA: Attack. I've got Blind Fight, I've got two chances on the miss chance. (2d100)[*67*][*85*](152). I've instead got my crappy attack bonus to worry about.
(1d20+3)[*6*]. If the number on the die is at least 12 and no more than 17, I will spend two points of Inspiration on the attack. (1d6)[*3*]
Damage (1d6)[*5*]. I don't remember what the [1d6+2] notation is for, but if it's applicable, use that instead.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T11:* Flair moves up to strike this thing, shouting in  frustration at his otherwise uselessness thus far, and the frustration  continues as he whiffs his kick (because he has a feeling he doesn't  wanna touch it with his hand!).

*R8T7:* Winter  continues her dramatic monologue. She then goes to the north end of the  room, prays for guidance for the grappled warrior, and touches Vilma  again.

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ...

R9T17:*  The creature maintains a hold on Vilma at her abdomen where it bit her,  and starts to chew and drain her blood and vital fluids for *9 + 1 Con*.  This blood drain effect is both good-not-good and bad. The bad is  obvious, as color starts to drain out of Vilma's face. The good-not-good  is that as blood goes into the creature, it begins to show up and is no  longer invisible, as Vilma's blood reacts with it to give it a bloody  red color. That would have been good, were it not for the fact that now the party can actually see this eldritch horror!

Everyone, roll a SAN check! Flair and Vilma, you both have a _guidance_ effect you can use.
Flair, you need to roll a second Will save for a different reason ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume recoils in horror at seeing the face of their foe.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


Will save
(1d20+11)[*30*]

----------


## digiman619

*Spoiler: Will saves*
Show

San check: Use my 1/round replacement with INT for will checks. If the number on the die is less than 10, spend 2 points of Inspiration (1d20+14)[*22*] (1d6)[*4*]
Second Will save: Use the Guidance (including it in the roll). (1d20+13)[*15*]
So 26 on the SAN check 15 on the second Will save; 17 on the second save if I'm allowed to use Inspiration.

----------


## digiman619

*Spoiler: Inspiration*
Show

If this is allowed, spending 2 more Inspiration (Think this makes 6 I've used today) to add to the second save (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T17 (Cont'd):* Vilma's mind is not protected against  horror, but is protected from the horrors of evil, and the insight  helps. Still, something like this thing cannot leave a mind truly  unaffected (*3 SAN*). For their parts, St. Dorn and Vilma also are able to resist the primary part of the horror of this creature (*3 SAN* each).

Brother Jaume likewise is strong of mind, recoiling from the horror, but only partially affected by it (*3 SAN*).  Unfortunately, the weight of so much mental horror - even if not  individually overwhelming, has had its toll on the friar, and he suffers  a massive cognitive overload.

Flair sees the red moving through  the body, and as it is a slow reveal, is able to prepare his mind for  the assault. It's horrible nature still is tough to handle, though (*3 SAN*), and just this stress is enough to send the already fragile schizophrenic into a complete mental freakout (*confused*).

*R9T15:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ groans and staggers to the East. He appears to shake his head before his form twists and grows larger. His staff plows into the creature in a series of powerful strikes. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


five foot move to the East
SwA: growth domain power: enlarge
FRA: flurry of blows , risky strike 
*to hit1* - (1d20+6)[*26*]
*to dam1* - (1d8+15)[*19*]
*to hit2* - (1d20+6)[*17*]
*to dam2* - (1d8+15)[*18*]

----------


## Blackhawk101

Critical hit severity roll( if it applies)
*Spoiler*
Show


(1d20)[*20*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T15:* BJ groans and staggers to the East. He appears to shake his head before  his form twists and grows larger. His staff plows into the creature in a  series of powerful strikes. The first connects for *15 mod*, and the second connects for *14 mod*. Brother Jaume notes that despite a perfect execution of his first strike, it doesn't seem to be as effective as he had hoped.

*R9T14:* Vilma, you are currently being grappled by the now-visible whatsit. What do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Still standing, Vilma strikes again.

"*I won't hold it for long !*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard attack with Risky Strike, then as a swift action change judgement to Healing (Fast Healing 2)

*Attack* - (1d20+9)[*27*]+1 judgement
*Damage* - (1d8+12)[*14*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T14:* Still standing, Vilma strikes again. With her opponent visible, she easily lands a blow that does *10 mod*. "*I won't hold it for long!*" 

*R9T12:*  St. Dorn's brow relaxes, as he no longer needs to concentrate, for evil  has revealed itself. He gestures a salute to the monstrosity holding  the Milanite. *"I don't know what  you are, but I know you are Evil's tentacled hand-puppet, and with  Torag's strength lent to me, I shall lay you low!"*

St. Dorn charges forth, a faint sheen around himself and his warhammer and smites it for *17*.

*R9T11:*  Flair gets the sense that Vilma is not grappled by a larger creature,  but that a larger creature has merely "docked" with its  controller-human! Only he can see the truth, and his visual HUD has her  fully computed, whereas it is only now compiling data on the larger  monster. He points his crossbow at her and fires, but the bolt is  deflected by her armor. Flair reloads.

*R9T7:* Winter  blinks at Flair having just shot at Vilma, but she maintains her  monologue (which still affects Flair). Realizing that the heroes need  just a little more help, she prays to Pharasma to give aid in battle to  all .... except Flair. She then steps to the side, but is still adjacent  to Flair.

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...

R10T17:* This time, the monstrosity only bites down harder on Vilma, maintaining the hold and doing *13 + 2 CON*.

*R10T15:* Brother Jaume, do you maintain your size? What do you do?

Vilma on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

The enlarged and battered monk looks like he is trying to say something to Vilma but no sound is heard. 
Concerned, he presses the attack on the monster. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


Sw=enlarge
FAA= flurry with staff, risky strike 
*hit1* - (1d20+6)[*19*]
*dam1* - (1d8+15)[*16*]
*hit2* - (1d20+6)[*21*]
*dam2* - (1d8+15)[*22*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T15:* The enlarged and battered monk looks like he is  trying to say something to Vilma but no sound is heard. Concerned, he  presses the attack on the monster. His first attack with the staff lands  for *12 mod*, while the second strikes even harder with the friar's desperation to save Vilma for *18 mod*, enough for the thing and Vilma to fall to the ground.

*R10T14:* Vilma, you are prone and "held" by the unmoving monster. What do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Vilma stands back, steps aside, and heals herself.

"*Flair ! Gets over it !*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action to stand up, the 5 foot step away, and standard action cure light wounds.

*Cure* - (1d8+4)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T14:* Vilma's body begins to knit its wounds (*FH2*).  Vilma begins to stand, but Flair - who is still currently focused on  her as an enemy - gives a weak front kick against her armor as she takes  to her feet, steps aside, and heals herself with a spell for *11*. She looks at him and shouts, *"Flair! Get over it!*" 

*R10T12:*  St. Dorn stands over the creature, and notes that power still surges  through him, which is all he needs to understand. He strikes at the  monster with all his might. The faint glow surrounding him and his  weapon is gone and he says confidently, *"It is dead,"* as he steps away from Flair.

*R10T11:* Flair,  you are still confused. Assuming you could act normally, what do you  do? You have an unloaded crossbow in hand.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Roll percentile  and state your hopeful action as an if/then statement. DO NOT roll  percentile in Discord and then try to play out an unfavorable  result.

Winter on deck, Brother Jaume in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Flair's mental state was akin to a man an on a bucking bronco; desperately seeking balance and having a moment where the various forces acting on him reach equilibrium for a second. And in that second, he decides that the best course of action is to get away from anything that could trigger another dangerous reaction from him before he can get himself straight. Dropping his crossbow, he teleports himself away, moving back to the stairway and around the corner. denying himself a target to lash out at if he can't bring himself under control.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Free action: drop crossbow. 
SA and MA: Teleport via genie's jaunt to the staircase and move around the corner so I can't see the rest of the party.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T11:* Flair's mental state was akin to a man an on a  bucking bronco;  desperately seeking balance and having a moment where the various forces  acting on him reach equilibrium for a second. He suddenly realizes that  Vilma is not the enemy, and the overwhelming confusion has him babbling  to himself incoherently.

*R10T7:* Winter stops her monologue and calls out, *"Everyone,  back away from Flair, and set up to dodge or block any incoming attack.  I've seen this before in schizophrenics. He'll come around. He's just  processing."* She then steps away from Flair and into the  hallway and gets ready to block with her claws if she  must.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I.e., total defense.

*End Round 10, Begin Round 11 ...

R11T15:* Brother Jaume, do you remain large? If not, what square do you end in? What do you do?

Vilma on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume drops to normal size. He opens and closes his mouth a few times, apparently directed at Winter. He then readies himself. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


drop growth; ending up in the relative NW square. 
Ready action to grapple Flair if he attacks in Range of BJ.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T15:* Brother Jaume drops to normal size. He opens and closes his mouth a few  times, apparently directed at Winter. He then readies himself. 

*R11T14:* Vilma, Milani no longer favors you your _divine favor_ drops, but you do *FH2*.

St. Dorn on deck, Flair in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Flair again tries to get a hold of himself long enough to drop his weapon and get away from his teammates.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Same plan as last time; drop weapon as free action, get back down the stairs and out of sight of my teammates.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T14:* Vilma just stands ready in a defensive posture  to block or ward anything Flair sends her way, but otherwise trying not  to seem too aggressive in posture.

*R11T12:* St. Dorn likewise does the same, but doesn't move back.

*R11T11:* Flair again tries to get a hold of himself long enough to drop his weapon and get away from his teammates.

After maybe a minute or two of tension, it seems like this episode has ended.

*Combat Ends!*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume looks like he is trying to speak to the group but no sounds are made. He makes some panicked arm motions.

----------


## lostsole31

From his arm motions, it seems like Brother Jaume is trying to gather everyone together in a clump.

*"I think he is wanting to heal us by channeling the radiance,"* says St. Dorn, stepping closer to Brother Jaume. *"Brother Jaume, is there some reason you can't speak?"*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaumes face flushes as he gestures at Dorn.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Embarrassment,"* St. Dorn softly mutters in understanding, slowly nodding his head. He looks to the rest of the group. *"Flair! Hurry back up here! Brother Jaume wants to heal us all. Winter, Brother Jaume is having trouble .... communicating. Speaking. That's why charades."*

Once Flair gets back upstairs ...

Winter, who has the training nods quickly and says, *"I think the horror of what we saw today ... or the culmination of horrors that the friar has faced ... has caused what we in mental health call a 'cognitive block.' Don't try to 'develop a physical language' through predetermined movements. It's normally speaking and writing, but it continues to any defined or formatted communication, so he couldn't even do sign language, as that is just 'writing in the air.'"*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume just shrugs dejectedly and clasps his holy symbol and silently prays for healing burst. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


SA: channel positive energy-healing 
(2d6)[*5*]

----------


## digiman619

There is a pause for a good three seconds or so before Flair comes back up the staircase. To put it bluntly, he looks like crap. He's clearly just recovered from crying, and his demeanor is one of tired resignation. If he still had hair, you get the impression that it'd be a mess right now. Still, he took deep, calming breaths as he approaches. *"Okay"* he says simply before getting within range for the heal.

----------


## lostsole31

And with Flair, Brother Jaume lets out a burst of healing of moderate strength, but it seems to exhaust him. Brother Jaume gives out a large exhalation and in addition to his brainpan making it hard to string together rational thought, now there is a light-headed woozy quality to it all, while at the same time he feels "empty" somehow.

Winter looks at the horror and its reeking flesh. *"What is ... was ... that thing?!"*

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ doesnt spare the horrific creature a second glance as he makes his way back to the camp downstairs.

----------


## digiman619

Flair took another deep breath as he inspected the corpse. There would be time for dealing with his trauma later. Right now, they needed to know what this thing was and if there was any further danger this thing could cause.

----------


## lostsole31

Vilma, more of a scholar than she lets on, with a particular focus on known - or potential - enemies of the faith, can assist Flair in looking over the dead monster to learn more about it. It just so happens that both of them have read the same work (_Lords of Sorrow_) that detail an encounter with such a creature. The fact that it is believed to come from beyond the stars (or when splayed out looks like a mutant starfish) and its propensity for sucking blood had the author refer to it as a "star vampire." It doesn't appear to be made of quintessence, but definitely looks alien in appearance, leading the two to assume that this is not an outsider, but an aberration (and all that entails).

Flair and Vilma find these pores that contain exit points for hundreds of minuscule tendrils all about its body. They remember that the larger, less-prepared author of the work mentioned that "snake-like forms - like oversized cilia - spilte forthe to lap up Anderias' flesh-flowing bloode." [sic] They don't remember seeing this in use in battle, and none were extended beyond the body. After a brief discussion it is determined that despite the creatures' ability to cause bleeding wounds with its razor-sharp talons, there was so much positive energy being used to heal the bleeding that not enough blood must have fallen for those "flexible proboscises" to have gotten a worthwhile excess of falling blood. It appears these proboscises likely could extend 10' or so from the creature.

There are numerous ventrils about the body, which when studied don't appear to be intake for oxygen like mouth or gills, but something like multiple Jacobsen's organs. The creature likely had a powerful olfactory sense, and given its desire for blood, this may have been used to guide the aforementioned proboscises to fresh blood, and those bleeding freely.

Its overall structure is such that it was likely stronger, or at least on par with, Brother Jaume, but its lack of a skeletal structure or standard striated, longitudinal muscle means that pound-for-pound .... it is incredibly strong (as expected), but not as strong as it could be for its size ... and that is likely given its numerous orifices, sensory areas, etc.

----------


## silphael

Still wounded and weakened, Vilma shares the knowledge gathered with the others.

"*It seems to be a... star vampire, or something like that.*"

----------


## lostsole31

Brother Jaume had gone downstairs, and Winter looks over Vilma. Shocked, Winter exclaims, *"Esobok droppings, Vilma! How can you even stand! Listen, Brother Jaume was significantly wounded as well. How about we take a break downstairs, and I can include him in a few healing bursts?"*

----------


## digiman619

Flair nods. *"Yeah, this... this was an endeavor. Let's take a breather. I..."* he pauses, *"I could use a bit to get ahold of things."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume finds a quiet spot to sit and pray silently, rocking back and forth.

----------


## lostsole31

With St. Dorn as the last man out, shutting the upstairs door to the rank mess on the other side, the party removes downstairs and gathers with/near Brother Jaume, cautiously gathering him into the dining room and shutting the door so as not to provide unnecessary healing for the prisoners.

Winter's first expression of positive energy ... again, which she does without showing Pharasma's symbol ... fully heals Flair. Two more bursts, and Brother Jaume has a very light wound. Vilma is now healed as well as her body can be, given the blood drain she suffered.

With a different spell, Winter is able to restore Vilma's overall blood supply, and therefore putting her at peak vitality.

Winter says, *"I have plenty of clerical special powers available, but my clerical magic is depleted. I am more prepared with bardic magic now than a Pharasmin priest if we should go again after a break, including the ability to heal light wounds.  How is everyone else?"*

St. Dorn answers, *"I've used a few simpler prayers, though a few simple prayers are much of what I have outside of special abilities granted me. But Torag so empowered me against that dread creature that I do not think he will answer my plea should I need to smite more evil. I would be willing to go again after a break, to break Evil's hold over this fane, but I cannot speak for anyone else."*

Brother Jaume, Flair, and Vilma, what are your inputs as to what you have available and if you'd go again today or not?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume gives Winter a grateful squeeze in response to the healing but just shakes his head and holds his throat. In response to the query he doesnt respond.  He sits back down in the main hall against the wall to pray.

----------


## silphael

Vilma smiles sadly.

"*I still have a solid reserve of magic granted by Milani, and if we rest it will bring back the question of how do we feed the prisoners.*"

----------


## digiman619

Flair had been busy helping the wounded as well, making sure that they were all okay. Once he had been convinced that they were fine, he was able to pause long enough to answer her question. *"I'm still in one piece. I could do more exploring today if I needed to."* he says, though the weariness in his voice is very much apparent.

----------


## lostsole31

St. Dorn talks with Kris, to let her know what has happened so far.

Let's say you take an hour break .... everyone seems like they're willing to go. Brother Jaume, do you go along?

----------


## lostsole31

Winter looks to Brother Jaume. *"Will you come with us? Touch this [left] hand if you will, touch this [right] hand if you want to stay behind."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaumes tear filled eyes bulge and his face flushes with the effort to try to communicate with winter. He makes frantic motions to try and get her to understand.

----------


## lostsole31

Winter nods her head and looks to the rest of the party. *"It's as I feared for a cognitive block, and Brother Jaume feels it. Magic, even if not a language by which to convey syntax and meaning as we understand it when it must be spoken, still uses the part of the brain that Brother Jaume cannot access. He can go with us, but his magic is suppressed until, or if, his cognitive block can be removed."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ is forlorn but touches Winters left hand as he gathers up his staff.

----------


## lostsole31

Flair, Vilma, St. Dorn, Winter, and Brother Jaume reconvene in the upstairs room that has the body of the star vampire. Note that you haven't searched the room or the door leaving.

What is the plan?

----------


## digiman619

Flair had done his best to comfort Jaume; even if he wasn't under the influence of a spirit, he was afraid for his friend and wanted to help him how he could. Once they got back upstairs, Flair inspected the room, hoping to find something that would lead to some answers.

----------


## lostsole31

The smell up here in what appears to be a sitting room is awful with the star vampire's body. 

With the party searching the room, it sppears that Lowls used the large, round table in this room to host intimate dinners, to play cards, and to stage seance sessions and other parapsychological experiments, as some of the bric-a-brac sitting around would indicate. The room is lit by candles and by a shifting, soft light emanating from the surface of the table. Upon inspection, the soft light is simply a moody-ambiance version of _continual flame_. The windows are shuttered. There's nothing more of interest or value in this room.

There is a door to the west.

What does the party do?

----------


## digiman619

Flair readies his crossbow as he looks to his teammates. Once he gets signals of readiness from everyone, he opens the door to the west.

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ continues to mouth a silent prayer as he kisses his holy symbol. He gives Flair a nod.

----------


## lostsole31

Flair opens the door to reveal a north-south corridor beyond.

----------


## digiman619

Keeping his crossbow up, Flair motions for the rest of the party to follow as he goes down the hallway.

----------


## lostsole31

As Flair steps into the hallway, there is a door immediately across from his position, but unlike the well-lit sitting room, this hallway is completely dark. Only the many lights from the party and the sitting room illuminate a small portion of where Flair stands, and it would be foolish of him to traverse south blind.

But while he is letting his eyes adjust to the point he realizes that tactic won't be enough, Flair thinks he hears something ....the scampering of tiny creatures running along the areas between the walls and the floor.

----------


## digiman619

Flair steps out of the hallway and into the room they were in previously, closing the door behind him. *"Okay, there's something skittering out there, but it's pitch black. Anyone have a torch or other light source?"*

----------


## lostsole31

St. Dorn's voice creaks from the sitting room after a sigh and a breath as he says as slowly and compassionately as he can, *"Son, step back in here. Nobody doubts your senses, your acuity, or your courage. But you are the last person here who should be going from front. Vilma? You are the most heavily armored, will you take the front? And then maybe Flair behind her since he does notice odd things ... like whatever he's hearing."*

----------


## silphael

Vilma looks around in the seance room for a small item to light up then throw in the dark room. Something relatively sturdy, to not shatter when hitting the ground.

----------


## lostsole31

Ironically, Vilma will find a candle that she casts _light_ on and then tosses it into the hallway, lighting it up for Flair.

Sure enough, 5' to the north is the wall (no window) that is the end of that extension as the outside of the manor is on the other side.

Where Vilma dropped the candle is right next to a door to the west.

The candle's _light_ shines south into the darkness another door to the west 20' down from the nearer.

Immediately to Flair's south, it seems there is a washbasin and faucet.

----------


## digiman619

Flair will nod at Dorn's words and move towards the middle of the party. He just wanted this endeavor to be over, but putting himself at risk like that wasn't going to solve anything.

----------


## lostsole31

Vilma, do you take the lead as recommended by St. Dorn?

----------


## silphael

Nodding, Vilma opens the way, her currently shining shield ready.

----------


## lostsole31

Viima steps out into the hallway, realizing as she does so that her shield is no longer shining since she had cast light on the candle. She stands next to a door to the west, and sees only a sliver more that Flair saw before.

----------


## silphael

She casts Light on her shield again, to advance with the light source.

----------


## lostsole31

And with that, the light immediately drops from the discarded candle and back onto Vilma's shield.

Vilma, deal with the door next to you, or head south down the passage?

----------


## silphael

To the other, she speaks.

"*Let's not allow them to split us through that door first.*"

And she opens the door.

----------


## lostsole31

St. Dorn moves up behind Vilma so she is not alone when she opens the door. A strong smell of vinegar hangs in the air of this simple, but well-appointed, bedroom.

----------


## digiman619

Flair follows his teammates, looking into the room, though he remains in the hallway for now.

----------


## lostsole31

As Vilma and St. Dorn turn their heads from the stench of vinegar, Flair moves to the upper corner of the hallway to peer in, and sees what seems to be a body on a bed.

----------


## digiman619

Flair looks at the form on the bed. *"I think I see someone on the bed. We should check if they're alive, dead or undead*."

----------


## lostsole31

Since there are no sounds of battle or immediate danger, Winter - from the back of the group - looks to Brother Jaume and says, *"Brother, with me,"* and assuming he follows she enters the room to inspect the bodies. St. Dorn will follow behind them and go into the room as well.

The guest bedrooms of Iris Hill are well furnished and reasonably tidy, though they suffer the same general state of neglect as the rest of the manor. In addition to the two beds, writing desk, and cabinets, the room holds a wooden vat of vinegar. A woman's body that has been decapitated lies on the southern bed. The lower body of what a quick check will reveal was a man is likewise laid out on the other bed. The room looks like the scene of a pair of gruesome murders.

After a brief check of both corpses, assisted by Brother Jaume, Winter looks back to Vilma, *"Fine if you and Flair want to check, but there doesn't appear to be any animating force here. These are inanimate body parts. Just a minute, though ..."*

Winter and Brother continue to check over the gore, and then Winter, having been given some good charades-insight (yes/no style) from the friar looks to the group semi-assembled in the room. *"The bodies appear to be separated parts of two undead that are not present. But the bodies as they are are not undead ... only the portion that separated. They aren't here, and I don't know where they are, but I think this vinegar is somehow related to preservation."*

----------


## silphael

Still at the entrance, Vilma jauges the length of both sides of the corridor.

"*So some flying head undead ? I suppose it doesn't advance by rolling on the ground, right ?*"

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume pantomimes something to Flair although all can see him. Whether successful or not, he shuffles over to the cabinet to check that out.

----------


## lostsole31

In regards to Brother Jaume's pantomime, this one has Winter stymied at first, and even everyone tries to get in on this like a bad game of charades, but anything that tries to "codify" his actions (i.e. number of syllables, "sounds like," etc.) is functionally "language" and the cleric can't even aid there. Finally, with some incorrect but intuitive spit-balling by Vilma, St. Dorn offers, *"There's a head that's ... slightly open? No wait, a head that's ajar? A HEAD IN A JAR!"*

And Brother Jaume points to his nose with one hand and points to her with the other excitedly. 

The party begins to search the room. As evidence that Count Lowls used these rooms to accommodate the PC during his dream experiments, one of the bedside tables holds four empty glass phials and a notebook penned by Lowls. The notebook contains the names of Lowlss test subjects, as well as a lengthy series of notes about his suspicion that Ulver Zandalus was the key to discovering Neruzavin, the lost city in Casmaron that holds three Star Stelae similar to those in Thrushmoor. The last entries in the notebook detail the PCs, identified by name and accurate data about race, gender, height, and weight, all of which the count referred to when administering the exact dose of a special sleeping drug (which the empty phials once contained), provided by someone named Miacknian Mun.

The headless woman is clad in a delicate-looking blue robe with tiny embossed runes across it's entire surface that registers as magic ... and a chain shirt. The cabinet nearest to that corpse holds a variety of things.
Vilma and Brother Jaume detect the magical aura, but it is strong and they can't "read" the aura.Normal chain shirtScrolls: _sepia snake sigil_ (x2); _see invisibility_Composite shortbow [+3 STR] w/ (20) arrowsShort Sword(165) gold

So, with Brother Jaume's proffered comment ... the evidence that covers everyone there (except Winter) ... and what seems to be a murdered woman that wasn't robbed (but might be some type of headless undead?) .... what does the party do?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume will gather the scrolls and stuffs them in his belt. He makes a gesture to the others and then waits.

----------


## lostsole31

St. Dorn says to the group, *"Brother Jaume thinks we should take everything."*

----------


## silphael

Vilma nods from the entrance.

"*I agree, we take everything.*"

----------


## lostsole31

Okay, the group has gathered up everything. Now what?

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ nudges Vilma out into the hallway.

----------


## lostsole31

Flair lingers, looking over the notes, and sees the following names called out:
Dorn Krolaeg BlackminerJaume Pau BrodeurMaeni LliorednKrisztina Boyka MarqueringGherardo Flaviano PavesiJens Ronnie Turnbull

Flairs knows he experienced others, but no matter how hard he tries, he has only vague flashes of others, but nothing fixed .... not even enough of a memory to describe someone not on this list to another, and definitely not their names. If he asks any of the others, everyone else here likewise has the same issue ... fleeting images of others not listed, but not enough to verbalize a description, and definitely not enough to remember names.

----------


## silphael

Vilma slowly advances down the corridor.

----------


## lostsole31

The rest of the party continues south along the corridor behind Vilma as well. Vilma gets to the next door to the west, which is directly across the hall from the window to the east overlooking the entrance to the manor.

Now what?

----------


## silphael

She points at the door.

"*Ready ?*"

----------


## lostsole31

St. Dorn looks to Flair, *"Check the door clear from the north side, I'll be on the south to back up Vilma, and when you give the safety-go, whe'll breech. Sound good?"*

----------


## digiman619

Flair frowns as he looks on the list. Logically, there was no reason that he shouldn't be able to remember the others. He remembered there being at least two iterations of Briarstone, he remembered losing his crossbow when he dropped it and shifted before he could pick it up. He remembered the fight against the Tatterman and the ritual to pull the asylum out of the Dimension of Dreams. But nothing about the people he fought with except the group at the end. He's pretty sure that some of them died, but he can't recall any of the specifics anymore, and that bothered him. Were they only possible versions and not real people? If do, did that mean that they never could have actually succeeded to get out of the Asylum, as they never really existed? Or were all of them equally possible and their victory 'locked' Flair and his teammates in as the 'real' people? Did they create the universe, or had it molded its history for them? Did that imply that the other iteration failed, or that they succeed and went on to live in their own timeline, creating/molding another universe that was only briefly parallel to ours via the Dimension of Dreams?

Dorn's words shook Flair from his solipsism as he focused on the task at hand. He nodded and moved into position, promising himself to think deeper on the topic when he had the opportunity.

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ grips his staff and waits for the door to open.

----------


## lostsole31

Vilma opens the door. This is another bedroom appointed in the same  style as the previous .... sans a vat of vinegar and gruesome corpses.

Everyone, it definitely sounds like not-that-stealthy folk hiding in the room.

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T27:* There's the sound of a woman casting from the north side of the door, just inside the room!

*R1T23:* Winter responds by casting a spell of her own on herself. She then moves to the south of the hallway, by St. Dorn. Meanwhile, a little trickle of blood comes down her nose, but that's it.

*R1T21:* A man's voice is heard casting a spell from the south side of the door, just inside the room!

*R1T21:* Brother Jaume, what do you do? The door just opened is adjacent-west of Vilma.

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ will delay until the way is cleared.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Brother Jaume delays ...

*R1T18:*  St. Dorn casts a spell, giving a litany against the wages of sloth, at  the one enemy he can see (to the north). He then moves past Vilma and  into the room. The northern enemy doesn't attack, but the southern does  as a rapier can be seen striking out to catch against the saint's  studded leather briefly. He then jukes south out of view of Vilma but  calls out, *"Vilma, step in five feet so we can flank the man to the south! You'll also be flanked, but you have armor. Focus attacks to south."*

*R1T7:* Flair, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, northern enemy in the hole, Brother Jaume delaying...

----------


## digiman619

Flair can't get a good view on anything in the room, so he waits until Vilma moves in so he can get into a better position.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Delay until after Vilma moves.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* Flair can't get a good view on anything in the room, so he waits until Vilma moves in so he can get into a better position.

*R1T6:* Vilma, what do you do?

Blue on deck, Winter in the hole, Brother Jaume/ Flair delaying ...

----------


## silphael

Vilma steps in, calls Mitani for help, then attempts to bash some skulls.

"*Don't be too slow then !*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5 foot step W, then using my remaining judgement for destruction (+2 damage), and standard attack on the southern one, with Risky Strike.

*Attack* - (1d20+8)[*13*] Potential +2 from flanking
*Damage* - (1d8+9)[*15*] +2 from Destruction judgement

Then I'll use my immediate action on the first attack that's flanking me, for Split Second Defense, making it not flanking me.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T6:* Vilma steps in, calls Mltani for help, then attempts to bash some skulls, but completely misses. She calls out, "*Don't be too slow, then!*" 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T27:*  Blue, a robed woman to the north that is standing atop a low table  (high ground advantage, but not enough to put her at 5' elevation),  attacks Vilma with her rapier but at the last second Vilma's insight  helps her as she ducks back enough for the rapier to scrape lightly  against her armor.

*R2T23:* Winter moves in and,  while being no acrobat, yet manages to tumble quickly enough to foil any  attacks for her movement. On the downside, she tries concentrating on  and effect and apparently fails as nothing happens.

*R2T21:* The man to the south (Red), attacks Vilma from flanking, but hers is a steel shell of forged protection.

*R2T18:* St. Dorn gives a single strike that hits the man in his lower right arm for *10*. *"Flair, Brother Jaume, fill in!"*

*R2T6:* Vilma, what do you do?

Brother Jaume/ Flair delaying, Blue on deck, Winter in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ grips his staff and moves south in the hallway until adjacent to the door and Vilma. Grimacing at the prospect of moving through a space flanked by two opponents, the intrepid Moneric moves in, following Dorns saintly direction. He steps into Vilmas space and then immediately to the SW putting him next to the male combatant. If able, BJ will attempt to disarm the man with a powerful flick of his staff or if the man is fighting unarmed, swing a NL punch at his head. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA: move S in the hallway until adjacent to the open door and Vilma. He then moves one square West into Vilmas square and then five feet to the SW, ending his movement. 
SA:try to disarm red opponent. If unarmed, he will strike him with a NL punch strike. 
*to disarm* - (1d20+10)[*29*] reduce score by two since powerful maneuvers doesnt include disarm.
*to hit* - (1d20+8)[*11*]
*to damage* - (1d8+5)[*6*]

----------


## digiman619

Flair growled in frustration. *"Winter, I'm gonna shuffle us; get ready"* He then used the power of Obhai to move them around the room, stepping out of danger range once he arrives.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

SA: Use Ethereal Jaunt to move myself and Winter (I can move a number of targets equal to my binder level, and 10 feet from our starting squares. I move one square southwest and one square west (ending where Winter was) and Winter moves one square southwest and one south (ending up on the 'bed').
5 foot step west.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* BJ grips his staff and moves south in the hallway until adjacent to the  door and Vilma. Grimacing at the prospect of moving through a space  flanked by two opponents, the intrepid Moneric moves in, following  Dorns saintly direction. Blue completely misses him, but Red stabs Brother Jaume in the buttocks as he goes by for *6*.  Brother Jaume then moves out of that dangerous point and southwest to  threaten the man. He then disarms the man with a powerful flick of his  staff, knocking the rapier to the ground.

*R2T16:* Flair growled in frustration as he steps into the doorway to be able to see the porting destinations. *"Winter, I'm gonna shuffle us; get ready."* He then used the power of Obhai to move them around the room, stepping out of danger range once he arrives.

*R2T6:* Vilma, what do you do?

Blue on deck, Winter in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Now flanked, Vilma keeps hacking at Red, still standing between both cultists to keep them also in a disadvantageous position.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attack with Risky Strike on Red.

*Attack* - (1d20+8)[*19*] flanking not counted.

*Damage* - (1d8+9)[*11*] +2 from destruction judgement not counted.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T6:* Now flanked, Vilma keeps hacking at Red, still  standing between both cultists to keep them also in a disadvantageous  position. Her morningstar punctures and bludgeons Red's inner right  elbow for *13* as he gives a yell of pain.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T27:* Blue does a terrible fakeout attempt on Vilma and then clearly misses.

*R2T23:*  Winter backs up against the far while taking out her dagger. She begins  another stirring dramatic monologue from a Pharasmin passion play.

*R2T21:* Disarmed of his rapier, Red draws his dagger and thrusts against Vilma's armor, but then steps out of being flanked.

*R2T18:* St. Dorn fills right into the spot vacated by Red. He concentrates and casts a spell on Brother Jaume ...

*R2T17:* Brother Jaume, St. Dorn just gave you a _guidance_. You know he gets annoyed if you hoard it "just in case." What do you do?

Flair on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume focuses his wrath on the cultist to the South with a flurry of strikes with his quarterstaff. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


attack red cultist 
FAA, Risky Strike, Flurry with a NL punch with stunning fist and then quarterstaff, spend a point of Ki for extra attack.
First attack use guidance.
*to hit* - (1d20+7)[*23*] 
*to dam* - (1d8+9)[*16*]
regular damage
*to hit2* - (1d20+6)[*7*]
*to dam2* - (1d6+12)[*15*]
*to hit3* - (1d20+6)[*12*]
*to dam3* - (1d6+12)[*14*]

----------


## digiman619

Flair takes a step back and loads his crossbows before firing it again at Blue
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5 foot step east
MA:Reload crossbow
SA: Fire at blue (1d20+4)[*13*] (1d8)[*4*]
If the number on the attack die is between 8 and 14 (for a result of 12-18), roll inspiration (1d6)[*3*]
So a total of 16 to attack

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Brother Jaume focuses his wrath on the cultist  to the South with a flurry of strikes. He punches him in a nerve cluster  in the bicep as it meets the elbow for *17*. The man is  overcome with pain, dropping his dagger, and holding his left hand over  where he was struck. That very human reaction stops the monk's second  attack cold, even having him pause with a bit of vulnerability longer  than necessary before he recovers himself, uses some of his life  essence, and his staff strikes against the man's chain shirt.

*R2T16:* Flair takes a step back and loads his crossbows before firing it again at Blue, but the bolt barely scrapes across her armor.

*R2T6:* Vilma, what do you do?

Blue on deck, Winter in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Now that Red is away, Vilma turns toward Blue, still attempting to pummel the cultist to the ground.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attack with Risky Strike on Blue.

*Attack* - (1d20+8)[*28*]

*Damage* - (1d8+9)[*10*] +2 from Destruction not counted.

----------


## silphael

*Spoiler: Crit rolls*
Show

(2d6)[*9*]
(1d20)[*14*]Not sure if the second is necessary.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T6:* Now that Red is away, Vilma turns toward Blue,  still attempting to pummel the cultist to the ground. Vilma's  morningstar connects solidly with her chest for *20*, briefly knocking the wind out of her. 

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T27:* Blue concentrates and casts a spell on herself for *9 healing*.

*R3T23:*  Winter maintains her monologue, and taking advantage of Red being loopy  right now, she steps up to Brother Jaume and casts a spell on him for *7 healing*, though she didn't use a holy symbol for this healing spell.

*R3T21:* Red is stunned ...

*R3T18:* St. Dorn swings hard at Red, but Red's erratic, swaying movements while stunned confuses the living saint.

*R3T17:* Red recovers from being stunned. Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume twirls his quarterstaff around and slams into the Southern cultist. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


FAA: Risky strike, flurry of blows with staff attacking red cultist ]
*to hit1* - (1d20+6)[*16*]
*to hit1* - (1d6+12)[*15*]
*to hit2* - (1d20+6)[*26*]
*to hit2* - (1d6+12)[*15*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* Brother Jaume twirls his quarterstaff around and  slams into the Southern cultist. The first attack barely clinks along  his chain shirt, but the second is a perfect billiards-type thrust to  the cheset for *19* that is accompanied by a loud crack of the man's sternum as he falls.

*R3T16:* Flair, what do you do? Your crossbow is unloaded.

Vilma on deck, Blue in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Flair pauses as he brings all of his analytical powers to bear on Blue. In the hubbub he hadn't been able to get a good look at his foes and if there was going to be an easier way than just smacking them, he'd have to find it himself.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

SA: Check-Up on Red (Heal check vs. DC 10 + 1/2 target's HD + their CON). Note that binding Urbo gives Flair a bonus on Heal checks.
MA: Knowledge check against these baddies.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* Flair pauses as he brings all of his analytical powers to bear on Blue.  In the hubbub he hadn't been able to get a good look at his foes and if  there was going to be an easier way than just smacking them, he'd have  to find it himself. 

*R3T6:* Vilma, what do you do?

Blue on deck, Winter in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

As the other cultist falls, Vilma keeps attempting to take down Blue.

"*Last one, let's go !*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Swift action to switch judgement to Justice for +1 to attack. Standard action to attack with Risky Strike.
*Attack* - (1d20+8)[*16*]+1 from judgement
*Damage* - (1d8+9)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T6:* As the other cultist falls, Vilma keeps  attempting to take down Blue, but Blue deflects the morningstar as Vilma  exhorts the others, "*Last one, let's go!*" 

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T27:* *"Hastur will strike at you through me!"* Blue shrieks while letting loose with a nega-blast. Winter is completely unaffected. Brother Jaume, St. Dorn, & Flair take *3 NE*. Vilma takes *6 NE*.

*R4T23:* Winter continues her dramatic oration as she backs up against the outer wall. She casts a spell directed at the cultist. *"We don't need to hear any more of your accursed mutterings, you nutter."*

*R4T18:*  St. Dorn fishhooks around, jumps up on the bed and then off it to come  at the woman from the side of the desk. He swings at her legs, but she  jumps over the attack.

*R4T17:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume turns, takes a step North and unleashes a flurry of attacks at the remaining cultist; His face is calm as his fists fly.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


Free: five ft step North 
FAA: Risky strike, flurry of blows, NL all attacks, first punch :stunning fist 
*To hit1* - (1d20+7)[*23*]
*to dam1* - (1d8+9)[*12*]
*To hit2* - (1d20+7)[*17*]
*to dam2* - (1d8+9)[*17*]
spend ki point for additional attack 
*To hit3* - (1d20+7)[*14*]
*to dam3* - (1d8+9)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17:* Brother Jaume turns, takes a step North and unleashes a flurry of  attacks at the remaining cultist; His face is calm as his fists fly. His first strike is in her babymaker for *13 NL*.  Her body doubles in on itself as she drops her rapier in pain. That  opens up success for Brother Jaume's next fist which nails her right in  the boob for *18 NL*. Calling on his ki, he tries to  finish her off but this time her armor saves her from being dropped  outright. For his part, Brother Jaume huffs from the effort of having  spent the last of his ki.

*R4T16:* Flair, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, Blue in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Flair pauses for a moment. Right this second, there's not a whole lot he can do to help, and the only remaining belligerent is literally backed into a corner. So instead he calmly walks over to the dropped rapier and picks it up, his still-empty crossbow in his dominant hand.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

MA to walk to the rapier and MA to pick it up. I'm not gonna do much with it (I think I'd be taking TWF penalties if I tried, frankly), but at least it's out of harm's way.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T16:* Flair pauses for a moment. Right this second,  there's not a whole lot he  can do to help, and the only remaining belligerent is literally backed  into a corner. So instead he calmly walks over to the dropped rapier  (from Red, because he can't in and reach Blue's which dropped in her  square - on the table) and  picks it up, his still-empty crossbow in his dominant hand. 

*R4T6:* Vilma, what do you do?

Blue on deck, Winter in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Decided to end it now, Vilma swings her morningstar again toward Blue.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard action to attack with Risky Strike.

*Attack* - (1d20+8)[*10*]+1 from Justice judgement
*Damage* - (1d8+9)[*16*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T6:* Deciding to end it now .... again, Vilma swings  her morningstar again toward Blue, but completely misses. Vilma was used  to the woman's agile dance-like maneuvers, and her stunned sway throws  Vilma off.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T27:* Blue is stunned ...

*R5T23:* Winter continues her dramatic monologue, unable to do much else at this time.

*R5T18:* St. Dorn suffers from the same issues as Vilma, though he is more savvy. *"It seems that she has a field up to deflect those of virtue."*

*R5T17:* Blue recovers from being stunned. Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Flair dropped his empty crossbow and idly flicked his thumb across the rapier's edge *"You know"*, he said, addressing the remaining opponent,* "if you just surrender, we could avoid all this unpleasantness"*
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Do a Diplomacy check to try and convince them to surrender. I'm 98% certain this won't, but as I said previously, I've got nothing else to add at the moment.

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ twirls the heavy oaken shaft and launches a flurry of accurate strikes at the cultist. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


FAA, flurry of blows 
*to hit1* - (1d20+8)[*26*]
*to dam1* - (1d6+6)[*12*]
*to hit2* - (1d20+8)[*25*]
*to dam2* - (1d6+6)[*8*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T17:* BJ twirls the heavy oaken shaft and launches a  flurry of accurate strikes at the cultist. The first strike hits her in  her unprotected right hand for *13*. As she begins to fall foward, the monk's staff hits her straight across the chest to knock her into the wall for *8*. The blow having kept her flopped on the table like a discarded doll.

*R5T16:* Flair dropped his empty crossbow and idly flicked his thumb across the rapier's edge. *"You know"*, he said, addressing the unconscious woman,* "if you just surrender, we could avoid all this unpleasantness."*

It appears that his diplomacy worked, for she has surrendered consciousness!

*Combat Ends ...*

----------


## digiman619

Flair looks up to see the cultist slump to the floor before shrugging. *"Or that works too, I guess."* He then leaned the rapier against the wall before retrieving and reloading his crossbow. Once that's done, he'll attempt to check on the vitals of the cultists, suggesting that they gather any who still live back with the others.

----------


## lostsole31

*"At this point,"* says St. Dorn, *"we're down to using bedding - of which there is plenty - to use as hog-tie material."*

And with removing weapons, unholy symbols, spell component pouches and any other handle-able gear, St. Dorn (and any else who wish to help) begins tying up the unconscious cultist (she is KO'd, not dead).

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ will help Dorn tie up both cultists in silence.

----------


## lostsole31

St. Dorn stops Brother Jaume. *"He is dead, we don't need to tie him up. It seems his heart went into sever myocardial infarction from which he did not recover when you hit him with your staff. It's okay, brother, you defended yourself against evil. Feel the weight of the loss of life, but don't let it mire you in guilt when you gave righteous action."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ nods to Dorn sadly. He heads over to examine/search the room.

----------


## lostsole31

The group searches the room, and they find a small stash in the drawer in the nightstand. The drawer contains a pouch with the following:
360 gpThree objects yet to ID, but radiate magic: a pearl, a vial with a viscous fluid, and a simple-looking stone.

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ will help the others collect the items and then hoist the unconscious cultist on his shoulder to carry down stairs. He heads back the way they came.

----------


## lostsole31

As Brother Jaume gets to the area of the basin just  outside the sitting room, with the rest of the party following, scores of rats come zipping out of various  little holes and cracks and crevices in the walls and baseboards to  swarm over Brother Jaume (and his precious cargo), and St. Dorn.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T21:* Flair, what do you do? Your loaded crossbow is in hand.

----------


## digiman619

Flair swears in Infernal as he runs past the rats. *"It's a swarm! Use bludgeoning weapons and area effects if you can and spread apart as much as possible!"* And in spite of his own warning, he fires his crossbow at it, hoping to do some damage despite it going against its harder defenses.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

MA: Move 30 feet north. 
SA: Fire at the Swarm using risky strike. (1d20+3)[*9*] (1d8+2)[*9*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Flair swears in Infernal as he runs past the  rats, though the end of the hall is 10' shorter than expected (20' from  original). *"It's a swarm! Use bludgeoning weapons and area effects if you can and spread apart as much as possible!"*  And in spite of his own warning, he fires his crossbow at it, hoping to  do some damage despite it going against its harder defenses, but his unfocused shot just hits wall.

*R1T17:* Brother Jaume,  you are currently in moderate encumbrance as you carry the unconscious  cultist woman, and there are rats all about. An arm/hand is needed to  steady the woman, so you can't use your quarterstaff while you hold her.  What do you do?

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ will grit his teeth and make a run for it. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


double move
MA: 15 to the East, 5 ft NE, 5 ft N, 5 ft West
SA: Move 5 ft West, down the stairs (?), 5ft East into dining room, 5 ft South, 10 ft. West, and 5 ft South if any left.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Brother Jaume grits his teeth and makes a run for it, getting downstairs (off map and out of initiative).

*R1T12:* Vilma, what do you do?

----------


## silphael

Vilma walks closer to the swarm, before starting the rats' extermination task.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action to move (1N, 1NE (or 2N 1E, which is still a move I can make)), then standard action to attack with Risky Strike.

*Attack* - (1d20+8)[*13*]
*Damage* - (1d8+11)[*12*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Vilma walks closer to the swarm, before starting  the rats' extermination task. She finds that she can't turn the corner  because there is a basin there, so has to continue past and into the  midst of the rats before dropping her morningstar, but really only  killing a single rat on a weapon spike.

*R1T11:* St. Dorn steps out of the mass of rats and just north of the doorway to the sitting room and starts smashing with his hammer for *11* to the swarm.

*R1T9:* Winter uses her rarely-used claws as a changeling to tear into the rats, doing *4*.

*R1T8:* The rats surge forward, but the AOOs attempted against them all fail. They then begin to nibble on all three heroes: Flair (*1*), Dorn (nothing), Vilma (*3*). It's creepy, but none of the heroes are freaked out.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T21:* Flair, unloaded crossbow in hand, but not the best weapon as you are in the midst of rats. What do you do?

Vilma on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ....

----------


## digiman619

Flair stomped on the swarming pile of rats before moving south; spreading out as far as possible was key to keep the swarm from overwhelming them.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

SA: Risky Strike melee attack the swarm (1d20+3)[*10*] (1d6+2)[*3*]
MA: Move south as much as possible; make the swarm have to pick a group of targets instead of getting all of us.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Flair tries to stomp on the swarming pile of  rats before moving south, but ends up just kicking them off his legs. He  then bolts to the south.

*R2T12:* Vilma, what do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Winter in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Still more or less trapped in the middle of the rats, Vilma keeps trying to squish them.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard attack with Risky Strike.

*Attack* - (1d20+8)[*28*]
*Damage* - (1d8+11)[*12*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12:* Still more or less trapped in the middle of the  rats, Vilma keeps trying to squish them. Her big, spiky weapons smashes  down, squashing enough rats that the remainder scatter! 

*Combat Ends!*

Now what?

----------


## digiman619

Flair nods as Vilma in appreciation to her martial skill. *"Brava."* He will then turn to the rest of the party. *"Once we drop off our new friend here, everyone who got bit by those things should get the wounds cleaned out; rodents like this might be carrying all sorts of infection that we don't want to catch."*
*Spoiler: Translation*
Show

 Remember, Italian has grammatical gender, so it's "Bravo" with the correct feminine variation

----------


## lostsole31

"Our new friend here" is no longer here, with Brother Jaume having GTFO'd as soon as the rats had shown.

----------


## digiman619

Flair realized that he was pointing to someone not currently there (he'd not yet finished his turn when he started), so he simply shrugged and went downstairs to catch up.

----------


## lostsole31

St. Dorn looks to Vilma as he uses the basin and sink right there on the second-floor hallway. *"Yech. Rat guts."*

Winter stands by to make sure St. Dorn doesn't wash rat guts off his warhammer alone.

Vilma, what do you do? Do you wait here for St. Dorn to finish. In fact, do you also wash off your rat-gutted morningstar?

----------


## silphael

Slowly nodding at Flair's initial remark, Vilma then joins the rat guts removing team.

----------


## lostsole31

Vilma, roll a Fort save ...

----------


## silphael

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Let's roll then !
*Fortitude* - (1d20+5)[*24*]

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...*

*S21:* Vilma feels a sharp pain under her right shoulder, in the armpit where her armor is vulnerable, taking *29 + 1 poison* *+ 5 bleed*.

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T22:* Vilma, roll a Fort save vs. poison. You take *5 bleed*.  You can barely stand. Right next to you is a blond woman. You don't  know where she came from, and she is holding a dagger with your blood on  it, blood that flows freely from the artery in your armpit. What do you  do?

----------


## silphael

Feeling her blood splattering around, Vilma steps aside, closer to her allies, and quickly heals herself, before putting her shield back on her arm.

"*Some cultist rogue, right there !*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5 foot step north, then standard action to cast cure light wounds on myself, then move action to recover my shield.

*Healing* - (1d8+4)[*5*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Feeling her blood splattering around, Vilma steps aside, closer to her  allies, and quickly heals herself (which stops the bleeding), before putting her shield back on her  arm. "*Some cultist rogue, right there!*" 

*R1T21:* *"Rogue?! Ha! Know that your death comes at the hands of Risi Nairgon, assassin."*  She takes a little vial out and sucks down its contents. Her pupils  become like that of a feline, she drops her dagger, and steps forward  while drawing her rapier. But instead of just stepping into combat  range, she moves forward and then hops up onto the basin, looking down  and threatening all three of the heroes.

*R1T20:*  St. Dorn tried to concentrate on something, but Risi's aggressive  maneuver threw him off. He wasn't actually intoning a spell, but it is  clear he was concentrating.  *"Winter, go tell the others what is happening."*

*R1T13:* Winter says, *"Until Vilma healed herself, her life signs were fragile. I have more healing power. You go."* She then concentrates and succeeds in her casting, touching Vilma for *6 healing*. *"I'm sorry it's not more, Vilma. But ... it's been a day."*

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:* Vilma, what do you do?

----------


## silphael

Her shield now in place, Vilma swings her not fully cleaned morningstar at the assassin.

"*Call the others, we'll need their help here !*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard action to attack, without Risky Strike. 

*Attack* - (1d20+10)[*23*]
*Damage* - (1d8+7)[*13*]

Phalanx Fighter gives me +2 sacred bonus to AC and saves currently.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* Her shield now in place, Vilma swings her not  fully cleaned morningstar at the assassin, pushing past a magical  protection to graze against her clothes, and what seems like fine mesh  link chains underneath. "*Call the others! We'll need their help here.*" 

*R2T21:*  The assassin gets a sense of the defense of the armored woman who  gathers strength from her friends. She jumps down from the basin, but  far less deftly than when she first went up. Vilma sees an opening and  swings again, but doing no better than before, but St. Dorn gets in a  lucky shot against the woman's belly for *11*. Risi lands and splatters some of the gore in the basin right in Vilma's eyes, blinding her!

*R2T20:* St. Dorn didn't really see what happened to Vilma, and he is footsteps are heard leaving quickly away.

*R2T13:* Winter casts a spell on Vilma for *5 healing*.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T22:* Vilma, you're blind! What do you do?

----------


## silphael

With her forearm, the inquisitor wipes her eyes clean of the gore, before attempting to hit the assassin again.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action to try to remove the blind condition, standard action to attack without Risky Strike.

*Attack* - (1d20+10)[*27*]
*Damage* - (1d8+7)[*13*]

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Vilma*
Show

*R3T22:* With her forearm, the inquisitor wipes her visor  clean of the gore, but some of it had actually gotten into her eyes.  She desperately attempts to hit the assassin again. She thought she made  a great attack, but in her blindness she connects with nothing. It  isn't until after her attack that she starts to see  again.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

There is no "Hollywood photo op"/ fantasy art  rendering BS in my games for people who wear armors that specify wearing  a helm. But that's not me going "ha, ha, you can't reach your eyes" because action by you doesn't remove the effect of a dirty trick without a special ability...  that's just a notice that if people want to start Hollywooding their  armor, especially to the most vulnerable part of your body, you're going  to take partial armor penalties.

*R3T21:*  Vilma's eyesight only returns just as the assassin judged it and with  some sneaky swordwork fakes out Vilma and stabs her in the joint  section, this time under her left underarm to pierce *28 (+5 bleed)*, dropping Vilma instantly from nerve damage and a punctured lung.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:* St. Dorn speeds into the northern end of the main hall. *"Come quick! Assassin! Vilma was already poorly off, and I don't know if she held out or not!"*

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T23:* Brother Jaume,  you had since had time to deposit your unconscious prisoner, and your  staff is in your hand. Do you double move upstairs as quickly as  possible?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Face frowning in concern, BJ hustles back upstairs. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


double move back upstairs.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T23:* Face frowning in concern, BJ hustles back upstairs, getting to just above the bottom stairs from the kitchen.

*R4T21:* Risi picks up and puts away her dagger.

*R4T20:* St. Dorn double moves out, knowing Brother Jaume needs the light, and bypasses Brother Jaume by 10' up the stairs.

*R4T13:* Winter comes around the corner and passes St. Dorn to look at him and down the stairs at Brother Jaume. *"I  channeled energy to stop her bleeding, but Vilma's down. I think the  assassin started out invisibly. I don't know if she's chasing me or  finishing off Vilma."*

*R4T7:* Flair, Kris is down here on prisoner watch, and everyone else has gone back upstairs. What do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck.....

----------


## digiman619

Flair runs back towards the stairs, cursing himself for not reloading it earlier. Clumsily getting the bolt into place, he continues his charge upward to defend his teammate.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mechanically, what will happen is Flair will spend a move action to get to the stairs, drawing his crossbow as part of that action. He will then spend a second move action standing completely still and reloading it.
I'd rather this be described as trying to reload while moving (and the split focus slowing him down), if at all possible, though

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T7:* Flair runs back towards the stairs, cursing himself for not reloading it  earlier. Clumsily getting the bolt into place, he continues his charge  upward to defend his teammate.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T23:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume nods to winter and rushes past Dorn through the Starfish vampire room and into the hallway.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA: complete going up the stairs onto the second level(10 ft of movement). Turn East an go 15 ft. Turn South and go 15ft. (End first move action).
2nd move action: Turn West and Move 15 ft. Into the hallway. Assess what is happening. If the assassin is still there, move to threaten her square if possible.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T23:* Brother Jaume nods to winter and rushes past  Dorn through the Starfish vampire room and into the hallway. Because of  going up the stairs and Vilma's prone body, he didn't quite have enough  to get adjacent to the blond woman, but he sees her now, a rapier and  dagger in her hands. She puts the dagger away, and with a clean  movement, takes a little tiny pouch out of her belt and wipes the tip of  her rapier with some icky-looking fluid. Then she looks at Brother  Jaume and smiles.

*R5T20-13:* St. Dorn and Winter hustle in right next to Brother Jaume. St. Dorn says, *"It won't do for us to engage her singly in the hallway. That's what she wants from us."*

The blond assassin smiles and nods to St. Dorn in amused consent.

*R5T7:* Flair, loaded crossbow in hand. What do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Risi Nairgon in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Flair continues to swear as he gets into position.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Double move to get into position, though I intend to stay at least 20 feet away if possible.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T7:* Flair continues to swear as he gets into position. He is still on the stairs by the time he is done a hustle.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T23:* Brother Jaume,  what do you do? It should be noted that the light is coming from St.  Dorn's warhammer, as the light that was on your quarterstaff hasn't been  there in a little bit.

Risi on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ drops his staff and grabs Vilmas body and drags it to the space behind Dorn. He will maintain his starting position or return to it.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T23:* BJ drops his staff and grabs Vilmas body and  drags it into his own space, the farthest he can go as her body, armor,  and gear is much heavier than Brother Jaume can easily handle. 

*R6T21:* The woman steps up to Brother Jaume and double-finger pokes at Brother Jaume, but St. Dorn briefly steps in the way and gets blinded instead! Though blind, he smiles beatifically.

*R6T20:* Having heroically allowed himself to be blinded, he concentrates on something carefully. but maintains his position.

*R6T13:* Winter heaves and drags Vilma into the corner.

*R6T7:* Flair, what do you do? Remember that going up stairs is double movement. It's also dark now where you are, so that doubles movement again.

Brother Jaume on deck, Risi in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Flair continues his trek to aid his trouble prone friends, doing his best to not trip in the darkness.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Pretty much the same as last turn; move as much as I can safely. If after one move action I have eyes on the target, I will shoot it with my crossbow. If not, double move; making sure to stop no closer than 20 feet from the assassin

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T7:* Flair continues his trek to aid his trouble prone  friends, doing his best to not trip in the darkness. You don't get very  far as getting up the stairs in the dark is difficult, but by the end  you are looking down the stairwell hallway into the sitting room where a  few candles are burning.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T23:* Brother Jaume,  quarterstaff is dropped. St. Dorn has been blinded, though likely only  temporarily. Vilma has been dragged out of the way. What do you do?

Risi on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume glares at the assassin and attempts to grab her with his meaty hands. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


SA: attempt a grapple
(1d20+8)[*19*]    +2 unarmed combatant, +1 Dedicated Defender trait
MA: none

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T23:* Brother Jaume glares at the assassin and  attempts to grab her with his meaty hands. It isn't a complete failure  as he tussles with her, but she manages to evade his grasp.

*R7T21:*  She seems confused as she is poised to attack the vulnerable and blind  older man, but she resets and focuses on Brother Jaume instead. She  gives him a painful poke to his left upper arm for *18 + 1 poison* *+ pain effect*.*Spoiler: Brother  Jaume*
Show

Though technically you do not have the staggered condition, the  effect is the same as you will only be able to use a MA or a SA on your  next round.
She then steps back a little.

*R7T20:* St. Dorn asks, *"Did she try to attack me? or, did it look like she wanted to, but didn't?"*

Winter answers, *"Yes."*

*"Good,"* says St. Dorn. *"She still there?"*

*"No."*

St. Dorn just steps into the area once held by the assassin.

*R7T13:* *"Sanctuary?"* asks Winter.

*"Yup ... grace."*

*"I didn't see you cast. Probably the best use of that I've seen,"* Winter continues, and then shouts, *"Flair! We're in the hallway if you hear us! Vilma still down, St. Dorn is blinded."*

Winter, who never let go of Vilma, continues to move and drag her.

*R7T7:* Flair, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Risi in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Flair rushes to the aid of his teammates, hoping that he won't be too late to help.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Third verse, same as the first. Move up. If a single move action is enough to get him within 30 feet of his obviously wounded allies, he'll channel positive energy. Otherwise, he'll take a second move action, getting closer (but not within 20 feet of a visible enemy).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T7:* Flair rushes to the aid of his teammates, hoping  that he won't be too late to help. Flair turns the corner and only has  to move a total of 15' before he sees all party members, all within 30',  not including the bad guy. Winter is in the middle of slowing dragging  Vilma towards the sitting room. Flair lets loose with a healing burst of  *8* to those that need it, fully healing himself and St. Dorn, and bringing Vilma to consciousness.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T23:* Brother Jaume, you know that St. Dorn's _sanctuary_  will only keep the assassin at bay if she doesn't try to tumble past  him, but otherwise offers a breath of peace for a second. Vilma just  awoke, though is still prone, and her morningstar is under St. Dorn's  feet (and glowing). What do you do? Remember, your pain is such that you may only take a SA or MA this round.

In addition, roll a Fort save vs. poison!

Vilma on deck, Risi in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Grimacing with the pain, the stout moneric attempts to hop up onto the table in the hallway; hopefully bringing attacks to bear on their assailant and depriving her of the height advantage.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


SA: attempt an athletics check to hop onto the table to the SE.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T23:* Grimacing with the pain, the stout moneric hops  up onto the  basin counter in the hallway; hopefully bringing attacks to  bear on their  assailant and depriving her of the height advantage. 

*R8T22:* Vilma, you are prone.  Your shield is readied on your arm, but your morningstar lies on the  floor by St. Dorn. You are not threatened by the enemy. What do you do?

Risi on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Vilma grabs her weapon, and stands back up.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T22:* Vilma grabs her weapon and stands back up. 

*R8T21:*  Risi steps away from the annoyingly protected older man and the man she  can't possibly beat - because the latter has the high ground. In one  smooth motion she takes something from her belt and downs it, just as  St. Dorn recovers his sight.

*R8T20:* St. Dorn feels for Brother Jaume's staff to pick it up, handing it in the direction of the clonk. 

*R8T13:* Winter, like Flair, lets loose positive energy from her body without need of a holy symbol, providing upwards of *7 healing* to Brother Jaume and Vilma.

*R8T7:* Flair, you have a loaded crossbow in hand. What do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Flair moves into the hallway, his crossbow trained at the assassin, steadying himself should she make hostile action against the party.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

MA:Move 20 feet to be in the 'corner' between Dorn and Vilma.
SA: Ready an attack against the assassin if they make an attack against a member of the party.
FrA:Do the whole assessment thing.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T7:* Flair moves into the hallway, his crossbow trained at the assassin,  steadying himself should she make hostile action against the party. 

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ...

R9T23:* Brother Jaume,  what do you do? The assassin is out of reach, you are standing on a  basin counter, and St. Dorn is handing you your staff (MA to take).

Vilma on deck, Risi in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume grins fiercely and then leaps of the table and rushes towards the assassin and through her, to end his movement directly behind her. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA+ SA: overrun maneuver plus move action 
Move SW 5ft. Then 10 ft South
overrun: (1d20+8)[*11*] +2 for powerful maneuvers

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T23:* Brother Jaume grins fiercely and then leaps off  the table ... badly ... but somehow manages to keep his feet. Wildly  off-balance, his attempt to overrun the assassin merely serves to help  him prop himself up into a more steady stance.

*R9T22:* Vilma, what do you do?

Risi on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ..

----------


## silphael

Vilma takes out her mutagen, and drinks it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Well, mutagen for strength bonus, basically.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T22:* Vilma drops her morningstar so she can have a  hand free to take out her mutagen and suck it down. Her muscles swell  and distend, pressing her armor's bindings to the limit even as her mind  begins to fog over a little.

*R9T21:* Risi takes  out a hand crossbow while stepping back and aims at Brother Jaume.  Flair's shot goes off, but misses. Her shot likewise goes off at Brother  Jaume, but he swats the bolt aside.

*R9T20:* St. Dorn puts away his hammer and puts a hand on Brother Jaume for *2 healing*.

*R9T13:* Winter channels again for *8 healing* to Brother Jaume and Vilma.

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...

R10T23:* Brother Jaume, St. Dorn still has your staff. What do you do?

Vilma on deck, Flair in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume tries to overrun his adversary again now that he has better footing.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA+SA: move South 15 ft, maneuver as part of the move action: Overrun 
(1d20+8)[*16*] +2 from powerful maneuvers

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T23:* Brother Jaume tries to overrun his adversary again now that he has better footing, but she manages to hold him off.

*R10T22:* Vilma, what do you do? Your morningstar is on the ground at your feet.

Flair on deck, Risi in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Vilma grabs her weapon, and steps forward.

"*I'm not sure you can keep fighting her that way !*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action to recover my weapon, and 5 foot step S.

----------


## digiman619

Flair yells at his teammates as he reloads his crossbow. *"Moving us back!"* he shouts, once again using his teleportative ability, though this time he displaces all of his teammates. He then steps into a towards the room; better to face her there than in a narrow hallway.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

MA: Reload crossbow
SA: Use _genie jaunt_, Obhai's major power. I can move up to my binder level of people 10 feet, so here's the movements:
Winter: 1 East, 1 North
Vilma: 2 East
Dorn: 1 NE, 1 E (to Winter's previous location)
Jaume: 2 N (to Dorn's previous location)
5 foot step East (to Vilma's previous location)

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T22:* Vilma grabs her weapon. "*I'm not sure you can keep fighting her that way!*" 

*R10T21.5:* Flair yells at his teammates as he reloads his crossbow. *"Moving us back!"* he  shouts, once again using his teleportative ability, though this time he  displaces all of his teammates. He then steps into a towards the room;  better to face her there than in a narrow hallway.

*R11T21:* Risi drops her rapier, steps forward, reloads her hand crossbow, and shoots past the monk to hit Flair for *9 + 1 poison*.

*R10T20:* *"That's it, my sanctuary is done,"* says St. Dorn. He then prays for a battle spell for himself as he heads back into the hallway behind Brother Jaume. *"Your staff, sir, or I drop it."*

*R10T13:* Winter gives another burst that fully heals Brother Jaume and Flair, and gives *11 healing* to Vilma.

*End Round 10, Begin Round 11 ...

R11T23:* Brother Jaume, do you take your staff from St. Dorn or not (MA), because otherwise he says he's just going to drop it. What do you do?

Vilma on deck, Flair in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

The intrepid moneric shakes his head negative before charging towards the assassin again. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


attempt an overrun maneuver as part of a move action.
MA: move 15 feet south
SA: attempt to overrun his opponent 
(1d20+8)[*22*] plus 2 from powerful maneuvers

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T23:* The intrepid moneric shakes his head negative  before charging towards the assassin again. It is quite the tussle, and  Brother Jaume is barely thrown off.

*R11T22:* Vilma, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Risi in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Vilma gets ready for more trouble.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'll take a 5 foot step S, then ready an attack if she arrives in melee reach.

----------


## digiman619

Flair swore at the monk, as he was doing the exact opposite of what he was told. *"Tu denso cazzo di madre, fall back!"* He then, continuing to swear, moved behind the monk, as if to start to pull him back himself. He instead reached over the man's shoulder to punch the assassin, as it was a better option than accidentally shooting Jaume in the back due to his horrible positioning
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5 foot step/MA to get behind Jaume 
SA: Use my Pugnacious trait to increase my reach for one attack. If the dice is an 8-16, spend inspiration and Daring Exploit on it(1d20+4)[*22*] (1d6)[*5*] (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T22:* Vilma gets ready for more trouble. 

*R11T21.5:* Flair swears at the monk, as he was doing the exact opposite of what he was told, *"Tu denso cazzo di madre, fall back!"* 

That swear seems to come back at him with karma as the poison in the system to cause him to take *1 poison + weakened*. Continuing to swear, he moves behind the monk as if to start to  pull him back himself. Instead, he reaches over the man's shoulder to  punch the assassin, as it was a better option than accidentally shooting  Jaume in the back due to his horrible positioning. His fist bounces off of unseen magical protection.

*R11T21:*  Risi steps back to where her rapier is and reloads. She shifts her feet  when she shoots, and her own rapier underfoot causes her stance to  shoot well into the ceiling.

*R11T20:* St. Dorn  moves into the sitting room with the others while getting out his  hammer, drops Brother Jaume's staff, and gets ready to hit her with his  hammer should she come in.

*R11T13:* Winter delays ...

*End Round 11, Begin Round 12 ...

R12T23:*  Brother Jaume, St. Dorn took your staff into the next room. With his  hammer leaving, so did the light and you are in darkness. What do you  do?

Vilma on deck, Flair in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume does not move.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


delay

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T23:* Brother Jaume does not move. 

*R12T22: * Vilma, your readied action didn't occur. What do you do?

Flair on deck, Risi in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

"*Come over here !*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Vilma delays as well.

----------


## digiman619

Flair continues to swear at the stubborn monk, touching his shoulder before falling back a few feet.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Use Urbo's major granted power to give him 4 temporary HP.
MA: move to the north. I intend to channel energy to him next round, and we've had this "finessing where the edge of the channel burst" bit was before, so I'm asking for you not to "Gotcha!" me and put me so Jaume is currently just on the edge channel burst range, especially since there's nothing in the way of that maneuvering (as far as Flair is aware of, at least)
.

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ moves past Flair and into the room to the East with the rest of the party. He picks up his staff and nods to St. Dorn. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA: move North 10 ft and East 10 ft. I cannot tell where Dorn dropped the staff but if it is in Dorns square move 5 ft North and pick it up. Otherwise move to the staff directly and ready to pick up if BJ is in a legal place.
SA: pick up quarterstaff

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T22:* "*Come over here!*" shouts Vilma.

*R12T21.5:*  Flair resists the remainder of whatever poison was affecting him. He  continues to swear at the stubborn monk, touching his shoulder before  falling back a few feet to the shuttered window to the north. He doesn't  see Brother Jaume (or the assassin) anymore ... of course, he was only  lucky to touch Brother Jaume in the darkness as it was.

*R12T21:* The assassin cannot be seen by those in the hallway.

*R12T20:* St. Dorn re-readies ....

*End Round 12, Begin Round 13 ...

R13T23:* Brother Jaume moves out of the darkness and into the sitting room, picking up his staff, and nodding to St. Dorn.

*R13T21.5:* Flair, you are the last one in the dark hallway, light only just barely spilling in from your allies. What do you do?

Risi on deck, St. Dorn in the hole, Vilma/ Winter delaying ...

----------


## digiman619

Rather than leave himself as a target, Flair rushes back into the room, readying himself to strike back at the assassin should she reveal herself.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

MA to get into the room with my allies.
I don't recall at the moment if my crossbow is loaded or not. If it is, ready an action to fire at the assassin if she comes into visual range. If it isn't, reload my crossbow.

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T21.5:* Rather than leave himself as a target, Flair rushes back into the room,  readying himself to strike back at the assassin should she reveal  herself. 

*R13T21:* ...

*R13T20:* St. Dorn re-readies....

*End Round 13, Begin Round 14 ...

R14T23:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Flair on deck, Risi in the hole?, Vilma/ Winter delaying ....

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ attempts to hop onto the table to his South. Whether or not he is successful, he readies himself.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA: jump up to the south 
SA: BJ readies an attack with his fist should the assassin enter his threatened area. NL damage. No sauce.
*to hit* - (1d20+9)[*17*]
*to damage* - (1d8+5)[*9*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T23:* Brother Jaume hops onto the bureau to the south and readies himself. 

*R14T21.5:* Flair, your readied action did not go off. What do you do?

Risi on deck? St. Dorn in the hole, Vilma/ Winter delaying ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T21.5:* Flair simply resets his readied action to attack the assassin if she comes into view. 

*R14T20:* St. Dorn resets his readied action...

*End Round 14, Begin Round 15 ...

**R15T23:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, Flair in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume waits; ready to act. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


BJ will ready an action to strike the assassin is she appears.

----------


## lostsole31

And now, with everyone readied (and re-readying) and delaying ... several, several seconds pass.

Does anyone break the standoff because you're impatient, or do you maintain taut vigilance?

----------


## digiman619

Flair keeps his crossbow aimed. It wouldn't be the first time that an enemy went invisible and left him hanging for a few minutes before it was apparent that they were gone.

----------


## lostsole31

About 20 seconds go by. Flair feels both of his vestige major abilities  return. Vilma, with her shield readied, moves just out into the corridor  to block the doorway and protect her friends.  Yet another taut fifteen  seconds go by...

Flair, roll a Fort save. You are unaware  of the danger and cannot choose to respond with an ability which you must invoke, which is not the same as "not knowing what the save is  for." You cannot use your Deductive Leap for this saving throw.

----------


## digiman619

*Spoiler: Fort Save*
Show

Extra text!
(1d20+4)[*9*]

----------


## lostsole31

*Suprise Round:* There is a ruffling sort of thump behind the party.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T25:*  More movement, and sounds like someone drinking something, with the  faint tinkle of a tiny glass vial dropped and breaking on the floor. *"Now I'm ready for the lot of you,"* says the assassin's voice.

*R1T20:* Vilma  you spin to look into the sitting room. In addition to your standing  (and still gobsmacked) party members, Flair is face down on the rug.  There is a pool of blood fast spreading outwards from his head. What do  you do?

----------


## silphael

Vilma looks around, trying to find the broken glass, before advancing to try to protect who she still can.

*Spoiler*
Show

Since some glass broke, there should be shard somewhere ? Then moving 1E 1SE, and readying an attack if I get a glimpse of her presence within my threatened area. (and I still haven't recovered my morningstar)

*Attack in case* - (1d20+10)[*28*]
*Damage* - (1d4+6)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Vilma looks around, trying to find the broken  glass, and sees some just north of where Flair lays. She then advances  to try to protect who she still can. 

*R1T19:*  Winter backs into the corner after she turns and sees Flair. She doesn't  have to check his body, for a spell from Pharasma that has been running  for many minutes still tells her what she now tells you. *"Flair is dead. Not dying .... dead."*

*R1T12:*  St Dorn turns and looks at Flair and the noise, then listens to Winter.  With a grimly set jaw, he steps over to the sitting room door to the  hallway .... and shuts it. He then turns around.

*R1T8:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Vilma on deck, Winter in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Hearing the glass break and Flair fall, Brother Jaume leaps from his perch on one table to the larger central table; his bare legs and fluttering robe passing close to Vilma as he leaps past her. Landing with a thump, his muscles bunch and ripple as his form grows large. He readies to swing at the assassin should he detect her. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA:five foot jump to the East
SwA:enlarge. Expand to fill the table. 
SA: ready an action to swing staff at assassin if he detects her location. 
*to hit* - (1d20+8)[*11*]
*to dam* - (1d8+9)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* Hearing the glass break and Flair fall, Brother  Jaume tries to leap from his perch on the bureau to the larger central  table, but falls ... his bare legs and fluttering robe passing close to  Vilma as he lands prone on the ground to the south of her. Landing with a  thump (and *1 damage*), his muscles are sore as he the stands up, abashed.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

**R2T20:* Vilma, what do you do?

Winter on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Vilma moves to where the glass shards are, then keeps looking around there, especially down the stairs.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Moving 1N, 1 NE, 1N, and looking around.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Vilma moves to where the glass  shards are, and in doing so finds the assassin and goes right up to her.  *"Here!"* shouts Vilma furiously as her morningstar clobbers the assassin  in the head for *13*.

*R2T19:* Winter vaults over Flair's body and deals with the mess of the star vampire to come up next to Vilma, dagger in hand. *"You like to kill? See what the stillness of death is like for yourself!"* she  says, tears forming in her eyes as she concentrates on something. A  pale energy surrounds her open hand and she tries to touch the assassin,  but Risi is too quick for her.

*R2T12:* Just as  St. Dorn's battle spell falters on himself, he is called again to it.  St. Dorn hops up onto the table and throws a Hail, Milani! pass as he  casts a spell and then shouts. *"Stop fighting!  Everyone stop fighting so as not to break the charm ... just in case it  caught hold. Risi Nairgon, hurt no other person. I seek parley."*

*R2T8:* Brother Jaume, the boon Flair gave you before finally fades. What do you do?

Risi on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume will move up next to Winter; ready for whatever happens.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA: double move.  15 North, 15 East (costs 30 difficult terrain), 5 N, 5 NW.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:* Brother Jaume will move up next to Winter; ready for whatever happens.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T25:* *"What do you want, old man?"* Risi calls out to the man standing on the table while she is seemingly ready to cause harm. *"You  and your friends made a nuisance here, and I've been asked to  assassinate you. Maybe I let an old chowderhead like you go, and I'd be  fine with that if go you did ... from Thrushmoor, and bother no more  about this place. Just you, though. Your metal-skinned bitch here is  gonna' die for hitting me like that."*

*R3T20:* Vilma, what do you do? Do you delay, ready, or act?

Winter on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

"*You stay there for now !*"

She readies an attack in case Risi is faking her parleys.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard action to ready an attack in case Risi does anything else than talking.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:* "*You stay there for now!*" Vilma snarls as she readies an attack in case Risi is faking her parley. 

*R3T19:* Winter delays ...

*R3T12:* *"Let me put it to you another way,"* says St. Dorn. *"You  have killed one of ours. Individually, you are more capable than any  single one of us. But you have two clerics, an inquisitor, and a saint  of good gods. We have the ability to consistently heal each other at a  rate that outstrips your ability to harm. You may kill another one, or  even two of us. But in the end you will be killed, and there are those  of us who will still survive. Is your mission to kill as many as  possible before dying yourself? If so, then continue to fight. But if  not, then take your win of one dead and be gone from here with your life  intact, and the rest of us with ours."*

*R3T8:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Risi on deck, Vilma in the hole, Winter delaying ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume readies to act if the assassin attacks. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


ready an action to attack if the Assassin makes a hostile move
NL punch, no sauce
*to hit* - (1d20+9)[*27*]
*to dam* - (1d8+5)[*8*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T8:* Brother Jaume readies to act if the assassin attacks. 

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T26-25:* Risi takes a few long seconds to consider St. Dorn's words, and then says, *"Agreed! I have killed one in Hastur's name, and Melisenn will be happy for it."*

She  then withdraws - but not before Vilma attempts a clumsy attack against  her - and then down and around the end of the hallway, and you hear her  footsteps fast moving downstairs.

*R4T19:* Winter drops her effect and immediately kneels down and tends to Flair.

*R4T12:* St. Dorn says, *"I  will make sure she heads out. Vilma, just let her go. Don't attack  again or we risk losing the charm, and everyone is in peril for want of  blood."* He then heads downstairs.

*R4T8:* Brother Jaume, what do you do? The light just went away, so only wan candlelight from the various tables and bureaus is in this room, but Winter is trying to look over Flair's body in this dim light.

Vilma on deck, Risi in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume watches the assassin leave and then forlornly helps Winter with Flair.

----------


## lostsole31

Vilma, what are your intentions?

----------


## silphael

"*We might see her again. Or not. Which might be an issue, but good enough for now, I hope.*"

She doesn't seem intent to follow for now.

----------


## lostsole31

St. Dorn will come up, bringing his light with him, a minute later saying, *"She left out the pantry door, and I locked it behind her, for whatever good that will do. Watched her go across the field until from angles I lost her, but she was heading towards the gatehouse."*

With the party's help, Flair's body is actually lifted and placed on the table for ease of autopsy. After several minutes, backed up by Brother Jaume (who could only just helpfully point), Winter informs the party, *"Flair was killed in a single stab of a long, piercing weapon that increases width slightly ... in line with the assasin's rapier. The puncture struck him in the lower brain stem that influences autonomic systems - life systems, basically - and caused what is known as 'plastic paralsysis' .... basically, all electrical signals to the rest of the body instantly stop, including the contractions needed for muscular control to stand or grip. The rapier continued through several parts of the main bulk of the brain and out through his right eye ... the one that glowed. As quickly as the rapier went in, it was withdrawn.  Flair was dead before he hit the floor. He never saw the attack, and likely never even felt it, so he didn't suffer."*

*"I recommend for now,"* says St. Dorn sullenly, *"that we bring Jens' body up here to lie next to Flair until we can bury both properly. The star vampire is too big to move, so it seems that this room is going to be body-central for now."*

He then goes to Vilma, laying a hand on her for only *1 healing* and sighs.

St. Dorn looks to Brother Jaume, *"My friend, if you can understand me ... Vilma is still appreciably wounded. Can you heal her? My healing is for emergencies, and doesn't come close to what you can do. Winter already told me she was exhausted."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume just shakes his head in frustration. He grabs his head as if in dire pain and then grasps his throat with both hands. He looks to St. Dorn and Winter imploringly.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Time,"* says Winter. *"If we had the luxury, I could give you proper psychoanalysis to help you get past this block, and even help you face past trauma to overcome the cumulative effects as well."*

Jens' body is brought up and lain next to Flair's on the table upstairs, and useful items that Flair had are removed. Winter casts _gentle repose_ on Flair's body, as she had done yesternight with Jens corpse.  *"There. Now I am all out of spells for the day."*

St. Dorn goes to the SE corner of the sitting room and picks up a silver dagger and then gives it to Brother Jaume. *"It's been sitting there all day. Be careful of leaving your things around, this dagger is important to you for five benefits you otherwise don't have ... it's high quality; it's silver; it cuts; it stabs; and it's a damn useful tool."*

St. Dorn looks to the others. *"With Winter out of her magic .... me out of most of mine ... Brother Jaume using all-a his channels ... Vilma, I don't know how you're doing, but I don't think even psychologically with the loss of Flair, let alone our current resources, it would be a good idea to continue. All in favor for calling it a day, raise your hand or say, 'Aye?'"*

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ raises his hand wearily.

----------


## lostsole31

Winter raises her hand, and now everyone looks at Vilma.

----------


## silphael

She nods.

"*I still have enough resources to fight during the night if needed, but not really more than that, so yeah, we should rest.*"

----------


## lostsole31

St. Dorn respectfully verifies the sitting room's western door is shut, and the party leaves Jens and Flair and goes downstairs to the main hall where Kris is watching over the prisoners.  The job of prepping the meal for selves and prisoners is done, though that makes for a cold meal. It boggles the mind why the main room to the north is just a dining room, and nothing else around seems to be a kitchen thus far.

Once the group has helped Kris feed the prisoners and eaten what they can for themselves, the party doesn't do any interpersonal cross-training, but rather beds down, hoping that Kris' alertness and the barricades hold against any other intrusion.
*
Sunday, 8 Lamashan 4716 AR (First Quarter)
Weather: 50/ 30 F. Winds S 5 mph. Dry. Wind Chill: 45 / 25 F.*

It's chilly, but insulated, in the great hall, and it promises to be a slightly warmer day today.

Brother Jaume and Vilma, do you do anything different for your dailies? Also, do you reprepare anything that is NOT included in dailies, but is a limited resource (such as mutagen)?

----------


## silphael

Vilma prepares her mutagen.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume will take a spare cloak or blanket if one is available in his size (or robe with mystical symbols from party treasure) to keep warm as he goes outside. He will return in one hour and takes his staff with him. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


BJ will see if he can find a cloak, blanket or robe he can wear over his current clothes before heading outside to pray silently. If he fails to find anything appropriate, he will go as is.

----------


## silphael

Vilma looks up the stairs.

"*We've got stuff to finish up there anyway, and we need to make it quick now, given our remaining food.*"

----------


## lostsole31

St. Dorn nods and says, *"I agree that speed is our friend, but so is communication. I think we should inform Ms. Wrentz of our progress and the loss of another of our number."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume nods his head and points to St. Dorn.

----------


## lostsole31

Winter interrupts, *"Yes, okay ... I know you are working for the Agency as contractors, I get it. But more important than that .... Vilma, you are still wounded from yesterday. And Brother Jaume really needs me to take a day with him to try to help him get back to connecting with language. To ask that he put his life on the line, and yours by extension, when his ability to heal or support through his own faith is pretty rough. I'm sorry, but I think we need to take a day. St. Dorn and Vilma to talk with Ms. Wrentz while Vilma heals, and I to have a couple sessions today with Brother Jaume."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume appears contemplative and then nods reluctantly and points to Winter.

----------


## lostsole31

St. Dorn nods and looks to Vilma. *"Coming to see Ms. Wrentz with me?"*

----------


## silphael

She nods.

"*Let's go, even if I probably shouldn't be your first option to talk with law enforcers.*"

----------


## lostsole31

St. Dorn and Vilma head off to see Ms. Wrentz at the Sleepless Detective Agency.

----------


## lostsole31

Ms. Wrentz sits there in complete stillness and control with her teacup and saucer in hand, unmoving for at least thirty seconds, which seems like an eternity to St. Dorn and Vilma after they imparted to her their story and the report of Flair's death.

She calls in her assistant and confers quietly with her before her assistant walks out and she turns around, putting empty teacup onto saucer onto mobile tea service.

She looks at Vilma, possibly disapprovingly, it's hard to tell, but definitely with no ounce of smile or cheer. Then, she turns to St. Dorn, and notes the disheveled nature of the old man in his cassock and beaten light armor. Finally, she speaks.
*
"Thrushmoor no longer functions as a proper town. The lord's manor is a war zone with strangeness and death. Fort Hailcourse is unreliable, and should have been your primary. Many prisoners are on hand, but among your number are those who refuse to do what cannot be done when there are not enough resources and the town is - though they don't know it - on a war footing.

"I am taking over the investigation."*

----------


## silphael

"*If the town is on the edge of war, since those are prisoners, I don't see how it's making things any easier. What, you're planning to execute prisoners of war ? Anyway, if you want to join, good. Though right now investigative talent is unlikely to really make the exploration of both places any easier.*"

----------


## lostsole31

*"I've had time to think about our 'moral quandry, so I have a proposition,"* Ms. Wrentz begins. *"We don't have the facilities for proper internment, and turned over to the authorities they simply get hung. How about ... each day ... we go in and take one of the prisoners. Somberly, almost as if it is to be an interrogation-execution detail. Once we have the prisoner-of-the-day well away from Iris Hill Manor, we take them to the edge of town, give them a day of bread, and tell them to leave town under pain of death. They have a fighting chance. Without fellow prisoners, they are less likely to return to Iris Hill, and their own fear and paranoia propels them down the road. If they return, however, no more dithering. They are put to death. They were shown mercy and scoffed at it."*

----------


## silphael

She nods.

"*I was considering it as well. And from what I heard about this countryside, adding a few cannibals won't really make things worse, so yeah, let's do this.*"

----------


## lostsole31

St. Dorn nods as well, *"As good a solution as anything, Ms. Wrentz."*

He shifts in his seat while he takes a spoon to mix the honey into his tea a little more. *"Now, you say you are taking over the investigation. Which since we were subcontracted to you, seems perfectly fine. And as a local person of means, if someone outside should come to this hate-encrusted town you would likely be received better. But what did you have in mind when you say 'taking over the investigation.' Are you asking my group to remove themselves? .... Is this a subtle way of having our employment terminated?"
*
Ms. Wrentz shakes her head only as much as possibly needed to convey the negative, a picture of efficiency in bodily movement. *"I have a partnered team just returned from an investigation abroad, in addition to a few investigators in town that I've asked to hold on taking any new cases, as I admit I saw something like this happening within the realm of possibility. My investigators will assist you in the processing, feeding, and watching of the prisoners so the talents of your more experienced people are not taken from the task at hand. Though, allow me to inform you now the two investigators going with you are quite senior in the agency and are no slouches.

"Then, once we have your full group together .... outside of any that are on prisoner detail ... we shall discuss everything discovered and determine the best means of moving forward. I am not a friend of the sunk-cost fallacy just because of death, and I do not wish for your tea to dogger on if doing so is not in the best interest of the investigation. Agreed?"
*
St. Dorn, who obviously seems to like the plan, tries to hold his consent (though Vilma sees it plainly) as he looks to Vilma so as not to pre-empt her.

Vilma, what do you say?

----------


## silphael

She nods.

"*That sounds good.*"

----------


## lostsole31

*"Alright, here's what we need to do,"* she begins. *"Relinquish your current spot at Iris Hill and fall back to New Chapel with Ms. Klasczka's patients. There's room and open area enough to segregate the prisoners. That will probably be much easier to watch them than in a mid-siege mentality at the manor and without having to worry about placement and furniture.  I'll send some of our junior detes over to act as guards in the interim, and then your lot can come back to me and we can discuss what to do further.

"You might come back to the Manor, but it isn't a tactical imperative right now. Let it go for now."*

----------


## silphael

"*I'll go gather them, then. Let's hope that assassin left as was discussed.*"

----------


## lostsole31

And with that, the group makes it back to Iris Hill Manor with a handful of junior detectives to help.

Brother Jaume and Winter may now interact.

Ms. Wrentz says, *"In the meantime, two of my very best detectives ... celebrated from  Caliphas to the Palatinates for being the non-pareil of mystery-solving  and troubleshooting ... the epitome of discretion where needed, and  flair when desired .... Special Detectives Goleri and Emerov will be the  two joining us. I have every confidence that once they catch up with us, our problems in Thrushmoor will be untangled and laid bare for dispatchment!"*

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter sits on a plush chair opposite Brother Jaume. *Concentrate once more. Try and make a song, singing comes more easily than speech for many with aphasia or similar issues. Come now, start with a hum.* She starts humming gently, her voice melodious and forming an easy and slightly jaunty tune as she waits for Brother Jaume to join in.

Even as she starts again she looks up hearing the noises from below. Rising cautiously she offers a slightly stern. *who goes there? State your name and purpose.*

----------


## lostsole31

Cesadia calls out, *"It's Ms. Wrentz, your boss, with your friends Dorn and Vilma."*

The three of them appear to the north from the dining room area, followed by a handful of several junior employees.

*"Pack up the prisoners. Tie them well. We're decamping to the New Chapel and quitting Iris Hill Manor for now,"* she adds.

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ looks to Winter for askance and then shrugs his round shoulders. He rises to help prepare the prisoners.

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter's slight tension seeps out of her as she spies Wrentz and a collection of others plus their friends. *"I will not be sad to be abandoning the horrors of this manor for a while."* She looks to Bother J' and smiles reassuringly, *"I would hope we cna work on your voice more when we are in a more relaxed location like the New Chapel."*

She then starts checking the bindings on all the prisonsers to ensure none can escape to cause trouble. As Wrentz enters she looks up, *"We are still keeping the prisoners then? Have we enough food at the Chapel. It it will be tight with the remaining survivors from Brimstone."* But as she listens to the answer she will continue to prepare the prisoner for transport.

----------


## lostsole31

St. Dorn offers, *"Ms. Wrentz has a plan, but one that should be mentioned without the ears of the prisoners present."*

Ms. Wrentz adds with admiration for her own people, *"Trust me, as soon as Special Detectives Gomeri and Emerov get here, they'll help make quick work of the mystery and the problem. Allison Kindler actually wants to add their personalities to one of her next novels - a romantic mystery. When I say 'celebrated by heads of state,' I mean that they've been asked to court in Ustalav, Molthune, and even far away Druma. They are the finest warriors, clever with magic, and surpass me in every way with deduction. When I retire, if they haven't opened their own business, I no doubt will leave it to Gomeri as Emerov is ever the doughty support. Oh, I'm sure you've even heard of Gomeri and Emerov with the Lost Waif of Kinton, or their actions in stopping the Ghoul Street Slasher, or pershaps---"
*
And at that, she is interrupted as a minor employee, red-faced and out-of-breath runs in and whispers to her and Ms. Wrentz stops cold. Though unflappable, it seems she is disturbed by what she hears before she gasps, *"Werewolves, you say?!"*

Ms. Wrentz looks to the party, her stony demeanor a little off-kilter with regret as she says, *"Ever the dangers of Ustalav's woods test our greatest heroes. Ever our greatest heroes meet their doom in Ustalav. It seems Gomeri and Emerov will not be joining us after all."*

She turns back to the assistant. *"Then we are on our own?"*

*"Not exactly, mum. We've another scheduled return today."*

*"No!"* Ms. Wrentz gasps after a second of realization, looking askance at her assistant. *"Not those rough-hewn reefclaws!"*

*"Yes, mum.  The Wilde childs are due here any minute now from Caliphas."*

Ms. Wrentz recenters her thoughts and with forced jollity and bland admiration she says, *"Yes! You shall be helped by the Wilde sisters, who led to the capture of the Tamrivena cat--"
*
*"Acquitted."*

*"Uh, stopped the kidnapper of Ardis!"*

*"Who burned death with three of his victims."*

*"And, uh, broke up the pesh drug ring in the lower quarters of Caliphas..."*

*"Lillian stole half the evidence, OD'd, and that was what got her into the rehab center, where she was released a few days ago."*

Ms. Wrentz just stands there. *"Yup, we're screwed. This job just got a whole lot more difficult."*

*"Look, mum,"* says the assistant blandly, *"our vainglorious heroes return."*

Coming across the large Iris Hill Manor yard, freezing in the cold weather, are two figures, the aforementioned Wilde sisters.

Seresy and Lillian, describe yourselves!

----------


## Farmerbink

Even from a distance, the duo is easy to distinguish.  One broad-shouldered and tall, the other slight, two women stride through the manor gate side by side.  The one on the left (the broad-shouldered woman) paces forward with long, urgent strides, covering ground fast enough that the less-driven sister has to occasionally take several quick steps just to keep up.  

She approaches the meeting purposefully, eager for the warmth of walls and fireplaces.  Lowering her dark purple hood reveals distinctly Orcish features, failing to completely hide keen eyes.  "*Ms. Wrentz,*" the taller woman murmurs with a slight inclination of her head.  

"*We were told to report to you at our earliest availability, but little else.*"  Her hands part, indicating the gathering.  As she removes her cloak to hang near the fire, she adds, without looking, "*How can we help you?*"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As the women enter the room, the smaller can be heard speaking. "*...Well, they say you have to want to get clean before their treatment will work, and I didn't, so...*" the airy-voiced woman trails off as she stares into the middle-space between, her steps light but steady. "*Besides,*" she sighs, "*It was a lovely trip and where am I going to find a stash like that again? You can hardly blame me.*"

The curvy, exotic-looking woman in a low-cut courtesan's outfit is dripping with overt lustiness. There is no doubt as to her intent wearing such clothing - she wants the men's attention on the holy symbol of Calistria tattooed on her brazenly exposed chest and she wants the women who see her to grow sick with envy. As she turns and sees the collection of people talking to Ms. Wrentz she smiles dreamily and laughs in a tinkling, high-pitch. "*Look, Seresey! We're expected and they've already assumed so much that's wrong! Maybe coming down to this mudhole will be worth it!*" As she laughs Lillian Wilde's form is positively distracting. Those looking (usually everyone) can't help but notice the numerous piercings and tattoos covering her skin (below the neck). She walks up to the two men (but _not_ the assistant) and circles them slowly. "*One of you smells...nice...*" she says before shrugging and returning to her sister's side. With a yawn she stretches and then looks vaguely in the direction of Ms. Wrentz. As she's about to say something she brushes at something unseen before her eyes. When it doesn't appear to go away she follows it with her gaze, apparently forgetting the gathering of people entirely as she follows it off several feet to the side and then stares into the air, apparently unseeing...

----------


## Blackhawk101

A large bald man with homespun robes and a prodigious gut hustles up to the pair of newcomers, beaming. Silently, he shakes each ones hand in turn pumping it up and down vigorously before giving each a enthusiastic bear hug. His eyes twinkle merrily as he grins at the two women from the depths of his bushy brown beard. 
He waves goodbye before finishing rounding up the prisoners.

----------


## silphael

With pale skin and freckles, Vilma has an harsh face and a body that, despite clearly feminine curves, would make any follower of Kurgess pale in envy.
She wears a collection of scars, consequences of her former life as a mercenary and isn't really ashamed of those anymore.

Wearing a full armor, a shield; a few vials, most empty, and a morningstar to her belt, with a wooden holy symbol shaped like a rose around her neck, she seems ready for a war.

She speaks in a raspy, slightly unsettling voice, probably the result of another scar.

"*Welcome in this cultist's den, then. I'm Vilma.*"

----------


## Farmerbink

Seresey inclines her head to the woman, eyeing the retreating man in confusion.  "*Well met, Vilma,*" she responds.  "*Can I ask who that was?*" she punctuates the question with a nod towards the portly man hurrying away, still looking mostly at Ms. Wrentz.

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

As Ms Wrentz enters Winter nods and smiles offering a warm hand of welcome, relived that she can soon leave this dire manor. Shen then nods smiling at the two newcomers. Winter approaches and offers a polite nod of the head. Winter is tall, taller then most of the Varisian woman in fact and willowy moving with a strange grace that seems almost unnatural. With pale alabaster skin, raven black long straight hair and stunning eyes, one emerald, one amber she is a striking figure, although her lithe frame is shrouded in long green robes but with the clink of chain from the chain short she wears. *"Greetings Seresy and Lillian. I am named Winter Klaczka, I am an ardent follower of Pharasma, a once cleric in the Temple of Caliphas before I came here to help the mad and disturbed in Briarstone." "*  Glancing round at Vilma as well she offers a thin smile, *"It would seem that Ms Wrentz has realised that the fairer sex is stronger in the face of the things we now see hear."* 

After introducing herself she helps tightly bind the prisoners and get them ready for transport before approaching Ms Wrentz when the prisoners are out of earshot.  *"What is your solution then to the prisoners? Are we to offer the long sleep and rid ourselves of their burden."*

----------


## lostsole31

As if to specifically interrupt any further discussion, another man says, *"We have an idea, but we wlll discuss that at New Chapel once the prisoners are secured there. Hello, I am Dorn ... Dorn Krolaeg. There are some who call me 'Saint Dorn the Protector' but I don't know that I am entirely earning of that term, especially with two of ours killed of late."*

He was once a hale and hearty man, and in truth he still is. This man of 50 fifty winters has a balding, gray-white pate and gleaming hazel eyes that seemed to take in everything around it while conveying compassion. He isn't very tall, though not particularly short, either, and is of a slimmer weight (5'8", 173 lbs.). Some of that height might be because of a noticeable stoop. He doesn't appear to have any physical ailment ... no hump or anything, yet it seems he is used to stooping for some reason. There on his forehead - not a tattoo or birthmark, but a type of blue ash or paint - is the symbol of an iron hammer. The head is down and the handle up. It is a simplistic design, and likely done with a type of devotional finger paint with only a few minutes of application at best. He has seen some years, and old age is not too far away.

His studded leather is simple, serviceable, even poor by comparison to the armor possibly worn by others in the party. It has seen some use. In the man's hands is a simple warhammer, and that warhammer bears some type or runes and the same upside-down hammer symbol, though a little more ornate. He wears a scholar's outfit with his studded armor. Hanging from his neck is a gleaming version of this same symbol, this time more ornate than anywhere else.

*"And, pleeeeease...."* says a woman who is a complete contrast to the previous speaker. *"Pleeease tell me that I am done doing eternal prison watch. I'm bored, and if I don't do something more exciting, I'm going to find better skies to do more exciting things under!  Hiya! I'm Krisztina Boyka Marquering, but you can call me Kris."*

She is the same height as the Dorn, but perhaps even more solidly built, though still lithe in movement. The really off-putting thing about her is that the parts of her body (mainly the face, neck, and hands) that show are the color of the sky and of white clouds .... even with white patches moving about her skin lazily like clouds.



The prisoners ... whom you find out are cultists of some power known as "Hastur" ... are moved under guard of the party to New Chapel. There is an area where there are insane patients and a nursing staff, but where you drop the prisoners right now has no contact with them.  With the prisoners then under guard under a couple intern detectives, Ms. Wrentz calls the party ... such as it is now ... to a private section.

Ms. Wrentz begins, *"The intention is to take one prisoner a day, say nothing to their fellows, and remove them from the group, leaving the other prisoners to think whatever they will. We will then give them a little bit of food and let them leave Thrushmoor. If they return later, they are to be killed on the spot. This is to satisfy those who do not wish to kill prisoners out of hand, but we do not have proper facilities for long term internment. Too much time and manpower focused on that."*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Lillian turns as each new speaker introduces themselves, sniffing the air and looking at them intently for a moment. After she's made her own, internal assessments of each PC her gaze wanders again, looking around and noting the movement of prisoners with some interest. She follows the others as the Hasturans are moved, eyeing each prisoner curiously as they are managed.

When Ms. Wrentz explains the plan to the gathered PCs Lillian appears distracted. "*Are they not dangerous? This doesn't make sense - if they're threats, then why free them? If they're not threats, then why are they prisoners in the first place? Who is this 'Hastur' and why do some people want to offer them mercy?*" she asks, looking back in the direction of the prisoners for a moment before looking to Ms. Wrentz for her answer...

----------


## lostsole31

Ms. Wrentz makes it a point to nod slowly at Lillian's question, and then emphatically turns to Vilma, lifting her eyebrows as to direct Vilma to give her point of view of events.

----------


## silphael

Vilma answers.

"*Those prisoners are cannibals. As far as I know, they were recruited here as mercenaries, not cultists, and releasing them outside of town with no weapon but some food is probably the most humane way to deal with them we have access to. From what we've seen, they don't seem to be very stealth inclined, they were employed as guards. As for captured cultists, I'm not sure any kind of interrogation could give result without torture, and the first to suggest that would have to deal with a spiky ball to their face.*"

Although her voice is still just as unsettling, she seems to have a way with words, as if inspired by her faith or something like that.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Either way,"* adds on St. Dorn, *"that's who they are, and the agreement we made amongst ourselves and our party for handling of the prisoners. Of course, that beggars the question, 'Why us?'

"Something is going on at Fort Hailcourse, the normal seat of secular law enforcement in town. We have yet to investigate. This means with the local lord, Count Haserton Lowls - who was responsible, most likely, for the amnesia and internment of our fellows - is not in town, having left his manor in the hands of cultists and interstellar horrors. Iris Hill Manor is the county manor home that we just quit." 

"So, we are redoubting here and while we are not even a proper mercenary company, we were hired by Ms. Wrentz to figure out what's what. This hasn't worked and has resulted in the deaths of two of our members. Ms. Wrentz is taking over strategy, and has said we are on 'war footing' with Thrushmoor under siege as the normal power centers ... Fort Hailcourse and Iris Hill Manor ... are held by those who definitely the greater good of the town in mind."*

Where Vilma doesn't seem personable, but her words bespeak wisdom ... St. Dorn, on the other hand, has wisdom _and_ verve, and is remarkable in his ability to interact with others, especially those of different or competing faiths.

----------


## Farmerbink

Seresey follows each speaker calmly and keenly, listening intently as they offer their perspectives.  She snorts derisively and purses her lips at Vilma's response, but keeps her peace otherwise until after St Dorn add his thoughts.

*"So your plan is to set a handful of cannibals loose outside of town to be killed and eaten by whatever catches them first?  You'll have to forgive me if I find your sense of the humane underdeveloped.  Your sense of irony, however, intrigues and entertains me."* 

Turning to St. Dorn, she nods slowly.  *"I see.  I had wondered why we were directed to a manor house."*  Seresey glances at Ms. Wrentz periodically to judge her take as she continues summarizing.  *"So we've been called in to help you investigate Fort Hailcourse, evacuate it if necessary, potentially rescue the local count, and two of your number have already been slain?  Other than mad cultists, what have you seen?  Zombies and skeletons, or worse?"*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Lillian turns vaguely in the direction of the speakers until her sister speaks. Then she nods along with a distracted smile. "*Hmmm...very 'noble' to let cannibals live...Too bad, though. It's not often when justice and vengeance align...*" she says a bit quietly with a shrug. 

"*Vilma, there are better ways than torture to get answers from people. But maybe not fanatical cultists...of...what exactly? Hastur? What is Hastur?*" Lillian's sultry tone of voice and suggestive body language leave no doubt as to what she was about to recommend until her spoken thoughts guided her away from that line of investigation.

With a sigh she turns towards St. Dorn and looks at him seriously for a moment. "*You think Count Lowls gave you amnesia - deliberately - and you are trying to find him? For more 'mercy?' Or has he at least warranted some revenge? Either way, I'm all for this, but I'd like to know your motivations here. Can we*" Lillian inclines her head towards her sister, "*trust you to help us out? Or are we just extra hired hands and on our own if things go sideways?*" 

Leaning back Lillian smiles, sweetly, and gestures towards Winter and Vilma. "*Their motivations are clearer...at least I recognize their faiths. How did your previous comrades die?*" she asks, with a piercing look.

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter remains uncharacteristically silent as she hears the plan, but a faint look of distaste appears in her face. *So we would let these savage lose to prey upon whom ever they* 

Shaking her head she busies herself looking through the books and any notes on the patients that are also
Being kept here in the church

----------


## lostsole31

With Winter's unease of the plan, Cesadia's gaze at Vilma doesn't waver. *"Well, Vilma? That is the best plan I could concoct for all parties, but there is a flaw with the cannibals. Do we get to dispatch them, or have you more ideology to throw our way?"*

----------


## silphael

"*Setting them free in the woods is going to risk them ambushing people on the roads, and if we consider their death in there to be relatively certain, then I doubt those deaths will be merciful or swift. But with the food available, we're going to struggle. I'm still in favor of killing them swiftly and as painlessly as possible, but there were objections. And, well, if we talk about the cultists, it seems their faith in their Hastur is also giving them powers, as if it was a god.*"

----------


## lostsole31

Ms. Wrentz looks to the other dissenter, the one who spoke most passionately ... Brother Jaume.

*"Brother Jaume is suffering from an affliction where he may not speak at this time,"* says St. Dorn. *"But as his voice, so goes his vote. As an Toragdan, we strive to defend, and we cannot do that if we litter the countryside with the evil malcontents who were beaten and are likely to lash out again. Ours is not a religion of redemption."*

Brother Jaume, it looks like the prisoners are going to be executed. Do you do anything?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume shakes his head in the affirmative and a single tear falls as he sits down and clasps his holy symbol to pray silently.

----------


## lostsole31

*"That settles it, then,"* says Ms. Wrentz. *"I look to you (plural) to sort out your housework in that regard, and I will have hire some hands to take care of the bodies once done."*

So, who volunteers to do the deed?

----------


## Farmerbink

Seresey shrugs.  "*I'll not slaughter anyone based purely on the say-so of someone I just met.  will, however, think more of you for doing the deed yourselves.*"  She winks with a thoroughly discomfiting smirk.

----------


## silphael

Showing her weapon, Vilma asks.

"*Anyone has a weapon more appropriate for execution than this one ? I'm not asking for a Final Blade, just an axe or something similar.*"

----------


## Blackhawk101

A bleary eyed Brother Jaume approaches Winter. He drops to his knees and imploringly stares up at her before guiding her hand to his throat as he attempts unsuccessfully to speak.

----------


## Farmerbink

Seresey glances around in obvious confusion.  "*He can still write, yeah?*"

----------


## lostsole31

*"I will handle this,"* says Kris. *"Dorn, can you give them the honor of knowing they are to be executed, and perhaps a benediction ... and then watch the door, please? There's a small panel that I'll open so you can make sure they don't get out of in desperation."*

St. Dorn nods, and they both head to the room of the prisoners.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Lillian turns her unfocused gaze in the direction of the discussion, apparently noting their silent companion with enough curiosity to clear up her fog-addled mind a bit. "*An 'affliction,' you say? Has no divine power been enough to heal him? Is it a disease or worse, a curse?*" she asks everyone without taking looking away from Brother Jaume.

When Kris volunteers Lillian nods disinterestedly and says, "*Good, that's settled. Now since few of my questions seemed to have answers, I suppose it's up to us to investigate. Once the deed is done, where are we going first?*"

----------


## lostsole31

St. Dorn is already gone with Kris ....

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter looks to the others and sadly nods in agreement. *"I agree, it is harsh, but a swift death now offer more mercy than they would offer to the their victims."* As Kris moves to start the bloody work Winter offers a hand, *"Would you like any assistance"* then falls silent as St Dorn moves to assist, and offers a silent prayer to Pharasma to speed their souls on their onward journey. 

As Brother Jaume approaches and drops to his knees clutching his throat she looks down at him and reaches out a hand to rest reassuringly on his shoulder. *"I may be able to help. I believe your aphasia is a symptom of the mind rather than a result of physical damage from our battles in the Asylum. I believe we can work through this, however it will take time. The damage to the mind and the soul is more complex in some ways than damage to the body." * 

As she looks to Wrentz, *"So miss Wrentz, you'd recommend the Fort next? We can see what has occurred with the Constable and the Militia."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Yes, but I don't like to repeat myself, so I will wait until those two have returned,"* Ms. Wrentz answers. *"In the meantime, as we are now on a war footing, I am temporarily lifting the moratorium on the ingestion of liquors, spirits, and malts. That said, it is to celebrate life rather than to get blitzed, so I ask any who partake to do so with proper moderation."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

A beautiful smile spreads across the face of the kneeling Brother Jaume. A shaft of warm sunlight from a nearby window, bathes him in a golden glow.

----------


## lostsole31

.... before he notes in horror that it isn't static sunlight, but the bright, erratic light escaping the windows of the room the prisoners are in .... being reflected against some glasswork across Dennok's studio ... and then reflected again into this room's window of the New Chapel. It is the flash of lightning being used to electrocute the prisoners.

After several minutes, and an increasing smell of ozone and burnt flesh escaping from elsewhere in the chapel, St. Dorn and Kris return.

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Seeing the crackling lightning and sounds of execution Winter grabs Jaumes head and turns it to face her pale smooth face, mismatched eyes staring into his. *It had to be done. Do not take it upon you. We will talk, you and I, each day. I can bring you back.* She breathes for a second and moves her hand to his chest, a brief, *If I may, Pharasmas gift can help quell your fears* and assuming he nods will release a pulse of Pharasmas power into him

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Casting lesser restoration to heal (1d2)[*1*] sanity damage 
Can be done once per day so will be a slow progress but every little helps



To Miss Wrentz she nods. *Very well. As Kris and St Dorn are returned lets us hear of the Fort and seek answers there. I would know of where my mistress went and be done as fast as possible with what assails your town.*

----------


## lostsole31

While still afflicted with his aphasia, Brother Jaume does feel better from that simple casting.

With all hands present, Ms. Wrentz begins. "Thrushmoor is under siege. That much is obvious. You've met with nothing but death at Iris Hill, and it may hold more, but right now we need the town back more than you need your feelings of vengeance or the need for answers sated. Count Haseltown Lowls is gone .... right now that is a mystery for another time. Before we can really reassert the rule of law in Thrushmoor and get it back and functioning again, Fort Hailcourse has to be taken. 
*
"Fort Hailcourse is the seat of the town's government. Magistrate Padgett has been missing for days. Before it closed, I heard that many of the mercenaries protecting the fort had not been paid for weeks (likely a side effect of Count Lowls diverting the county's taxes to pay his own expenses, I'll warrant). In response to the lack of protection and the missing magistrate, second-in-command Constable Barawyn Cesyll ordered the fort closed and hasnt allowed in any visitors. Last I heard, when things started going south at Briarstone with you lot, a Royal Accuser Omari was on the grounds at Fort Hailcourse, and has never been seen exiting. I understand, Dr. Klaczka, that was your boss.

"Now, I went with a couple of the mercenaries here to Fort Hailcourse recently and persistently knocked on the doors. A harried-looking Constable Barawyn Cesyll opened the spyhole. She shooed us away. I had a strange feeling and left it at that. My intention is that we go en masse and knock again ... politely ... and persistently."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume sighs as Winters spell eases his insanity slightly. He gives her a quick hug and shuffles off to pray in a corner.

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter listens to the detective and then nods. *"A most prudent course of action. I can leave the refugees here, with the remaining staff and your kind help with supplies they should be fine here for a few days whilst we investigate the Fort. After the Fort though.."* her eyes follow Brother Jaume, *"I will need at least a week of quiet seclusion to work with Jaume here. Injuries of the mind need seclusion and peace."*

She busies her for a few minutes making sure her daggers at her waist and that all the straps on her chain are properly cinched tightly before nodding to Ms Wrentz. *"Please lead on. I'm sure St. Dorn here can be most insistent in his knocking."*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Lillian watches the exchanges between the mute man and the Pharasman with intense interest. Noting the restorative magic and its apparent impact on the man, the Calistrian nods thoughtfully. "*A doctor and a cleric of death - how wonderfully unusual!*" she murmurs to herself.

When Ms. Wrentz addresses alcohol use and moderation Lillian audibly snorts, laughing and looking at her sister with a mischievous twinkle in her eyes. "*Her 'moratorium' never slowed me down before, but it's nice to be given permission, I suppose...*" she first whispers. Then louder she asks Ms. Wrentz, "*Does that include other, more interesting substances? Or will I have to continue to use when you aren't watching?*" With a shiver she allows her eyes to roll back into her head as she appears to remember some rapturous experience with a distracted smile. Once she's recovered her composure she listens to the woman's answer and nods, regardless of the verdict. 

"*Unless something is very, very wrong, I should be able to help get the door open,*" she says after learning of the plan to go to Fort Hailcourse. "*Calistrians are generally welcome wherever lonely mercenaries sleep, and if they still resist I can sneak in and help find another way for all of you inside. Let's start with a gentle caress and only move to striking if there is no other choice. Shall we?*"

----------


## Farmerbink

Seresey listens, quietly focused on their newfound companions interactions before giving Ms. Wrentz her full attention.  She rolls her eyes at Lillian's playful antagonism, but doesn't interrupt.  

Finally, after checking the hilts of her blades with a motion long-since become second nature, she nods.  "*Most Calistrians,*" she interjects, "*are generally welcome,*" she murmurs with a smirk.  

As the unlikely gathering leaves, she frowns.  "*Really, though.  What sorts of things killed the other two?  People don't usually just die for no reason.*"

----------


## lostsole31

St. Dorn looks at Seresy looks and says, *"Jens was killed by some horrorible, dog-like monstrosity that kept jumping into and out of cracks in the room. Flair was killed by an assassin named Risi Nairgon. The hound escaped. We came to an accord and Risi supposedly left; let's hope she keeps her word, given her failure to kill all of us, save one."*

Ms. Wrentz, meanwhile, looks to Lillian, *"Doors to forts are usually made so a mad woman with a nail file can't get through. As far as 'other substances,' didn't you just return to us today from drug rehabilitation?"*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*Mandatory detox doesn't really work - you have to want it,*" Lillian responds without hesitation. "*And I have no reason to want to stop...*"

----------


## lostsole31

*"Discussion for another time,"* says Ms. Wrentz. *"Are we ready to go?"*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume looks around to see if there is a water flask or similar container he can have. Then he picks up his quarterstaff and nods he is ready.

----------


## lostsole31

There is a clay pitcher he can take. He would have to carry it in one hand, and his quarterstaff in the other. Does he take it?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Lillian shrugs and smiles, clearly ready to go.

----------


## Farmerbink

Seresey nods, rolling her eyes a bit.

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter eyes the woman a tad nervously at the mention of rehab and other substances but then nods in the affirmative to Miss Wrentz. *"Very well Miss Wrentz please lead on. If this was where Mistress Omaria went than I am keen to see if we can find of her."*  She pauses and looks at Jaume and pats him on the cheek gently. *"I am sorry our session was cut short, but shall work on this together each time we get a chance. I'm confident that with enough work we can help you find your voice once more."*

With very little in the way of weapons to check, she pats the daggers once to make sure they are there, she follows the others out towards the Fort.

----------


## lostsole31

Brother Jaume does some type of pantomime, but it is not understood, and the group leaves for Fort Hailcourse. Not knowing what is to be, Brother Jaume leaves the clay ewer behind.

The main area of Fort Hailcourse is 20 feet high, with the five round towers and the donjon reaching a height of 40 feet. The only entrance to the fort is a set of 10-foot-high double doors located on the south side of this large stone building. Tarnished brass door knockers carved into the shapes of perching birds hang on the doors, and the hatch for the spyhole remains shuttered.

What do you do?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As they approach the keep, the clothing Lillian wears magically shifts. While it's clear she is still wearing her armor underneath her apparel is more revealing and presents her holy symbol tattoo (emblazoned on her upper chest) for all to see. Once close enough she strides up to the gate, her body language and facial expression leaving no doubt as to her intended purpose. Knocking on the door she announces, "*Hello? I am a holy priestess of the Lady in the Room, Calistria, goddess of lust. Will you let me inside to minister here? I promise - you will appreciate what I have to offer...*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

All of the various social skills are at +7 - Lillian is more than willing to engage in her goddess' worship, but she does intend to help her companions inside too, so there is some trickery intended. She also has Profession (Temple Prostitute) at +9 - I'd like to think this could be used instead of a social skill, or perhaps to add a bonus to the other check.

----------


## lostsole31

A minute goes by since Lillian's verbal-only accostment with no response.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

After waiting for long enough to be sure her effort won't bear fruit Lillian turns to look at her companions. As she leads them out of earshot she says, "*Well, kindness doesn't seem to work. This leaves either direct assault or trickery, and Calistria champions the latter. Shall I attempt to sneak inside and open the gate tonight? Scaling the walls and hiding won't be difficult for me, and if it goes poorly I won't stay to be captured...*"

----------


## lostsole31

*"Or....."* Ms Wrentz pauses for effect, *"... or ... your voice isn't as penetrating of a stone and metal fortress as you think. Your knock leaves something to be desired. I'm pretty sure I could be sitting inside and not have a chance to hear you if this is a solid military fort, which is what it is. Direct solid-to-solid transmission of sound.  Brother Jaume, will you do us the honor of knocking, please?"*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume grins and his muscles writhe and swell under his skin as his stature grows into that of a large creature. His enlarged fist pounds into the wooden door with a resounding boom before he shrinks down to normal size while continuing to pound away at roughly five second intervals. He will continue this for two minutes or until someone answers.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Lillian watches with interest as one of her allies demonstrates his significant power. She nods when he's done and prepares to repeat her introduction and speech to anyone who answers the door.

----------


## silphael

Vilma steps to the side of the entrance, looks around, then comes back.

"*Maybe there is a side entrance ?*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'll basically step 6 W, then back, after looking there.

----------


## lostsole31

Vilma moves 30' to the west, but doesn't see a sally port or side entrance.

After a few moments of persistence, the spyhole opens, revealing the worn-looking Constable Barawyn Cesyll. *"Please state your concerns."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

His duty complete, BJ moves to the side to let the verbal members have access.

----------


## lostsole31

St. Dorn looks to Winter. *"When all is said and done, you actually have more claim to make demands, given your boss was last seen here and never again."*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

After waiting several long breaths Lillian walks up to the door and repeats her offer for the lonely souls inside. While she is wearing her armor underneath, her apparel is revealing and presents her holy symbol tattoo (emblazoned on her upper chest) for all to see. With a sultry, inviting expression she says, "*Hello, Constable. I am a holy priestess of the Lady in the Room, Calistria, goddess of lust. Will you let me inside to minister here? I promise - those inside will appreciate what I have to offer...*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

All of the various social skills are at +7 - Lillian is more than willing to engage in her goddess' worship, but she does intend to help her companions inside too, so there is some trickery intended. She also has Profession (Temple Prostitute) at +9 - I'd like to think this could be used instead of a social skill, or perhaps to add a bonus to the other check.

----------


## Farmerbink

Seresey marches near the front in obvious confusion and concern.  "*A fort with no one on watch- nor even close enough to hear simple knocking at the only entrance?  Curious.*"  She purses her lips thoughtfully as  Brother Jaume literally swells to the size of an ogre at the gates before anyone inside the supposed military structure bothers to respond.  




> *"Please state your concerns."*


"*Goodness, where to begin?  You're supposed to be the presence of law and order in this region?  It seems clear you've abandoned any pretense of even maintaining a show of force for those outside the walls.  I knew things were rough, but I had no idea we were needed this badly.*"  

She retrieves and bares her own holy symbol.  "*We and our companions are here in search most immediately of answers, but perhaps more thoroughly to be the hammers in service to whatever nails plague Thrushmoor.  Why don't you let us in so we can get down to business in a more reasonable fashion?*"

----------


## lostsole31

The constable seems agitated by the attempt and the mass of armed people outside the door and she shouts, *"Look! I am taking care of it the best I can. You're the Sleepless Detective Agency,"* she yells, noting Ms. Wrentz, *"why don't you do something about the mess in town!"*

And with that she shuts the hatch.

Ms. Wrentz says to the those assembled. *"Aaaannyway, I noticed the first time that a scar that is on the constable's right hand when she held it up to prepare the hatch ... should be on her left. If I remember correctly, the real Constable Cesyll once confided to me it was a scar she received in childhood. That there was an imposter, and Fort Hailcourse is, therefore, held by hostile forces."*

----------


## Farmerbink

A short snort escapes Seresey's lips.  "*Underhanded methods are nearly always more entertaining, anyway,*" she murmurs, after the latch is resolutely shut from within.  She turns her attention to Wrentz and listens carefully to the woman's explanation.  

"*Well, they certainly aren't doing much to keep things... grounded, around here.  Do you plan on coming with us, or shall we walk you back to the manor before we get started?*"

----------


## lostsole31

Seresy turns to ask even as Ms. Wrentz is loading her hand crossbow and says, *"Don't mind me. Consider this an audited field exercise for your team, Wildes."*

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter eyes the constable unhappily then glowers at Wrentzs words. *I wonder what magic can make such a disguise. But if she is indeed an imposter well have to find an alternative way in.*

She steps backs and looks up at the fort and to the left and right looking for alternative ways in before looking back at the door. *I hesitate to ask, but would any of you have experience of circumventing locks such as that one?* she asks delicately pointing at the lock on the stout double doors. *If not, I hope we have rope and someone can climb.* she adds looking up atop the high walls

----------


## Farmerbink

Seresy snorts.  "*Didn't seem all that hesitant to me**- Yeah, we've... got a fair bit of experience-*" she glances to the top of the 20-foot walls briefly, before she retrieves a small set of metal tools.  "*Either way, really.  Harder to hurt yourself with a few little trinkets, though.  As inattentive as our 'constable' appears, I think a distraction elsewhere might prove apt.*"  She looks around the gathered group expectantly.

----------


## lostsole31

What Ms. Wrentz had said earlier holds true, even for the two of the sisters that is not necessarily a "mad woman with a nail file," and that is the nature of the Fort's door is not anything you can "pick" open.

----------


## silphael

This time, Vilma goes to the other side to have a look, looking for a place to set up a grappling hook. And a rope.

"*Maybe we can try the other side of the fort ?*"

----------


## Farmerbink

Seresey nods. *Seems prudent. Perhaps Brother Jaume would favor us with another attempt to break down the door? Be the effort genuine or otherwise, no doubt climbing the wall would go largely unnoticed with all that banging.*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Lillian watches the goings on, looking mildly put out at the not-so-subtle insults directed her way. When her sister considers getting to work and realizes there is no lock to pick the spacey woman looks to one side of the fort with a bored expression. Sighing, she removes an extract from her bandolier and says, "*I'm going up to get a good look. If it's safe I will come open the gate. If not, I'll help set a rope to climb.*" Then she drinks her extract and easily scales the wall, carefully looking over the top for signs of guards or lookouts.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Drink a _Monkeyfish_ extract, then climb the wall. Once within 10-feet (a move action) from the top she will slow and finish climbing stealthily, peeking over the lip of the wall and trying to get a good view of things without being seen herself. If there is an obvious place where she can hide - hanging vines on the wall, a shadowy cleft, etc... - she will aim to hide there as she observes the inside of the fort.

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter steps to allow access to the door for Brother Jaume and then watches with some interest as their new companion drinks something and then tries to scurry up the wall. She watches with a keen eye and waits to see what Lillian reports then shrugs as the wall is too sheer . As she waits she glances at Wrentz, *"Interesting agents you have brought, colourful, but they do seem rather competent."*

----------


## lostsole31

Lillian finds that the smoothly-fitted stones of Fort Hailcourse's first story are completely beyond her ability to climb, even with her extract.

Brother Jaume, do you attempt to do a straight up breakage, or do you seek to batter things down with your fists the long way? Either way, please make rolls. Feel free to make a bunch of them to save time since you aren't in combat.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume will set down his staff, enlarge and attempt to push and break the doors.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


Enlarge each attempt 
(1d20+5)[*24*]

(1d20+5)[*24*]

(1d20+5)[*9*]

(1d20+5)[*13*]

----------


## lostsole31

Brother Jaume is unable to break open the door with a single burst of force, and recognized that after only one attempt (so he only used one use of enlarge) that to For Hailcourse's credit, it is a fine, stout keep door ... proof against a quick break from a giant.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume shrinks down to normal and shakes his head.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Lillian looks at her webbed hands and feet in obvious disappointment as her extract fails to provide enough of an advantage to scale the walls. "*I've one option left - Vessex, fly up there, get a look around, and tell me what you see, please,*" she says as she opens her familiar satchel and frees the unusually-large wasp inside. It flies up and looks around, intent on following Lillian's directions and giving her mistress an idea of what to expect inside the fort.

----------


## lostsole31

The housecat-sized wasp buzzes abruptly ...*Spoiler: Lillian*
Show

*<"Yezz, Mizztrezz!">*
..and flies off and up, moving around in lazy circles to do so. Vessex is gone over the lip of the battlements for several seconds before she flies back quickly and Lillian senses alarm from her. Landing on the ground in front of Lillian, Vessex buzzes again.*Spoiler: Lillian*
Show

*<"Creepy puddle! Almozt flew right over it, but it wiggled funny, and I don't like it. I did zzee that mozt of above is ztone roof, but zzeveral turretzz and a couple placezz that zztuck up above the level of roof but weren't turretzz had doorzz.">*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*It looks like there is some ooze or pudding inside - dangerous enough to spook Vessex. Also, if we can get to the roof there are several doors there we can try to use. Looks like we need some foothold for me to climb or a grappling hook and rope...*" Lillian tells her companions, looking about expectantly.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume will pick up his quarterstaff and move East around the fort to see if there is anything to see since has neither rope nor grappling hook.

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter looks with curiosity at the wasp then looks asks quietly *Can the wasp carry the grappling hook up and hook it somewhere for us.*.

Then taking at step back and glancing up and down the walls liking for any windows *If not we need a battering ram or some mechanism for disrupting the wooden door.* she offers, pondering if her goddess has that capability in her prayers.

----------


## lostsole31

Does anyone else move around to the east with Brother Jaume?

Meanwhile, Kris says, *"I can get up there and hook a grappling hook, but I'm none too interested in tangling with anger-goop."*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*If you can hook the rope, I can join you,*" says Lillian. "*The rope should help enough for my extract to do the rest. Then the others can follow, unless we want to sneak to the door and open it for them...*"

----------


## lostsole31

Kris takes the grappling hook and floats up to just reach and attach and hook the grappling hook before she flies down quickly, obviously nervous about being near the top.

But the hook is securely set.

----------


## Farmerbink

As Brother Jaume begins to leave, Seresey calls out, "make some noise over there- we might need it."  She then puts a had to Lilian's chest- not gently, but with familiar affection.  "We both know you're not going up that rope first, sis.  Be ready to join me."  

The keen-eyed woman takes a few breaths to focus herself, and begins to climb.

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ hears the request and looks for some stones to bang together.

----------


## lostsole31

The area around the Fort is (or was) well-policed. There are no loose stones, but Brother Jaume finds he can clack his quarterstaff on the cobbled walkways, but either he has to go out of sight, or return to the party ... and given Brother Jaume's mindset, he returns to the central walkway to create noise.

Seresy has a little trouble starting out, but even for her this isn't that terrible of a climb, and she makes it steadily up to the top, taking a look around. Directly ahead to the north is a non-turret tower, part of the main keep ... as well as to her northeast. The area to the north does not have doors from her current vantage, but there are stairs at the area to the northeast. Otherwise, much of what she sees ... what isn't part of guard towers ... is stone roof.

----------


## silphael

Vilma gets closer to the rope, grabs it, and starts climbing as well.

----------


## lostsole31

Vilma stows her shield and begins climbing. Seresy had a faint bit of technique, but is not very strong. Vilmahas no technique, is wearing heavy armor, but is quite strong. Still, she makes it slowly up the rope, and Seresy backs up from the edge to give her room, putting her out of sight.

Just as Vilma makes it to the top .... still technically climbing and not quite over the battlements, but enough to see ... she sees that Seresy's body is mostly disintegrated by some type of goopy sheen that covers her. Seresy is dead, killed quickly and noiselessly by this stuff, and wandering pseudopods seem to drift to "point" at the helmed head of the inquisitor looking over the battlements from the outside.

Vilma, do you just drop down? do you climb down cautiously? or, do you try to climb over the battlements to meet this thing alone? what do you do?

----------


## silphael

Realizing the presence of the goo, Vilma lets the rope slip through her finger, hoping to fall on her feet.

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

As Vilma slides down rapidly Winter looks at her in surprise as she had been readying to try and climb the  rope. Seeing the expression on Villas face she exclaims *What is it? What did you see up there?*

----------


## lostsole31

.... which she does, initially, before gravity and inertia continue to plant her on the stone ground on her butt, back, and back of helmet as well as her feet, taking a bell-ringing *12* damage on the cobbled walk.

Everyone saw her. While difficulty climbing, Vilma was definitely at the top, and seemed to have purposefully let go.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume rushes over to Vilma to offer aid.

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter looks in surprise as Vilma plummets beside her and joins Jaume in offering aid. Seeing her injured she focuses and a pulse of light seems to emanate from her as she channels energy into the poor injured Vilma. *What happened? What did you see? Where is Seresy?*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Convert summon I to cure light wounds (1d8+5)[*9*]

----------


## lostsole31

The healing energy heals most of what Vilma suffered, though she still does have from spillover wounds from yesterday as well still extant.

----------


## silphael

She shakes her head.

"*She's dead. The ooze got her right as I arrived, there is nothing more to do. I'm sorry.*"

----------


## lostsole31

For her part, Lillian seems incredibly calm. Like terrifyingly business-as-usual, though perhaps less chipper. She was just told that her twin sister was killed and she says nothing.

----------


## Blackhawk101

The shocking news hits brother Jaume especially hard as another member of his flock is laid low. He drops to a knee grasping his bronze holy symbol in a white knuckled grip, silently mouthing something. After several moments he stands and looking pale but resolute he gets Ms. Wrentz attention. He points towards the East side of the fort and then motions for everyone to follow him.

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter steps back, face in shock. *"Dead, dead? Just like that with no warning and no fight?"* She turns to looks at Ms Wrentz, *"Where have you brought us!"* before turning her attention Lillian and offering her some comfort and a kind word.  As Jaume points to the other wall she nods, *"Yes Jaume, lets not look further for this wall if only death awaits at the top of this wall."* and helping Vilma up she'll head around to the eastern wall.

----------


## lostsole31

The party moves eastwards past the turret, paralleling a wall until it curves subtly around, and with stained glass windows at its eastern edges.  The stained glass windows only show the most basic dimensions inside, and are otherwise too decorated and colored and not of the same normal transparency glass as a normal window to provide a proper view, and are too small to enter if broken. Meanwhile, coming around to the eastern side of the fort reveals a wide cobble carriageway heading NW-SE.

There are no visible entrances into the Fort from his way. Keep circumnavigating the Fort counterclockwise?

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ continues to walk around the structure counter clockwise.

----------


## silphael

While circumventing the castle, Vilma adds.

"*Yes. As I looked, the slime was finishing her off, sadly. There might have been something else that stopped her from moving away, but I didn't have time to investigate, and fighting it up there sounded like a bad idea.*"

----------


## lostsole31

The party is now due north of the keep along the cobbled carriageway, and still no other ingress...

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ examines the walls of the keep for hidden entrances or possibly ways inside.

----------


## lostsole31

Unless you stop and go 5' by 5' for a search, a casual glance reveals nothing. The party continues along the north side to the northwestern corner, setill finding nothing. Looking south, the carriage rounds pathways are seen, and the party now goes south along the western side. Finally, the party finishes their circumnavigation of Fort Hailcourse.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume looks around at the other members of the group expectantly. When nobody does anything for few minutes he starts examining the stonework of the fort moving carefully to the East looking for a way in or up.

----------


## lostsole31

The party circumnavigates the entire keep again, taking a little more time, but again not a deep-in search ... spending 10 minutes before getting back to the front gate, having found no alternate ingress.

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

The priestess scowl deeply, her face still pale slightly from the shock of losing one of their numbers to an unseen foe on the roof. *"Well Ms Wrentz, what would you suggest? THere is clearly something amiss here with a person eating ooze on the roof and no way in through the door. What do you suggest we do next?"*  She looks back towards the high walls and complete lack of windows or entrance. *"I don't see any other way in unless we can work out an alternative way to carry the grappling hook up the wall and then avoid that dreadful ooze?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Ms. wrentz looks to Brother Jaume. *"I am to understand that a lot of those with your training are good at breaking boards and the like. Good, showy dramatic stuff for a single break. But are you trained to put forth constant pressure on materials to break them over time?"*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume looks at the large stout doors doubtfully but nods. He puts down his staff and takes up a position in front of the doors. His size doubles as his muscles suddenly writhe and bunch under his skin. He places his hands on the door and pushes, straining mightily.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


SwA:enlarge x6 if needed
SA:Attempt to breakdown the door 
Strength check +4 large not included 
(1d20+5)[*15*]1
(1d20+5)[*20*]2
(1d20+5)[*17*]3
(1d20+5)[*9*]4
(1d20+5)[*25*]5
(1d20+5)[*17*]6

----------


## lostsole31

Ms. Wrentz is highly proper, and certainly doesn't facepalm with incredulity. *"Stop, please,"* she says after Brother Jaume's third attempt (meaning BJ only spends three enlarge attempts). *"That's not ... you have no chance that way. Strike the door. Don't try to wrench it off its hinges in one go (one after the other). You're not that strong. But you are strong enough to take small bites, several at a time. Strike one of the doors, not both ... one. Firm, determined, measured, with the power you can put into your body and hip. Don't assume it will go in one strike. It will take many, as this door was meant to withstand great punishment."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume scratches his beard thoughtfully he switches stance to strike powerfully and maximizing his enlarge ability. He grows large and his meaty fists strike the door in the same spot on one door.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


SwA: Enlarge x3 as needed. He will stop if the door breaks.
SA: Full Attack, flurry of blows, risky strike 
*attack 1* - (1d20+8)[*18*]
*dam 1* - (1d8+9)[*16*]
*attack 2* - (1d20+8)[*16*]
*dam 2* - (1d8+9)[*10*]
next flurry 
*attack 1* - (1d20+8)[*28*]
*dam 1* - (1d8+9)[*15*]
*attack 2* - (1d20+8)[*27*]
*dam 2* - (1d8+9)[*17*]
last flurry 
*attack 1* - (1d20+8)[*18*]
*dam 1* - (1d8+9)[*16*]
*attack 2* - (1d20+8)[*18*]
*dam 2* - (1d8+9)[*14*]

----------


## lostsole31

Brother Jaume enlarges and with full focus of power he strikes the eastern of the two double doors twice to do a total of *10* damage to it.

Shouts from within.

*Round One ...*

*R1T25:* An arrow flies out of the western murder hole next to the entrance to hit Brother Jaume in his left knee for *8 + 4 fire*.

*R1T23:*  Krisztina casts a spell on herself, holding a hardened leather strip as  a force field shimmers over her momentarily before disappearing. She  flies west and up to a height of 15' by the southwestern turret,  hopefully out of sight of arrows.

*R1T20:* Brother Jaume,  knowing that nothing is helped if the party doesn't break open the crab  shell to get the meat, keeps his size and pounds away, doing another *16* to the eastern of the two double doors. The door can only take about another round or so of this punishment.

*R1T18:* Winter, what do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter clicks her tonhue angrily, a shouted, *"You in there, you are a coward... open the door and face us."* before she steps up behind the massive Brother Jaume and taps the side of his injured knee and draws a dagger.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Draw a dagger (move action)
Cast Cure light wounds (Bard spell) (1d8+3)[*11*] healing

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Winter clicks her tonhue angrily, a shouted, *"You in there, you are a coward... open the door and face us!"* She draws a dagger and and casts a spell on the massive Brother Jaume, tapping the side of his injured knee for *11 healing*. 

*R1T15:* *"I got something coming out for you!"*  shouts a heavily accented voice from inside the eastern arrow loop,  with an arrow flying out that gets deflected by Brother Jaume.

*R1T12:* Vilma, what do you do?

----------


## silphael

Vilma drinks her mutagen, before stepping close to the door, taking out her morningstar.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action, drink mutagen.

Move action, 2 N.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Vilma drinks her mutagen, before stepping close  to the door while taking out her morningstar. Her muscles engorge and  distend, barely constained by her metal armor.

*R1T11:* *"Any day now,..."* says Ms. Wrentz, delaying.

*R1T9-8:* Lillian casts a spell on herself as she gets behind St. Dorn, with her wasp following.

*"... Brother Jaume,"* continues Ms. Wrentz.

*R1T7:*  St. Dorn moves right up to the western arrow slit. *"I sense his evil .... moderate ... and that's not usual except for undead and those devoted to evil powers."*

Foolish though it might seem, he looks into the arrow slit and he calls out as he backs his head up from the hole, *"Juju zombie! Undead! Hardy as a zombie, but sapient, fast and with a powerful fist."*

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T25:* As expected, an arrow flies out of the western murder hole at dorn to strike him in the upper right arm for *2 mod + 2 fire*. *"Yeah? But what the hell are you? My arrow shoulda' skewered you, target practice!"*calls this man's similarly accented Taldane.

*R2T23:* Kris delays...

*R2T20:*  Brother Jaume, still enlarged, strikes the eastern of the two doors  twice, and with his second hit he splinters the door and the bar that  was holding it into place!

*R2T19:* Kris comes out  of delay to cast a second protective spell on herself before she flies  into the main entrance. A heavy fist swings at her clumsily as she flies  past and then up again, now at a height of 10' inside.

*R2T18.5:* Ms. Wrentz double moves inside while drawing her hand crossbow. *"I concur. Juju zombies. So, anti-undead tactics are best,"* she calls from inside. 

*R2T18:* Winter, what do you do?

Blue (eastern) on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

At mention of the ju-ju zombies Winter tries to recall what knows of them before scowling, *"Vile creatures. You have escaped the boneyard long enough, let me bring you the rest you so wrongly flee from."* Darting forward she steps into the doorway and darts to the left or right (depending on where makes the most sense when she enters) and then surveys the room before releasing a pulse of her own holy power in a wave around her.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Know (religion) check to recall knowledge on Juju zombies
Walk into the room and step to left or right depending on enemy placement so she isn't blocking the door
Channel energy to harm undead (3d6)[*12*] damage Will save for half

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* At mention of the ju-ju zombies Winter tries to recall what knows of them before scowling, *"Vile creatures. You have escaped the boneyard long enough, let me bring you the rest you so wrongly flee from."*  Darting forward she steps into the doorway and darts to the left or  right (depending on where makes the most sense when she enters) and then  surveys the room before releasing a pulse of her own holy power in a  wave around her. Though she faces down Red, he resists to to only take *6 PE*, but Blue takes the full force of *12 PE*. 

*R2T15:*  Blue drops his bow, draws his longsword, steps up to Winter while  changing into a different fighting stance more suitable for a sort of  cautious melee. He seems to be trained in some unorthodox fighting  style. He begins with a two-handed power strike of his longsword, but he  seems to wink in and out of reality, making him hard to track or  counter, and he hacks at Winter's upper left arm for *15 + staggered + 2 WIS*  as something about the strike seems to corrupt her senses and focus. As  keenly developed as her own life energy is, Winter finally realizes  that it was a type of poisoning of her ki, her life force.

*R2T12:* Vilma, what do you do? 

Lillian/ Vessex on deck/ in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Calling upon Milani's guidance, Vilma dashes inside, trying to push Blue inside the room, to open the path.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Swift action, judgment, on justice (+1 to attack rolls).
Move (and not a 5 foot step because of my other action) action to go 1 NW.
Standard action : bull rush attempt on Blue, trying to push them toward NW. I'll follow as far as possible, to at least limit their return to the rest of the melee.

*Bull rush attempt* - (1d20+13)[*27*] including +1 from judgement and +2 from powerful maneuvers

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12:* Calling upon Milani's guidance, Vilma dashes inside, pushing Blue deeper into the room (below Kris).

*R2T9-8:* Lillian tells her wasp to stay and closes into the gap, blasting away with positive energy that does *7 PE* to Red, and *14 PE* to Blue.

Vessex delays.

*R2T7:*  St. Dorn carefully casts a spell on himself to increase his battle  speed and darts in, tumbling NE to be in a position to cover Ms. Wrentz,  his warhammer now in hand.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T25:*  Red drops his bow and takes out his longsword and shifts his fighting  stance to one similar as the other. He then does the same attack, though  without as much decoration, where his sword is impossible to keep track  of and scores a crit to Winter's right tricep that does *22*.

*R3T20:* Brother Jaume, you return to normal size to be in line to go through the door. What do you do?

Kris on deck, Ms. Wrentz in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Normal sized Brother Jaume moves into the keep without his trusted oak staff. It seems abandoned there, lying in the dirt. 
BJ moves in trying to avoid the swinging combatants. He steps to the side of the JuJu zombie and he clasps his holy symbol and releases a burst of positive energy.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA: 10 N, 5 NW 
acrobatics attempt to avoid any AOO
SA: channel positive energy to harm undead
(3d6)[*14*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:* Normal-sized Brother Jaume moves into the keep  without his trusted oak staff. It seems abandoned there, lying in the  dirt. BJ moves in trying to avoid the swinging combatants. He steps to  the  side of the JuJu zombie and he clasps his holy symbol and releases a  burst of positive energy. This time, it is Red who takes all (*14 PE*), which Blue resists (*7 PE*).

*R3T19:*  Kris brilliantly comes down in an aerobatic maneuver while drawing her  rapier. She lands in flank, her sword lashes out like a viper to strike  in the back of the left knee with such deadly speed that the undead  mercenary burns from within before turning to dust, his equipment  scattering on the ground.

*R3T18.5:* Ms. Wrentz shoots her hand crossbow at red, but the bold is deflected by its studded leather. She speed reloads her weapon. *"Doctor Klasczka, get away from him! He 'has' you. Ask why later; do now."*

*R3T18:* Winter, i.e. "Dr. Klasczka," you are staggered, and an ally just gave you warning/ advice. 

Everyone else sees Winter's wounds knit at an incredible rate (*FH8*). You aren't sure you've ever seen her appreciably wounded in combat before.

Vilma on deck, Lillian in the hole ...

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter staggers at the first blow, her power diminshed, her light faltering. Distracted the second one is able to slash her heavily as well, trailing blood and disoriented she blindly lashes out at the one beside her (red) with her dagger. Shaking her head trying to clear the feeling of sluggishness from the first one's strike

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Standard action: Stab red (using power attack equivalent) (1d20+8)[*15*] dam (1d4+8)[*12*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T18:* Winter staggers at the first blow, her power diminshed, her light  faltering. Distracted the second one is able to slash her heavily as  well, trailing blood and disoriented, she blindly lashes out at the one  beside her (Red) with her dagger. Shaking her head trying to clear the  feeling of sluggishness from the first one's strike. In her delirium, her blade clacks off of its studded leather armor.

*R3T12:* Vilma, what do you do? Note that you are currently presumed to be two-handing your mace as your shield is stowed.

Lillian on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Her morningstar in hands, Vilma moves toward Red, before bashing it with all her might.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action : N, NW, SW

Standard action : attack with Risky Strike.

*Attack* - (1d20+10)[*19*] +1 from judgement not counted
*Damage* - (1d8+18)[*26*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T12:* Her morningstar in hands, Vilma moves toward Red  before bashing it with all her might, her morningstar smashing through  its arm and into its body ... dusting it and releasing the soul  splinter.

*Combat Ends!* 

Ms. Wrentz is able to recover the bolt with which she missed. Lillian calls Vessex to her side.

What do the rest of you do?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Grunting satisfactorily, brother Jaume stoops to collect the gear dropped by the two zombies. Of particular interest are the bows and arrows being used by them. He presents his collection to the group but holds on to one of the bows and quivers if it is a long bow.

----------


## silphael

Vilma looks at Winter, before taking the direction of a door toward the inside of the fort.

"*Are you ok ?*"

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ will check the others and give what aid he can after examining them. His face is an angry mask as he goes about his task but his touch is gentle.

----------


## lostsole31

> Grunting satisfactorily, brother Jaume stoops to collect the gear dropped by the two zombies. Of particular interest are the bows and arrows being used by them. He presents his collection to the group but holds on to one of the bows and quivers if it is a long bow.


Brother Jaume picks up a masterwork longbow (not composite) and a mostly-full quiver of arrows. He hasn't picked up anything else yet.



> Vilma looks at Winter, before taking the direction of a door toward the inside of the fort. "*Are you ok ?*"


Winter, you heal another *8*.



> BJ will check the others and give what aid he can after examining them. His face is an angry mask as he goes about his task but his touch is gentle.


NOTE: This action has NOT happened yet.

Winter (only), what do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter glances at the gash in her arm, the wound closing as she waits and shakes her head. *My thanks but no, I will be okay. It was the first blow, it did something I dont understand.*

She looks at the first wound and ponders the strange feeling that robbed her of some of her energy and then looks at the others. *Did anyone else get injured? It seems they took a dislike to me. If you give me a few moments to gather myself. But troubling that there are undead, and powerful ones at that here.*

----------


## lostsole31

Lillian moves over to the western door with purpose. *"I have magics that Calistira in her infinite grace gifts me withal. I shall not waste Her blessings."* She opens the door. *"Looks like we have a hallway heading north while to the west we have the stairs to the turret."*

----------


## silphael

Walking toward the hallway, Vilma adds.

"*They know we are here, and if anyone was directly in the turret they would have already joined the fray. I say we start with this floor, before climbing up to deal with the ooze.*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Before we destroyed the undeads, was any of them looking like the woman the creature that opened was impersonating ? Or were they looking like beef jerky (as in, somewhat desiccated undead flesh ?

----------


## lostsole31

Vilma looks at the scorch marks, and realizes during the battle that nothing like the constable was fighting them. They were both men. And while looking dessicated and all corpsey, they had beards. Even their armor and weapons have a distinctive cultural "feel" about them, and they spoke in an unfamiliar accent.

Vilma steps past Lillian and Vessex into the hallway - a 5' wide passageway running for 15' N-S, with spiraling stairs to the west. The passage to the north ends at a door.

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter looks at the others and up at the turret stairs. *I agree. The roof seems like it would be best avoided.* Then gazing down the corridor she offers Vilma light. *Would you like light Vilma*

----------


## lostsole31

While waiting for an answer from Vilma regarding illumination, Lillian  enters and moves north past Vilma, and opens the door ... revealing  another mercenary on the other side!

*Surprise Round ...*

*S23:* Though Lillian and her wasp seemed primed for danger, the mercenary still strikes first, hacking her in the upper left leg for *17 + staggered*!

*S12:*  Lillian, still riding a spell (barely) from the last fight, stabs the  merc in his own lower leg, but doesn't seem to really hurt it.

*S7:* Vessex moves in to sting, but the merc clips the wasp for *10*. Vessex continues, but misses the sting.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T25:*  Hearing the sounds of battle, Kris zooms west into the hallway and then  calls for those not yet there, "There's no more room in here!" before  she flies back out into the entry hall.

*R1T24:* Brother Jaume, your staff is outside, and you still have the bow in hand that you had just picked up (quiver worn). What do you do?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume knocks an arrow and readies to shoot.
*Lillian, retreat to us!*
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


Ready an action to shoot a foe should they appear.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T24:* Brother Jaume knocks an arrow and readies to shoot, and shouts unintelligbly. 

*R1T23:* Brown steps back and tries to swat the annoying wasp using some type of focused attack, but misses.

*R1T16:* Had Brown been smarter, he would have held his position, but he just unwittingly opened up a place for Vilma to go _if_ she wants to press forward, rather than fall back. What does Vilma  do?*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

As an "ally" two sizes smaller than you, you may  share/occupy the same square as Veress, the wasp, the green-ringed,  black-field token.

----------


## silphael

Profiting from the mistake, Vilma presses forward, swinging her morningstar at the mercenary.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action 2N, standard action attack with Risky Strike. (the weapon is in two hands since I forgot to put my shield back on)

*Attack* - (1d20+10)[*11*]
*Damage* - (1d8+18)[*21*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Profiting from the mistake, Vilma presses  forward, swinging her morningstar at the mercenary. She overcommits with  all or nothing and misses wildly. This throws off and enrages the  juiced up woman, possibly leading her to make mistakes in the future.

*R1T15:* St. Dorn looks to the others still in the gatehouse with him, after Vilma disappears to engage to the north and says, *"I don't think anyone's coming back into this room."*

He  then tears west and north at his enhanced speed and tries to jump  directly over the mercenary! It's not pretty as he just barely clears  over the zombie's head, but it works and th zombie wasn't ready for it.  He slams his warhammer onto the helm of the mercenary for *20* and calls out, *"Another undead foreigner to the northwest!"*

*R1T14:*  Green enters the battle, as if mystically called forth to do so by St.  Dorn, and now has Dorn in a flank ... as Dorn and Vilma have Brown so  flanked. It slashes Dorn in the back with some type of special maneuver  with his sword for *10 mod + staggered*.

*R1T13:* Winter lets forth holy power to slam into the mercs. Brown resists (*4 PE*), but Green takes it all (*9 PE*).

*R1T12-7:* Lillian casts a spell on Vessex for *6 healing*, and directing Vessex to her familiar satchel. Vessex returns to the satchel, which Lillian secures.

*R1T5:* *"Let's stop woolgathering, folks,"*  Ms. Wrentz says to the others still in the gatehouse. She moves to just  the other side of the doorway and shoots at Brown, her bolt deflected  by armor. She speed reloads her crossbow.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T25:*  Kristina flies out of the gatehouse into the corridors with everyone  else while getting to a height of 10' - out of reach of the undead -  flying to a point above Brown. She casts a spell and a beam of heat  leaps forth from her finger to strike Brown in the upper arm *4 mod fire*. *"They have a strong fire resistance!"* calls down Kris, a bit miffed at the minimal effect of her spell.

*R2T24:* Brother Jaume, nobody listened, and your action didn't go off. What do you do?

Brown on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume moves into the hallway and attempts to move through the first opponent to St. Dorns location if there is room; otherwise he will release a burst of positive energy. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


move into hallway and attempt an overrun if there is room next to St Dorn. Otherwise channel positive energy to turn undead making sure he is within 30 of both Zombies.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T24:* Brother Jaume moves into the hallway and sees  that not only is there nowhere for him to go, but there's nowhere for  him to take a breath to channel positive energy, and he steps back just  inside the gatehouse.

*R2T23:* Brown does some type of special maneuver against St. Dorn when he hacks into Dorn's right foot for *12 mod* and then suddenly disappears from his position. 

*R2T16:* Vilma,  what do you do? Vilma sees that Brown suddenly teleported on top of a  rack that still threatens Dorn. Meanwhile, you are still in that weird  overcommittal state that might make mistakes with an attack.

St. Dorn on deck, Green in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Her morningstar still in hands, Vilma attempts to move through the enemy lines, to help Dorn, before focusing on Brown.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action, 2N then 1 NW.

Standard action, attack with Risky Strike on Brown.

*Attack* - (1d20+10)[*21*]
*Damage* - (1d8+18)[*22*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T16:* Her morningstar still in hands, Vilma attempts  to move through the enemy lines to help Dorn, but Brown is standing on  top of a cot that she wold have had to go to. Vilma pushes past the  enemy. Brown's sword clangs against her armor, but Green's sword dings  the back of Vilma's helmet as she goes by for *12*. Vilma  finally gets past that gauntlet, unleashing her wrath to strike Brown  in the upper right arm and into his chest to destroy him!

*R2T15:* Dorn says a quick prayer on himself to heal *10*, and then swings at Green.

*R2T14:* Green strikes St. Dorn's lower left arm for *11 mod + staggered*, but holds its position.

*R2T13:*  Winter moves forward and then releases another positive burst, but this  time to heal allies.*Spoiler: Results*
Show

Lillian and Vilma get *9 healing*.
Dorn gets *12 healing*.
Vessex is now fully healed.

*R2T12-7:*  Lillian moves in and hops up on the cot where Vilma had destroyed Brown  and crosses blades with Green. Vessex closes with its mistress.

*R2T5:* Ms. Wrentz (5'8", 135 lbs.) moves up carefully, taking careful position to hide behind the slimmer Winter (5'8", 105 lbs.).

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T25:*  Kris maintains her 10' height and flies to the north and botches a  spell really badly, and then babbles to herself incomprehensibly, but  only for about three seconds or so before she recovers.

*R3T24:* Brother Jaume ... who does NOT have the powers of speech ... what do you do?

Vilma on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume will attempt to enter the fray once more. He moves in and down the hall, looking for a spot to strike the zombie. If he can, he performs a powerful leg kick against the foe; if not, he will continue to move to an open space past the combatants.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA: move W 5 and N 15 to put him in melee with Green. Available move 40 standard.
SwA: channel smite (3d6)[*9*]
SA: strike at zombie, crescent leg kick
*to hit* - (1d20+10)[*24*]
*to dam* - (1d8+5)[*13*]
if a spot is not available in melee, keep moving to next open spot either single move action or double. If SA remains, shoot with bow.
*to hit bow* - (1d20+7)[*16*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T24:* Brother Jaume will attempt to enter the fray  once more. He moves in and  down the hall, looking for a spot to strike the zombie, and getting up  behind Dorn. The remaining merc is being mobbed by allies, so Brother  Jaume takes aim and shoots. Not being any kind of a CQB archer, though,  the arrow goes high and skips off the wall.

*R3T16:* Vilma, what do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Green in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

After taking down Brown, Vilma attempts to bash Green down, then finally dons her shield.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard action to attack with Risky Strike.

*Attack* - (1d20+10)[*13*]
*Damage* - (1d8+18)[*25*]

Move action to don shield.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* After taking down Brown, Vilma attempts to bash  Green down, but the undead proves much more agile and trained in  defensive combat than expect as her morningstar is blocked. With an eye  to her own defense, Vilma dons her shield. 

*R3T15:* St. Dorn lays a hand on himself for *8 healing*. Staggered, he puts all of his faith and will behind a single swing against the monster's lower right arm, striking true for *18*. Immediately afterwards, St. Dorn manages to catch himself and is no longer in irons.

*R3T14:* The merc hits Lillian in the left shoulder with a powerful downswing for *15*.  No sooner is that strike delivered than the undead appears directly  behind Ms. Wrentz to the south, seemingly blocking off all other routes  to it.

*R3T13:* Winter lets off another posi-blast to hurt the thing, getting it fully for *11 PE*.

*R3T12-7:* Lillian steps to where the juju was to be able to look south, her wasp following. She casts a spell on herself for *11 healing*.

*R3T5:* Ms. Wrentz withdraws north and northwest into the barracks.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T25:*  Kris flies south as far as she can and once there, descends a few feet  to attack with her rapier. She blades stabs through its arm and into its  chest, destroying it. It combusts and disappears, its equipment  clattering to the ground.

*Combat Ends!*

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ will check everyone and provide non magical medical aid if needed.
if his one arrow survived and then collect it and all the fallen equipment and stash it in the cart in the entry hall. He will keep two stocked quivers and the bow.

----------


## lostsole31

> BJ will check everyone and provide non magical medical aid if needed.
> if his one arrow survived and then collect it and all the fallen equipment and stash it in the cart in the entry hall. He will keep two stocked quivers and the bow.


Unfortunately, Brother Jaume's arrow shattered against the stone wall, but he can top off his quiver and take another.

By this point, Brother Jaume recognizes Winter as a senior physician, but she gladly accepts Brother Jaume's quiet assistance. Here are triage results:
Lilian:  ~80%
St. Dorn: ~90%
Vilma: ~65%

Lillian casts CSW on Vilma to fully heal her. She then casts CMW to fully heal herself. St. Dorn lays hands on himself to likewise heal all wounds.

Meanwhile, the dropped gear of the undead mercs are plopped in the cart in the gatehouse.

Overlooking the forts courtyard, this spacious room (where the battle was last fought is fitted with bunk beds, small chests, and stools. A rancid smell lingers in the room.

Do you do anything in this room, or leave? If you leave, there is a door to the north ... or the entrance you came in from the south leading to the tower stairs.

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ will check/search the room.

----------


## lostsole31

The party begins a search of the room, and Lillian is more calm now that her primary combat buff has subsided.

This part of the fort was used to lodge its mercenaries. The dormitory is sparsely furnished with bunk beds, wooden lockers, stools, and coal braziers. The beds are all carefully made and all gear is properly stowed in the chests as if the room were ready for inspection. An arrow loop opens on the southwestern wall and a door is to the northeast and more to the south another is to the east. Two other doors north and south (the south the one you entered). To the north of the room, an archway to the west leads to stairs that go upwards to one of the turrets.

There is a half-drunk jug of milk stored beneath a bunk. Now, days later, the jug of milk has spoiled, leaving a thick curd floating atop the vessel and stinking up the barracks.

This what the party found on a quick search after about two minutes.

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ will nock an arrow and head for the NE door. He will listen at the door before opening it if it is safe.

----------


## lostsole31

Not hearing anything, Brother Jaume opens the northeastern door (i.e.,  the door that is east, but slanted to north.  In opening the door, he  sees a courtyard ... and three large dogs that were sitting calmly on  the cloudy day all stand and growl menacingly and bay loudly.
*
Begin Round One ...

R1T25:* *"It won't do to just close the door on them just to let them starve,"* says Winter. *"Best to make quick work and give them mercy, as their training probably can't be deprogrammed."*

She  begins to recite a dramatic monologue to steel the hearts and minds of  the party for this unpleasant work of killing dogs. She steps out of the  way.

*R1T22:* Brown charges Brother Jaume and bites him in the left calf and shin for *7*.

*R1T21:*  Kris' body seems to evaporate smoothly into something like a raincloud  as she goes past Brother Jaume and floats to a height of 5' off the  ground.

*R1T19:* St. Dorn moves up, ducking past  Brother Jaume outside, but not quickly enough as the older man gets bit  in the right shoulder for *1 mod*. He zooms out into the courtyard and north to threaten a pooch, bringing his warhammer down on the upper back of Green for *17*. *"For the record, this is honorless work, Winter, but necessary,"* Dorn sighs, before his eyes track to the southeast. *"Heads up! There's a fourth dog out here as well."*

*R1T17:*  Lillian looks at her wasp and nods her head before she takes a small  vial of fluid and has an interesting, almost orgiastic response, to its  effects before moving behind Brother Jaume while taking out her whip.

*R1T16:* Blue moves to engage St. Dorn, his armor keeping him safe.

*R1T15:* Vessex flies out and at Brown, who was too focused on snacking on the balding man. The dog is stung for *1 NL + 1 poison*.

*R1T14:* Red now appears and closes towards St. Dorn.

*R1T12:* Brother Jaume, you recover from being jacklighted by a charging dog. What do you do?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Wincing from the bite, Brother Jaume unleashes a flurry of strong kicks at the dog attacking him. He doesnt seem to display the tendency towards non-lethal attacks that he does against other foes. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


FAA: flurry of blows, risky strike, ki Pt for additional strike 
*to hit1* - (1d20+8)[*24*]
*to dam1* - (1d8+9)[*12*]
*to hit2* - (1d20+8)[*14*]
*to dam2* - (1d8+9)[*12*]
*to hit3* - (1d20+8)[*17*]
*to dam3* - (1d8+9)[*14*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Wincing from the bite, Brother Jaume unleashes a flurry of strong kicks  at the dog attacking him. He doesnt seem to display the tendency  towards non-lethal attacks that he does against other foes. By the time he is done, the dog is completely dead.

*R1T11:*  Ms. Wrentz gets on top of one of the beds, carefully holding her skirt  as she slowly and stealthily moves to the next bed, looking out the open  door as she readies her hand crossbow. She hunkers down behind the mass  of Brother Jaume. She mutters to those adjacent to her, *"Pity. They were good Ustalavic hounds - now starving. Be careful. They can pull a grown man to the ground."*

*R1T9:* Vilma, what do you do?

----------


## silphael

Her shield finally in place, Vilma enters the court, before getting ready with a quick prayer.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move E then 2 NE.
Standard action, unless there is a hound in melee range, casting Divine Favor.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* Her shield finally in place, Vilma enters the  court, but by the time she stumbles past the fallen dog in her heavy armor,  she doesn't have anything else in this breath for her prayer to be cast.

*R1T4:* Green circles St. Dorn and snaps at him.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T25:* Winter, do you keep inspiring courage (FA) with your dramatic monologue? What do you do?

Kris on deck, St. Dorn in the hole ...

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Continuing the dramatic monologue Winter strides forwards trying to get past and get into the room to finish a dog herself. *the cold embrace of Pharasmas realm little beasts.* she says in her melodic voice 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Free: maintain inspire courage
Move: into combat possible 
Standard: stab with knife using (1d20+9)[*10*] dam (1d4+6)[*7*]
(Not including inspire courage bonuses)

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T25:* Continuing the dramatic monologue, Winter strides forwards into the couryard to finish a dog herself. *The cold embrace of Pharasmas realm little beasts,* she offers in her melodic voiceas she stabs at Blue wildly.

*R2T21:* Kris' gaseous body floats out into the courtyard.

*R2T19:* St. Dorn slams a hammer into the pooch that he flanks with Winter, rocking it for *20 + disabled* before he steps back against the courtyard wall.

*R2T17:*  Lillian moves out to the yard with whip in hand and snaps it at Blue,  almost tripping it but for its four legs. She seems to gesture to her  wasp.

*R2T16:* Blue turns and snaps at Winter,  misses, and the exertion from the bite after having been hit so hard is  too much as Blue passes out.

*R2T15:* Vessex enters the square with Blue and tries to sting the hound.

*R2T14:* Red closes on St. Dorn, biting him in the groin for *3 mod*. The pain of the bite is too much for the old man as he falls to the ground ... not unconscious, but still prone.

*R2T12:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Ms. Wrentz on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume moves into the courtyard stepping over the deceased dog at his feet and moving to flank another dog with Dorn.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA: 10 step to the NE (difficult terrain), 10 N, 5 E, 10 NE.
SA: attack red dog with a kick, risky strike
*to hit* - (1d20+8)[*16*]
*to dam* - (1d8+9)[*17*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12:* Brother Jaume moves into the courtyard stepping  over the deceased dog at his feet and moving to flank another dog with  Dorn. He gives a powerful snap kick to the Red's shoulder for *18*. 

*R2T11:* Her hiding barrier gone, Ms. Wrentz hops off the bed and out into the courtyard, shooting at Green for *3 + disabled* with her hand crossbow before speed-loading it.

*R2T9:* Vilma, what do you do? The weird mental fog you suffered in last battle no longer affects you.

Green on deck, Winter in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Stepping into the brawl, Vilma swings her morningstar at Red.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action, 1 NW, 1N, 1NE (which is 4 squares, and should avoid any threatened area).
Standard action, attack with Risky Strike.

*Attack* - (1d20+10)[*23*]
[roll=Damage]1d8+13

----------


## silphael

*Spoiler: OOC 2*
Show

Of course I forgot to close the damage roll.

*Damage* - (1d8+13)[*15*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T9:* Stepping into the brawl, Vilma swings her morningstar at Red, hitting it in the forward back area for *15* with a resounding crack ... dropping Red.

*R2T4:* Green bites St. Dorn with a soft crit to his right shoulder for *4 mod* before its own wounds catch up to it and it falls.

With all dogs down, it is short work to put them to the sword.

*Combat Ends ...*

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Ending her monologue, but keeping her knife out in case any more dogs appear in the courtyard Winter looks around, an expression of distaste on her face. *"An unfortunate thing to have to do. But better than that to let them starve cruelly. "* With a shake of her head she turns to more practical matters, *"Is anyone injured? The Goddess of the grave can find the strength to prevent you seeing her if you have need of her blessing?"*. She'll then move from person to person to see if they are injured and if they need some of her healing attention. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


If 2 or more people need healing then use a channel energy (3d6)[*6*] to all her allies

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume explores the courtyard as the others do a medical check.

----------


## lostsole31

Winter sees that Brother Jaume and St. Dorn are wounded, and channels energy. Brother Jaume appears fully healed (faintest abrasion) and St. Dorn is now fully healed.

Kris comes out of gaseous form.

Brother Jaume and Ms. Wrentz note several doghouses on the eastern section of the courtyard. There is also a well in the northern part of the courtyard.

All told there are some seven different doors coming into the courtyard from around the perimeter, including the one from which you entered.

Nothing of value or interest is in the courtyard (or doghouses).

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume smiles at Winter in thanks for the healing. After finishing his search of the courtyard, he will listen at the door to his North (after silently shushing Ms. Wentz out of the way) and unless he hears something, he will attempt to open it.

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter gazes around at  all of the doors and then with a sigh nods and smiles back at Brother Jaume. *"Yes Jaume, I agree. Unless anyone else has any suggestions,"* and she pauses to look at Miss Wrentz who is likely the only one who may have been here before. *"I'll follow you in. But be ready for trouble, this place has had nothing but danger and monsters so far within."* She emphasizes her point, clutching the heavy dagger in her hand and looking determined.

----------


## lostsole31

Brother Jaume goes to open the doorway to the north, but finds that it is locked.

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ takes out his set of lock picks and attempts to unlock the door.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


kick the door twice with a flurry, Risky strike
*to hit1* - (1d20+8)[*19*]
*to dam1* - (1d8+9)[*12*]
*to hit2* - (1d20+8)[*13*]
*to dam2* - (1d8+9)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

Brother Jaume successfully, er, "unlocks" the now ruined door. A hallway is on the other side.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume carefully steps in and looks around, bow and arrow at the ready.

----------


## lostsole31

Brother Jaume had seen a door to the north before he had stepped in, though once he steps in, a corner to his closer northwest obscures it. An arrow loop is on the closer short wall, and there is a door around the corner to the southeast. A set of stairs to the west goes up.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume looks around, seeing what is about. If nothing, he will listen at the door to the North and try to open it if it is clear.

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter tries and fail to conceal her grin as Broker J smashes the door, a wry *"Maybe some anger management or finding something breakable to vent your frustration may be helpful in our therapy sessions."* Watching carefully for any danger she follows him through and searches around the room. Using her magical senses to scan the room seeking to detect anything of a magical nature.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Detect magic and slowly rotate 1 round per direction to scan for magical effects

----------


## lostsole31

Winter steps into the room to the center and casts her spell, looking east.

Meanwhile, Brother Jaume listens at the door and hears nothing.

Winter shifts her position to southeast and detects no magic.

Brother Jaume finds that this door is locked as well.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume checks to see if there is a way to unlock the door from this side.

----------


## lostsole31

There DOES appear a way to unlock the door from this side ..... if you have the key.

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ does have a keyHe fires off a flurry of kicks at the door.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


FAA: attempt to kick open the door, flurry, Risky strike 
*to hit1* - (1d20+8)[*19*]
*to dam1* - (1d8+9)[*16*]
*to hit2* - (1d20+8)[*22*]
*to dam2* - (1d8+9)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

As Brother Jaume kicks at the door, the NPCs move into the room at various positions, leaving Vilma just outside in the courtyard, and Winter nowhere to turn with her _detect magic_ without the likelihood of getting false positives from teammates.

With the second kick, the door is wrecked open, revealing another barracks on this side, but this one not occupied by juju zombie mercenaries.

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter follows "BJ" into the next room, patting him on the shoulder. *"Its not the most traditional method of dealing with locked doors but I cannot pretend to be unimpressed but its effectiveness."* she says whilst smiling. Moving into the (hopefully empty) barracks she begins to search around the room for any clues as to what may have happened or if there are any living people who aren't zombies or feral.

----------


## silphael

Vilma joins the others in the newly opened room, and helps to search the place.

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ moves in, bow at the ready.

----------


## lostsole31

So, the party is split into two rooms, and Vilma seemed interested in starting a search of the hallway. Does Brother Jaume slow his roll for rooms to be searched, or does he just trundle ahead, heedless?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume will help search the barracks room he just entered.

----------


## lostsole31

The party splits up and takes three minutes to do a quick search of the hallway and the larger barracks, but find nothing of interest. Winter doesn't find anything magical.

So, egresses from these two areas...
Hallway #1: Wooden tairs go up.Hallway #2: Door to east (and south).Hallway #3: Door to south (you just came in that way).Barracks #1: Door to south (the one the party is using to the hallway).Barracks #2:  Double doors on southwestern wall are exterior doors, and you are pretty sure they go to the courtyard.Barracks #3:  Tower stairs spiral up.Barracks #4:  Door on west wall to far north.

Where to next?

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ waves the rest of the party towards him and then he listens at the Northern West facing door.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


Barracks door #4

----------


## lostsole31

The party gathers behind Brother Jaume. He hears nothing on the other side of the door.

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ will attempt to open the door with extreme prejudice if the door is locked from this side. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


FAA, flurry of kicks, risky strike 
*to hit* - (1d20+8)[*24*]
*to dam* - (1d8+9)[*14*]
*to hit2* - (1d20+8)[*12*]
*to dam2* - (1d8+9)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

The door is unlocked, and Brother Jaume opens it, but as soon as he does, at the far end, he sees something moving. *"Intruders!"* comes the shout from the west.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T29:*  Hearing the call echoing around the stone fort walls, Kris immediately  takes to the air, zooms past Brother Jaume at the doorway, heads west  and a little north and climbs to a height of 10'. She is heard casting a  spell, and Brother Jaume sees a beam of heat hit the foe for *8 mod fire*. *"More of these dead fighty guys; still heat-resistant,"* Kris calls out. *"I think I see at least three of them."*

*R1T28-26:* Yellow (the one BJ sees) gets into a stance and shoots Kris in the head for *7 + 5 fire*. *"More around the corner, down the hall,"* it says.

Purple  comes around the corner to close on Brother Jaume while entering a  different fighting stance and drawing his longsword, and then strikes  Brother Jaume in his left upper leg for *18 + staggered*. Then, from around that corner, an arrow flies up to hit Kris in the right shoulder for *8 + 6 fire*.

*R1T25:* Brother Jaume,  these damn mercs know some sneaky fighting arts. Either that, or it's  something to do with them being undead. Either way, you are staggered so  you may take a MA or a SA, but not both (nor a FAA or FRA). Your bow is  in hand. What do you do?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume winces at the painful injury but holds it together well enough to grasp his holy symbol. A wave of golden Energy bursts from him in all directions.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


channel energy to harm
(3d6)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T25:* Brother Jaume winces at the painful injury but holds it together well  enough to grasp his holy symbol. A wave of golden Energy bursts from him  in all directions. Purple sees what you are doing and prepares itself, and another way down the hall is barely visible (*5 PE* each), but Yellow was focused on Kris and gets sideswiped (*11 PE*). 

*R1T23:*  Ms. Wrentz repositions herself and then shoots at the zombie, but the  bolt shatters against the wall. She speed loads her crossbow.

*R1T17:* Winter, you have your dagger in hand. What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter steps up to beside Jaume and lunges through the door at the undead beast, she rests a hand on Jaume, *"You are injured, step back and let it join us and we can surround it."* she steels herself and hopes not to suffer anymore mental injuries. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


step up to beside the Jaume
Stab purple through the door way with risky strike (1d20+8)[*18*] dam (1d4+8)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Winter steps up to beside Jaume and lunges  through the door at the undead beast, hitting only its armor, she rests a  hand on Jaume, *"You are injured, step back and let it join us and we can surround it."* she steels herself and hopes not to suffer anymore mental injuries. 

*R1T16:* St. Dorn moves up, readying a hammer blow.

*R1T13:*  Lillian, with Vessex in the familiar satchel, moves up well east of  Brother Jaume snapping her whip overhead to try and disarm the merc.

*R1T12:* Vilma, what do you do?

Vessex on deck, Kris in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Vilma gets ready to act once Jaume has freed the way.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Delaying until after Jaume's turn.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Vilma gets ready to act once Jaume has freed the way. 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T29:* Kris concentrates, and a peal of thunder cracks in the middle of the two archers to do *2 sonic* to Yellow and *5 sonic* to Pink. She then flies south out of view.

*R2T28-26:*  Yellow steps south. Purple does some maneuver of his blade, and then  attacks Brother Jaume. His blade appears at the beginning of the arc,  and doesn't reappear until after it almost hits Brother Jaume, but the  monk is wary of strange trickery and dodges before being struck.

*R2T25:* Brother Jaume,  while defending against that last attack, you regained your composure  over the pain and are no longer staggered. What do you do?

Ms. Wrentz on deck, Winter in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume smiles at the half dead zombie fighter before taking a five foot step to the East and shooting him in the face.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA: five foot step 
SA: shoot purple fighter with longbow 
risky strike
*to hit* - (1d20+7)[*26*]
*to hit* - (1d8+4)[*12*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T25:* Brother Jaume smiles at the half dead zombie  fighter before taking a five foot step to the East and shooting him in  the face for *12*. 

*R2T23:* Ms. Wrentz hops up on the stairs behind Winter, trying to hide.

*R2T17:* Winter, what do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Lillian in the hole ...

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter lunges again with the dagger, cursing inwardly that she had neglected her martial training when she was training for the priesthood. She then steps back, gesturing at the beast 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Stab with risky strike
(1d20+8)[*18*] dam (1d4+8)[*12*]
5ft east

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Winter lunges again with the dagger, barely  scratching its armor after reaching past the doorjamb, cursing inwardly  that she had  neglected her martial training when she was training for the priesthood.  She then steps back, gesturing at the beast.

*R2T16:* St. Dorn re-readies himself.

*R2T13:* Lillian snaps her whip past Brother Jaume, trying to trip the merc.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T29-26:* Purple shuts the door.  

*R3T25:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Ms. Wrentz on deck, Winter in the hole, Vilma delaying ...

----------


## silphael

Vilma steps in toward the door, and reopens the door.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Moving 1 NW 1 W (potentially one more W if the merc moved back, then opening the door

* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T25.8-.5:* Vilma steps in toward the door, and reopens  the door, and as soon as she does so, the merc on the other side tries  to trip her, but fails.

*R3T25:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Ms. Wrentz on deck, Winter in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume looks around and spying the door to the Southwest, he moves to it and attempts to open it. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA: five foot step to the SE, 5 ft step South to door
SA: open door

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T25:* Brother Jaume looks around and spying the door  to the Southwest, he moves to it and attempts to open it. He has to  really push, as something heavy-ish is on the other side. Once he opens  the door, he notices that one of the dead mastiffs in the courtyard was  making him have to work harder to open the door.

*R3T23:*  Ms. Wrentz carefully comes from her previous spot, uses Vilma's bulk  and movement as a distraction, and then shoots past her at the  mercenary. The attempt was good, but the bolt still bounces off the  foe's armor.

*R3T17:* Winter, what do you do? 

St. Dorn on deck, Lillian in the hole ...

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter glances around behind her, *"Why won't you die you horror"* she exclaims and glances at the others to make sure no-one is bleeding too heavily. Stepping back towards the undead she tries to drive her dagger into its skull to disrupt the necromantic energy powering it

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


5ft foward
stab the undead w/risky strike (1d20+8)[*27*] dam (1d4+8)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* Winter looks around behind her. *"Why won't you die, you horror!"*  she exclaims and glances at the others to make sure no-one is bleeding  too heavily. Stepping back towards the undead she tries to drive her  dagger towards its skull to disrupt the necromantic energy powering it, but instead catches it in the thick of the neck for *5 mod*, as it seems resistant to the thrust of her dagger.

*R3T16:* *"Good thinking, brother! Lillian, follow us around. The rest of you keep pressure on this side,"* counsels St. Dorn before heading out into the courtyard.

*R3T13:* Lillian follows....

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T29-26:*   Kris flies in from the west with rapier in hand and lowers her flight  to normal height to provide flanking for Vilma. The other zombie  mercenaries appear at the other end of the hall, looking around, and  then shouting and pointing when they see Kris.

*R4T25.8:*  Purple steps into the room and offline from the flank, seemingly  focusing on something and getting into a very defensive stance.

*R4T25.5:* Vilma, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Ms. Wrentz in the hole ....

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ steps into the courtyard stepping over the dogs and quickly North to the door there. He opens the door unless someone already has. If they have, he moves in to melee with an adversary.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA: move 5 ft to the SW (diff terrain cost +5), move 15 Feet West (+5 diff terrain), move 10 ft North to Door. Total =40.
SA: Open door or if open, MA to engage enemy in melee. One of the zombies that is not already engaged.

----------


## silphael

As the undead takes the defensive, Vilma presses forward, swinging her weapon.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5 foot step W, then attack as a standard action, with Risky Strike.

*Attack* - (1d20+10)[*29*]
*Damage* - (1d8+13)[*17*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T25.5:* As the undead takes the defensive, Vilma presses forward, swinging her weapon down onto its left shoulder for *12 mod*. 

*R4T25:* BJ steps into the courtyard stepping over the dogs and quickly north to the door and opens it.

*R4T23:* Ms. Wrentz quick-loads her crossbow and crouches down behind Vilma's bulk, attempting to hide.

*R4T17:* Winter, what do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Lillian in the hole ...

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter pauses as everyone else seems to bolt away leaving her and Vilma holding the doorway. Taking a gulp she glances at Vilma, *"I guess we had best hold the doorway here..."* before lashing out again with a dagger. *"Shout if you are hurt I cannot seem to hurt it much but I can preserve you from harm"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Stab with risky strike (1d20+8)[*20*] dam (1d4+8)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17:* Winter pauses as everyone else seems to bolt  away leaving her and Ms. Wrentz holding the doorway. Taking a gulp she  glances at Vilma, who is just the door, *"I guess we had best hold the doorway here..."* before she bolts into the room, opening herself up for an attack, catching the cleric in the left foot for *11*. Winter gets into a corner and lashes out again with her dagger, but its focus on defense protects it.

*R4T16:* St. Dorn takes up a flanking position with Winter and attacks, but is blocked.

*R4T13:*  Lillian moves in and to the north, keeping a spot open for Brother  Jaume to mob purple while Lillian draws a rapier on the move and misses  wildly against Yellow.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T29:* *"I- ... I need healing,"*  says a bloody Kris to Winter. She doesn't move, but does look left and  concentrates as a peal of thunder erupts from the western end of the  hallway, doing *8 sonic* to Pink and *7 sonic* to Yellow.

*R5T28-26:*  Pink advances on Lillian, as it and Yellow both change their fighting  stances, each with a bow in off-hand and a longsword in their primary.  Yellow swings and is easily blocked by Lillian, but Pink's blow comes in  to light crit slash Lillian along the abdomen for *19*. Lillian screams in pain.

*R5T25.8:*  Purple seems to have completed whatever special defense it was  employing. First, it steps out of flank. Then, it seems to do some type  of swordwork - both faking out Kris while also doing some type of windup  - and then attacks her. Though flat-footed, the merc's sword is still  stopped by two layers of magical force protection that Kris has.

*R5T25.5:* Vilma, what do you do? She hears Ms. Wrentz whisper to her, *"Don't move yet."*

Brother Jaume on deck, Ms. Wrentz in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Given the number of undeads showing up, Vilma gets ready to go on the offensive once Winter is done with whatever she's preparing by casting one spell.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard action, casting Divine Favor. Swift action, starting a new judgement (of Destruction for +2 damage).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T25.5:* Given the number of undead showing up, Vilma gets ready to go on the  offensive once Winter is done with whatever she's preparing by casting  one spell. 

*R5T25:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Ms. Wrentz on deck, Winter in the hole ....

----------


## Blackhawk101

Seeing an adversary in front of him and flanked by an ally, he unleashes a flurry of well placed kicks.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


FAA, flurry of blows, Risky strike , spend one Ki point for +1 attack 
*to hit 1* - (1d20+8)[*22*]
*to dam1* - (1d8+9)[*17*]
*to hit 2* - (1d20+8)[*14*]
*to dam2* - (1d8+9)[*11*]
*to hit 3* - (1d20+8)[*10*]
*to dam3* - (1d8+9)[*16*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T25:*  Seeing an adversary in front of him and flanked  by an ally, he unleashes a flurry of well placed kicks. The first hits  in the merc's upper left arm for 12 mod, as the other two kicks are  unable to get past armor and thick hide. 

*R5T23:*  While Brother Jaume keeps Purple busy, Ms. Wrentz snipes at Purple from  her hiding place behind the armored hulk that is Vilma. The bold flies  into Purple's skull, destroying it. As she speed loads her crossbow, she  says, *"I appreciate the help, Vilma."*

*R5T17:* Winter, what do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Lillian in the hole ...

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter hears Kriss cry for aid and reaches out, a pulse of glowing golden energy flowing outwards to heal all of allies hurt by these vile creatures 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Channel energy for healing (3d6)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T17:* Winter hears Kriss cry for aid and reaches out, a pulse of glowing  golden energy flowing outwards to heal all of allies hurt by these vile  creatures for up to *7*. 

*R5T16:* St. Dorn casts a spell on himself before stepping forward to engage the remaining mercs and perhaps to protect Lillian.

*R5T13:*  Lillian snarls, and calling on the Goddess of Vengeance, lets loose  with a similar golden glow as Winter gave, but this one to harm. Both of  the mercenaries seem particularly capable of resisting such an attack,  and only take *6 PE* each. She then steps back a few feet.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T29:* *"That helps a lot, and helps everyone, but I could really use a bit more focus,"* says Kris to Winter. She looks west and concentrates, with another peal of thunder ripping into both mercs for *8 sonic*. She nods, approvingly, but says, *"That's all of that I can do."*

*R6T28-26:*  Bows are dropped and two hands on longswords now. Both mercs do the  same exact type of attack to Dorn, but he manages to deflect both.

*R6T25.5:* Vilma, Cesadia is no longer using you as a sniper's block. What do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Ms. Wrentz in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Now more free to move, Vilma walks into melee, joining the frontline, and aims at Yellow.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action 2W 1 NW.
Standard action, attack with Risky Strike.
No change to judgment (so still +2 damage, not counted in the damage roll)

*Attack* - (1d20+11)[*18*]
*Damage* - (1d8+14)[*21*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T25.5:* Now more free to move, Vilma walks into melee,  joining the frontline, and aims at Yellow, striking him in the armor  squarely, but his unnatural hide ends up being proof against the strike.

*R6T25:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Ms. Wrentz on deck, Winter in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume moves South and West to attempt to open the nearest door on the West wall of the courtyard. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


MA South 5 ft and West 10

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T25:* Brother Jaume moves south and west and opens the  nearest door on the west wall of the courtyard. It opens, and when it  does, a thick mist flows out, but in a strange concentration, as if  bound by an unknown magical field rather than flowing naturally.

*R6T23:* Ms. Wrentz moves up and crouches down behind St. Dorn.

*R6T17:*  Winter, what do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Lillian in the hole ...

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Listening to Kris Winter nods and again channels a pulse of energy, this time praying to her goddess for a more effective pulse of healing power

*Spoiler: Channel energy* 
Show



Channel (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T17:* Listening to Kris Winter nods and again channels a pulse of energy, this  time praying to her goddess for a more effective pulse of healing power, giving everyone who needs it up to *11 healing*.  

*R6T16:*  St. Dorn takes out his silver dagger and with a brutal slash that cuts  through several of Yellow's straps in his studded leather, cuts deep  into the chest cavity, destroying the undead. He holds his position as  he understands the need for teamwork with Ms. Wrentz.

*R6T13:*  Lillian drops her rapier and takes out a small tube of some type of  stinky paste that she applies to the very light remnant of a wound. It  must sting, because whether she shouts orcish obscenities, a war cry, or  both, she now seems like a woman possessed.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T29:* Kris  flies out the door to the south, across the courtyard and past Brother  Jaume, and back into the fort. Casting is heard to the west, and a beam  of heat slices into Pink's right shoulder, but does it no harm.

*R7T26:*  The last undead mercenary steps to the south and tries to do some  fakeout swordwork against Kris. While not really confusing, it follows  up with a brilliant blade-side smack right in the center of where Kris's  eyes and nose would meet in the lower center of the forehead for *blinded*, while fighting with more defense in mind.

*R7T25.5:* Vilma, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Ms. Wrentz in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Further pressing the undead, Vilma keeps smashing, hoping to end the fight here.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Swift action to change the judgement bonus to a +1 to hit. Standard action to attack the undead with Risky Strike.

*Attack* - (1d20+11)[*17*] (+1 not counted)
*Damage* - (1d8+14)[*22*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T25.5:* Further pressing the undead, Vilma keeps  smashing, hoping to end the fight here. Again, the tines of her  morningstar punch past studded leather, but not the thick hide of the  zombie.

*R7T25:* Brother Jaume, what do you do? This inexplicable fog makes it hard to see past.

Ms. Wrentz on deck, Winter in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume eyes the fog warily and then shakes his head in the negative. He shuts the foggy door and then moves back to the North to re-enter the keep.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


SA: shut the door 
MA: 10 ft to the NE (or in other words equivalent to 10 East and 10 North).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T25:* Brother Jaume eyes the fog warily and then shakes his head in the  negative. He shuts the foggy door and then moves back to the north to  re-enter the keep. 

*R7T23:* Once again, Ms.  Wrentz' excellent use of tactical placement helps her as the zombie is  suprised when she suddenly pops up from behind St. Dorn. Sadly, her  accuracy wasn't up to the same level as her stealth, as her shot misses  (and she spee reloads.

*R7T17:* Winter, what do you do?

St. Dorn on deck, Lillian in the hole ...

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter frustrated looks over the sea of her allies backs, the undead (hated by her mistress Pharasma) and holds aloft her holy symbol releasing a pulse of power to destroy the undead 

*Spoiler: OOC* 
Show



Channel energy to harm undead
Will DC 20 for half
(3d6)[*17*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T17:* Winter looks over the sea of her allies' backs.  Frustrated, she holds aloft her holy symbol, releasing a pulse of power  from her body to destroy the undead so hated by her mistress, Pharasma.

*Combat Ends!*

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ grunts satisfied. He will check everyone for injuries.

----------


## lostsole31

With Brother Jaume assisting Winter, the party is as follows...
Ms. Wrentz, St. Dorn, Vilma, Winter: Unwounded.
Brother Jaume, Lillian: Negligible wounding.
Kris:  ~70%

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume will use channel energy to heal those he can.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


(3d6)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

With that burst, everyone is now fully healed except Lillian, who has light to neglible wounding.

What now?

----------


## Blackhawk101

BJ searches around for an arrow to replace the one he fired, not going far.

----------


## lostsole31

Since the mercs had quivers of arrows, Brother Jaume tops off at two quivers (40).

Ms. Wrentz is able to recover her two missed bolts.

What now?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume examines this room.

----------


## lostsole31

It turns out that the fog that Brother Jaume saw was a defense that Kris threw up when she was badly wounded. She dismisses the effect.

This L-shaped room is mostly empty, but holds a few neatly stacked piles of military-style camping gear sitting against the walls. A case of arrows sits near each of the arrow loops. An extinguished hooded lantern sits on the floor near the arrow loop in the western wall.

It takes 2-1/2 minutes to do a quick search through here.

Swept clean on a regular basis, this spare room holds enough supplies to provide a place for up to 10 additional mercenaries to sleep, though Fort Hailcourse has never needed that many soldiers. Two arrow loops in this room allow views outside, and a spiral staircase in the northwest corner allows passage to one of the forts towers. The arrow loop on the west wall provides a clear view of Iris Hill, and the inhabitants of Fort Hailcourse have used this line of sight to send signals using a hooded lantern if other methods of communication werent available. The lantern sits on the floor near the opening. In addition to serving as an extra place for lodging, this room also provided a place for the mercenaries to practice when the regular rainstorms that wash across Thrushmoor forced them inside.

In addition to the juju zombies gear, the PCs can collect the camping gear, the hooded lantern, and a box of 20 tindertwigs in the western arrow loop. though that might comically weigh down the group. What do you want to do?

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume ignores the common gear and waves the others to follow him. He heads to the straight wooden stairs up located East and South of their current location (D6).

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

As Brother Jaume channel's energy she smiles and nods. *"My thanks Brother."*  She looks around then at the others and seeing there is not a huge amount of interesting things she turns to the stairs and follows Brother Jaume, a pat on his shoulder. *"Its okay, you still are a boon to us, even without your voice."*

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume grins from his bushy beard and ducks his head at the compliment. Once the group is assembled, he heads up the stairs.

----------


## lostsole31

Just as Brother Jaume is at the uppermost part of the stairs, but not  yet on the next floor above, someone jumps out! Fortunately, Brother  Jaume and Winter (the only two who can see this new person) are too wary  to be surprised.

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T24:* Vilma, unaware of trouble and just behind Winter around the corner, is in delay ...

*R1T19:* Brother Jaume,  you are at the top of the stairs (on the stairs, not on the top floor),  and something jumps out at you with weapon drawn.  You have your bow in  hand. What do you do?

Vilma delaying ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

The burly Moneric appraises his opponent and then tries to overrun his opponent and move into the next floor. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


FrA: Assess the situation
MA + SA: Move 5' East and 5' North using overrun maneuver. Since he has Powerful Maneuvers, +2 to check (not included) and opponent cannot choose to avoid. if opponent fails, it is knock prone if I succeed by 5 or more. 

Combat Maneuver check
(1d20+9)[*27*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* The burly Moneric appraises his opponent,  finding him truly alien, before pushing past him successfully to get  onto the main floor! As powerful a push as he gave, though Brother Jaume  did not knock the nimble creature down. 

*R1T18-13:* *"What's happening?"* calls up Ms. Wrentz, hearing a commotion. She delays, as do St. Dorn and Kris.

*R1T10:* Winter, what do you do?

Vilma delaying ...

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter looks up in surprise as the creature leaps out at them. *A monster, its vile.* she swears loudly before stepping in with her knife to jab at the vile creature 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Winter moves 5ft to tye east
Stabs with risky attack (1d20+8)[*26*] dam (1d4+8)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:* Winter looks up in surprise as the creature leaps out at them. *A monster, its vile,*  she answers. She swears loudly before stepping in with her knife to jab  the disgusting creature's right forearm. It was not an easy strike, as  she barely punched through two layers of magical protection and its  scales to deal *11*. Meanwhile, a third defense protects the monster as an arc of energy strikes Winter for *6 electricity*.

*R1T9:*  The bogey just barely manages to get a spell off. Suddenly, the stairs  under Winter (and where she stood a minute ago), as well as the walls  and bannisters around that area, are covered in some type of oily sheen.  Winter brilliantly keeps from losing her footing, but she'll have to be  careful.

*R1T8:* Lillian delays with the other NPCs, waiting to be told there's room.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T19:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Winter on deck, Enemy in the hole, Vilma delaying ...

----------


## silphael

As the passage opened, Vilma rushes up the stairs, hoping to help.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

One move action to move up the stairs. If I see the opponent, and it's clearly not roomy enough to join the fight, I'll move back down to let anyone with better ranged options in.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume turns to face the creature. With a grunt of effort he attacks with a spinning back fist strike meant to stun it. That move is followed up with a straight kick and a crescent kick in a flurry of martial arts moves.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


FAA, first attack stunning fist, no sauce, flurry of blows, spend ki Pt. For additional attack 
*to hit1* - (1d20+10)[*25*]
*to dam1* - (1d8+5)[*11*]
*to hit2* - (1d20+10)[*19*]
*to dam2* - (1d8+5)[*9*]
*to hit2* - (1d20+10)[*21*]
*to dam3* - (1d8+5)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T24:* As the passage opened, Vilma rushes up the  stairs, hoping to help. She barely manages to keep her footing and looks  up just long enough to see that she can't get through and then  carefully steps back down again.

*R2T19:* Brother  Jaume turns to face the creature. With a grunt of effort he  attacks with a spinning back fist strike meant to stun it. That spinning  back fist powers through layers of magical protection, only to be  stopped by its scales. It was enough contact, though, that an arc of  electricity zaps out to hit Brother Jaume for *6 electricity*,  but when that happens, something seems diminished in the fish-man's  protection. The smell of ozone is strong, but there is no longer a faint  limning blue light about the thing. That move is  followed up with a straight kick and a crescent kick in a flurry of  martial arts moves, but none manage to hit it.

*R2T18:*  Ms. Wrentz, barely catching a glimpse of Vilima's up/down and guessing  there is a spot open that Vilma couldn't take advantage of, slowly and  carefully moves up the stairs, just past Vilma. She moves quickly at  first to pass others while going upwards, and then slows down for  stealth and to better manage the oil slick she now finds herself  standing in.

*R2T10:* Winter, what do you do?

Bogey on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Resolute in her attacks Winter nods to Jaume, a quick muttered *Press the attack, I will heal your wounds after this.* as she lashes out with the knife once more, now more than ever convinced that something deeply wrong and evil was happening in this fort. If her own wounds, the burn from the arc of electricity she pays no heed.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Risky attack (1d20+8)[*19*] dam (1d4+8)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T10:* Winter's electrical burn completely heals. Resolute in her attacks Winter nods to Jaume, a quick muttered *Press the attack, I will heal your wounds after this.*  as she lashes out with the knife once more (her dagger being repelled by magical force), now more than ever  convinced that something deeply wrong and evil was happening in this  fort. 

*R2T9:* Seeing the human woman's wounds  completely close over, the bogey does some type of hissing, and speaks  in a burbling language. It concentrates on a spell, and then three  arcane bolts lance out to strike Brother Jaume for *13 force*.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ....

R3T24:* Vilma, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Ms. Wrentz in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Not in a situation to join the fight, Vilma screams before stepping to the side.

"*Come down, things will be easier here !*"

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T24:* Not in a situation to join the fight, Vilma screams before heading downstairs and moving to the side, "*Come down, things will be easier here!*" 

*R3T19:* Brother Jaume, what do you do?

Ms. Wrentz on deck, Winter in the hole ...

----------


## Blackhawk101

Nodding to Winter, the doughty monk continues to strike and kick at his opponent. 
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


FAA, flurry of blows, spend ki Pt for extra attack
*to hit 1* - (1d20+10)[*21*] stunning fist
*to dam1* - (1d8+5)[*11*]
*to hit 2* - (1d20+10)[*28*]
*to dam 2* - (1d8+5)[*12*]
*to hit 3* - (1d20+10)[*28*]
*to dam3* - (1d8+5)[*8*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T19:* Nodding to Winter, the doughty monk continues to  strike and kick at his opponent. With his first attack, the creatures  tries to block with its trident. While failing the block, the monk's  blasts past one layer of magical protection but not the second. Now  getting a feel for the monster's exceptional magic, Brother Jaume is  happy he was going with more accurate strikes this time, and  successfully kicks it in the left elbow for *12* and does a straight fist to its chest for *8*. 

*R3T18:*  Ms. Wrentz made noise as she popped up because she slid out a little on  the slick stairs. Her failure is paid with a wide miss. She speed loads  her crossbow and then carefully heads down.

*R3T10:* Winter, what do you do?

Enemy on deck, Vilma in the hole ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T10:* Winter winces, but follows Vilma's advice,  carefully withdrawing while navigating the greasy stairs. She was never  that acrobatic, but she manages to get away ... all the way downstairs  and past Ms. Wrentz.

*R3T9:* Fishlips is nervous of the big man, and fails to invoke a spell.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T24:* Vilma, what do you do? Brother Jaume still needs to make his way down.

Brother Jaume on deck, Ms. Wrentz in the hole ...

----------


## silphael

Vilma waits for Jaume to come down, and ask Winter.

"*How is it up there ?*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Delaying for now.

----------


## Blackhawk101

Brother Jaume will drop his longbow and attempt to grapple the fishman. His large hands attempt to find purchase on the slippery mage.
*Spoiler: crunch*
Show


FrA: drop weapon 
SA: initiate a grapple
+2 to roll due to unarmed combatant ( not included)
(1d20+9)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T24:* Vilma waits for Jaume to come down, and ask Winter, "*How is it up there?*" 

*R4T19:* Brother Jaume drops his longbow and attempts to grapple the fishman.  His large hands fail to find purchase on the slippery mage.

*R4T18:* Ms. Wrentz delays ...

*R4T10:* Winter, what do you do? You were asked a question (see Vilma, above).

Fishlips on deck, Vilma in the hole, all others delaying ...

----------


## DrK

*Winter*

Winter looks at Vilma, *Some sort of disgusting scales beast armed with magics. Its powerful and strong. Brother Jaume needs our help.* Looking at all of her allies she announces *The lady of grave feels your rage, she welcomes though you send and gives you her blessing.*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Cast bless

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T10:* Winter looks at Vilma, *Some sort of disgusting scales beast armed with magics. Its powerful and strong. Brother Jaume needs our help.* Looking at all of her allies she announces as she casts a spell, *The Lady of Graves feels your rage. She welcomes you, and gives you her blessing.* 

*R4T9:*  Fishlips succeeds this time on casting a spell, and with an electrified  hand tries to touch the cleric, who blocks the monster at the forearm.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T24:* Vilma, what do you do?

Brother Jaume on deck, Winter in the hole ...

----------

